#ubuntu-arm 2009-06-01
<KB1JWQ> There a place to grab an ARM binary of GCC?
<KB1JWQ> Or am I misunderstanding how this works?
<persia> KB1JWQ, There is a place to grab such a binary, but that's not usually how we do things.
<persia> For instance, I believe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/armel/gcc-4.3/4.3.3-5ubuntu4 contains the download for the gcc used in jaunty.
<persia> But the preferred solution is to boot into a jaunty environment, and run `apt-get install gcc` if it's not already present (it likely is).
<KB1JWQ> persia: Thanks!
#ubuntu-arm 2009-06-02
<MrZorg2> Hi
<MrZorg2> I have Ubuntu with lxde window manager installed on my gumstix Overo Air computer
<MrZorg2> Is there no way to put a c compiler on it?
<MrZorg2> I've tried alot of things
<persia> MrZorg2, Have you tried `apt-get install gcc` ?
<MrZorg2> It doesn't have wiresless-tools installed, which means I can't use iwconfig
<MrZorg2> to get connected
<MrZorg2> any other way to get connected?
<persia> MrZorg2, Lots of ways, but it depends on lots of things.  Does it have USB?  Do you have a USB wired ethernet device?  Does it have serial?  Do you have serial protocol software installed (e.g. ppp)?
<persia> Do you have access to external media?  If so, you could download the packages, and copy them manually (yes, this will be a painful process).
<MrZorg2> I downloaded packages and put them on a thumbdrive
<MrZorg2> none of them would install
<persia> How did you try to install them?
<MrZorg2> every one of them complained that there was no c compiler
<MrZorg2> I tried putting the binaries of gcc-toolchain on it, but the binaries wouldn't execute
<MrZorg2> ./configure, install, make, etc.. the usual
<persia> Ah.  Don't do that.
<MrZorg2> make's not installed either
<MrZorg2> what should I do?
<persia> Download the binary packages.  Install them with dpkg -i ${file}
<MrZorg2> okay
<MrZorg2> cool, maybe I can get the GNU Arm toolchain to work
<persia> Should work by default.  It was used to build the entire release.
<MrZorg2> I'll give it a try, brb
<MrZorg2> every file that's in the bin folder of gnuarm?
<MrZorg2> hmm
<MrZorg2> dpkg: error processing arm-elf-gcc (--install): subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2 Errors were encountered while processing: arm-elf-gcc
<persia> Um, no.
<MrZorg2> oh, the binary packages, not the binary files
<persia> You want the .deb files for the packages that contain the toolchain.  Basically, the dependencies of the build-essential package.
<persia> Right.
<persia> We tried to do the hard part already :)
<MrZorg2> Sorry.. More brb
<MrZorg2> I don't think they offer .deb packages of gnuarm toolchain, get something else?
<MrZorg2> nm
<persia> I thought we did.  What do you mean by the gnuarm toolchain?
<persia> gcc, etc?
<MrZorg2> http://www.gnuarm.com/
<MrZorg2> it has a bunch of stuff
<persia> Oh, no.  That's not offered, although the components (e.g. binutils, gcc, newlib, etc.) are.
<persia> e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/armel/libnewlib0/1.17.0-0ubuntu4
<persia> Although I find http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/newlib/ easier to navigate sometimes.
<MrZorg2> what order should I install these in?
<persia> That's trickier.
<persia> I'd probably start with build-essential, and then start pulling the packages based on the complaints about missing dependencies.
<MrZorg2> If I can't find ubuntu debs I need, can I use ones I find other places, like debian's site?
<persia> There's no guarantee of binary compatibility between Ubuntu and anywhere else, so that's a bit dangerous.
<persia> But I know you shouldn't need any packages not in Ubuntu for the basic build toolchain.
<persia> If you need an esoteric library, and it's not in Ubuntu, you can probably pull the debian-format source from somewhere else and build it (run `debuild` in the unpacked package directory) to get a compatible package.
<MrZorg2> arrrgh
<persia> ?
<MrZorg2> none of the deb packages for wireless-tools will work
<persia> How don't they work?
<MrZorg2> package architecture doesn't match system (armel)
<MrZorg2> i just found another one
<persia> where are you looking?
<persia> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19753609/wireless-tools_29-1.1ubuntu2_armel.deb is probably right.
<persia> The path to get there is as follows:
<persia> Start from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireless-tools
<persia> click 29-1.1ubuntu2 (as the version for the Jaunty release)
<persia> click "jaunty armel" in the "Builds" portal on the upper left.
<persia> click "wireless-tools 29-1.1ubuntu2" in the Resulting Binaries portal on the upper left
<MrZorg2> when i searched for wireless-tools on the ubuntu site the search result was for the releaser's website.. so I assumed it wasn't there on the ubuntu site
<MrZorg2> thanks
<persia> Download the file listed under "Downloadable files"
<persia> I don't have a lot of faith in those searches :)
<persia> packages.ubuntu.com might be useful though.
 * MrZorg2 holds breath
<MrZorg2> aww
<MrZorg2> got some dependenciies to install first
<persia> Yeah.  Until you get a net connection up, you'll be playing that game for a bit.
<MrZorg2> heh
<persia> There's a couple other ways to do it that promise automation, but this is the one I tend to use.
<MrZorg2> it tried to install though.. that's progress, for me
<persia> I'm not sure how to document this properly.  We tend to think of armel as just another architecture, not really any different from i386 or powerpc or sparc, except in terms of the instructions.
<persia> But I think most people tend to think it needs special tools: there's a lot like yourself that come by looking to do it differently.
<persia> Do you have any suggestions?
<MrZorg2> sorry, was afk persia
<NCommander> persia, he could try apt-moving an amel alternate CD; might be less painfl
<NCommander> *painful
<persia> NCommander, Or just copy the pool from an alternate and install build-essential from that.  Good idea.  Care to outline the procedure?
<NCommander> persia, not really, I never using apt-move, or a file repo before
<NCommander> s/file/local/g
<persia> Hrm.  Well then.
<NCommander> persia, I would think you would have used apt-move before, you've said things about it before :-)
<NCommander> also
<NCommander> maybe debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch armel --foreign --make-tarball, and then decompress the result in the gumstix's root directory
<NCommander> (and then afterwords do dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb to make it properly reinstall the base system, or something like that)
<persia> Won't that unpack the packages?
<persia> And some base system is already installed.
<NCommander> -i?
<NCommander> -I is install
<NCommander> -x is extract
<NCommander> er, -i is install
<NCommander> It's how I got my babbages setup with a toolchain before we had ogra's handy script
<NCommander> actually
<persia> RIght, but you weren't working from a preinstalled system.
<NCommander> debootstrap --download-only --arch armel --variant buildd --foreign
<NCommander> Then copy all the debs, and reinstall to get the necessary dev packages :-)
<NCommander> (I figure thats easier than picking through dependencies by hand)
<persia> Well, depends.  For short stacks, dependency chasing isn't so bad.
<persia> That's why there's a pool on the LiveCDs: to permit one to use that to get basic networking up.
<NCommander> The toolchain stack with C and C++ compiler was long enough to make me shiver when I had to do it
<persia> Except much of it is usually installed by default, which should reduce it considerably.
<MrZorg2> Now I have iwconfig :D
<MrZorg2> but no eth0
 * MrZorg2 plays detective
<MrZorg2> I'm assuming this would install a driver for the gumstix's wireless
<MrZorg2> but that would make my life easier
<persia> I don't think Ubuntu has a kernel for the gumstix: you'll probably have to get the driver from there.
<persia> Also, check if you have a wlan0
<MrZorg2> i checked the interfaces file, only lo
<persia> and ifconfig -a also reports nothing?
<persia> Because /etc/network/interfaces only contains lo by default, regardless of available hardware.
<MrZorg2> ifconfig only brings up lo
<MrZorg2> hmm
<MrZorg2> It doesn't detect the wireless at all
<persia> Right.  That's a kernel thing.  Check dmesg to verify, and go hunt for modules from whereever your kernel originates.
<MrZorg2> not in dmesg
<persia> Right.  If there's nothing in dmesg, it's likely your kernel didn't autodiscover it.  You might be able to force load by modprobing some module, but I have no idea what's available there.
<persia> Some day we'll have proper kernel support for all boards in the archive, but that day remains in the hazy future.
<MrZorg2> it's funny, before I installed ubuntu I was using what came on the gumstix (OE) and could connect to the internet
<persia> So, which kernel did you install when you installed Ubuntu?
<MrZorg2> 2.6.28-omap1
<persia> and which kernel were you using when you were running OE ?
<MrZorg2> Not sure
<MrZorg2> if I pop the sd card out, I could probably tell
<persia> Well, that's the bit to track down.  I suspect there's a change there that matters.
<MrZorg2> ok
<MrZorg2> thanks for all your help, by the way
<persia> No problem.  That's part of the reason for this channel.
<MrZorg2> do you think I should update the kernel?
<persia> I have no useful advice for your kernel state.  I know that Ubuntu doesn't supply a kernel that works on that device.
<persia> As a result, you'll need to get a kernel somewhere else, either from someone else, or by building it yourself.
<persia> So, if you're having a kernel driver issue, I'd recommend taking that up with your kernel supplier.
<persia> Or with your device supplier :)
<MrZorg2> I don't really have a kernel supplier.. I followed the directions on this page http://johnwoconnor.blogspot.com/2009/04/installing-ubuntu-on-gumstix-overo.html to install Ubuntu on my microsd card
<MrZorg2> when you say "kernel supplier" I get this mental image of some guy talking on the phone saying,"We just got in a big shipment of kernels. I'll make you a deal."
<persia> So your kernel was downloaded from http://www.gumstix.net/overo-gm-images/v0.91/uImage-overo-v0.91.bin ?
<MrZorg2> yeah
<persia> heh :)  Well yes.  That is what I mean, except that the phone call in this case happens to be a blog post.
<persia> In that case, gumstix.net would have supplied your kernel.
<persia> So you'd want to use the gumstix fora to investigate the issue.
<MrZorg2> aha
<persia> I'm not telling you to go somewhere else because I don't want to help, but only because I can't help, as I don't know anything about that kernel.
<persia> Actually, there's a comment about getting wireless to work on that post.  Something about copying the /lib/modules/ stuff right before the last step.
<persia> http://overobuntu.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/overobuntu/bin/2.6.28-lib/modules.tar.gz?view=tar may or may not be what you want, and may or may not be trustworthy.
#ubuntu-arm 2009-06-04
<Martyn> Morning all
<Martyn> does anyone here have experience bringing up linux on a Cortex-A9 (RealView)?
<Meizirkki> where could i get Crtex-A9
<Meizirkki> ?
<Meizirkki> +o
<armin76> Meizirkki: on a realview board? :D
<Martyn> realview "board" that is
<Martyn> It's a simulation, running under the ARM FastModel
<Martyn> I have access to a Cortex-A9 that was implemented on an FPGA .. but the bloody thing is slow as mud (70Mhz)
<lool> Martyn: not too surprizing :)
 * Martyn can't remember, for the life of me, what the correct patch to printk.c is for the beagleboard
<Martyn> I know the community kernel sources won't boot out-of-box without a patch .. but I can't find it
#ubuntu-arm 2009-06-05
<Martyn> Morning .. what is this OMAP printk() patch I keep seeing people talk about on lists related to the beagleboard?
#ubuntu-arm 2009-06-07
<glguy> Are there ever any updates to the arm ubuntu port? It seems like apt-get update, apt-get upgrade never does anything for me
#ubuntu-arm 2010-06-07
<garyhbaker> Have been trying various Netinstalls on BeagleBoard C4 w/Zippy.  Successful in past several times.  Today fails "Unable to install busybox-initramfs. Fails consistently.  Any ideas, or is something newly broken....
<rcn-ee_lpt> garyhbaker, that can happen if it's not finding the root partition..
<rcn-ee_lpt> are you using special bootargs, root on mmc or root on usb ?
<garyhbaker> rcn-ee_lpt: I am using no special bootargs and root on mmc...
<rcn-ee> garyhbaker, can you pastebin your serial boot log for me to take a look at...... (and in uboot type 'printenv')...
<NCommander> ndec: ping?
<hrw> moin
<hrw> ogra: how goes thumb2 on omap3/4? reliable works?
<te_> Hi, is there some repository problem currently? trying to run the rootstock script, but get the following warning: "Couldn't download package lsb-base"
<ogra> hrw, seen no issues here
<XorA> hrw: no issue here with ubuntu or angstrom with thumb2
<hrw> thx guys
<ndec> NCommander: pong
 * XorA has screwed up his sudoers file
<ndec> lool: hi, i have a question, maybe you can help: what do all the XB-Gstreamer-xxx fields mean ? I am making a new package for a gst plugin...
<ogra_cmpc> XorA, use visudo thats why it exists :)
<hrw> or in worst situation reboot to /bin/bash
<ogra_cmpc> well, with single user mode rather
<ogra_cmpc> (the visudo comment wasnt about fixing, just about never breaking it ;) )
<XorA> heh, lucky with these embedded system just pull out SD card, fix on desktop and put it back in :-)
<hrw> ogra: single user mode asks for password
<ogra_cmpc> hrw, it doesnt
<ogra_cmpc> unless you set a root passwprd
<ogra_cmpc> if it does, thats clearly a bug
<hrw> ok, did not checked ubuntu way
<hrw> nasty it is then
<ogra_cmpc> why ?
<playya_> moin
<ogra> hrm
<ogra> mcopy seems to prevent MLO from working
 * ogra sighs about CHS and partitioning
<hrw> ;D
<ogra> its funny, i can build images i dd to the SD but MLO isnt found
<ogra> CHS and partitioning are 100% identical to a booting SD
<vstehle> ogra: what about the 'bootable' flag?
<ogra> its set
<ogra> as i said, its 100% identical
<vstehle> ogra: is it possible it comes from the way the filesystem was created, then?
<ogra> bytesize, start and end of the partitions CHS values of the dd'ed image on the SD vs a natively created one etc
<ogra> well, i'm trying mkfs.vfat vs mkdosfs now
<vstehle> ogra: also, the "position" of MLO on the filesystem (copied first or not)
<ogra> might make a difference but i dont really expect to
<ogra> i *only* copy MLO :)
<vstehle> ogra: it is known to make a difference on OMAP3, sadle
<vstehle> *sadly
<ogra> not even u-boot or anything
<vstehle> ogra: hmm...
<vstehle> ogra: I use 'mkfs.vfat -F 32' on OMAP3
<vstehle> ogra: don't know if this helps...
<ogra> thats what i used too here
<ogra> note though thst i create an empty partitioned image and then dd the filesystems in place
<ogra> hmm, no, mkdosfs didnt make any difference
<hrw> use omap3-sdcard.sh script?
<XorA> its been reported to me that once you copy the MLO 4/5 times for some reason omap3 stops seeing it
<XorA> its not an issue Ive seen personally
<XorA> I guess there is a bug in fat handling in omap3 somewhere
<ojn> yeah. i've seen that in the past too but after more than 4 or 5 copies. I think there's some limitations as to where in the directory table the MLO has to be.
<ojn> omap4 is much better in those aspects. :)
<ogra_cmpc> hrw, thats not possible with images
<hrw> unless you will keep sdcard-header.bz2 somewhere
<hrw> and such header will have proper partition table so you just need to append ext234 partition after it
<ogra_cmpc> hrw, i need to generate it from scratch
<ogra_cmpc> what we usually do is to determine the size of the partitions, add space for the MBR, create an empty image and add a partition table ...
<ogra_cmpc> .... then dd the filesystems to the place in the image where they have to be
<ogra_cmpc> that works fine for all images we build in ubuntu buut somehow chokes on thesee
<ogra_cmpc> what i dont get is that what ends up on the SD is identical to what i create with omap3-sdcard.sh
<ogra_cmpc> so there shouldnt be a reason they dont boot
<ogra> WOHOO !
 * ogra got it
<ogra> how silly
<vstehle> ogra: let me guess, no header ?
<vstehle> (The 8 bytes in front of x-loader)
<ogra> nah, apparently the blocksize isnt correct if you use dd to create the FS image, using mkdosfs -C gets me a working vfat
<vstehle> ogra: oh, much more tricky then
<ogra> i used to do dd, then mkdosfs, then using mcopy to get MLO in place
<ogra> ignoring that mkdosfs vas a -C switch that creates the fat properly with the right blocksizes etc
<ogra> s/vas/has/
<ogra> so i'm one step closer to preinstalled ubuntu images :)
 * ogra tries if that works on omap3 too 
<ogra> hmm, how do i convince parted to show blocksizes
<ogra> grmbl, parted has a unit command that doesnt offer blocks at all
<lool> ndec: GStreamer fields are used to automatically discover packages
<lool> ndec: Ultimately, this allows totem to offer installing this or that package with codecs when you're trying to play an unsupported media
<lool> ndec: This involves two things: mapping a codec/MIME type to an element name (I think that's in app-install-data, but I'm not sure), and then mapping an element name to the package it's in (e.g. apt-cache show gstreamer0.10-esd should show Gstreamer-Elements: esdsink, so if you're trying to install the package with the esdsink element, you can install that package)
<lool> ndec: In fact, app-install-data just provides some aggregated information found in all other packages
<markos_> lool, ogra: hi guys, almost done with building ubuntu-desktop hardfp, using rootstock-native (using chroot not qemu), but got this problem http://paste.debian.net/76504/, any ideas how to fix this?
<ogra> you shouldnt need hal
<ogra> weird
<ogra> is that lucid ?
<ogra> hal is started by dbus now it doesnt come with an initscript
<markos_> no karmic
<ogra> ah
<ogra> might be a chroot issue
<markos_> next step is to build lucid, but I thought I'd at least complete base karmic install
<markos_> most likely, as services don't start -ie the system doesn't "boot" from the chroot, I just chroot in the dir
<ogra> hal had probs in the past running inside chroots, i know there were workarounds but i dont know if they are arch specific
<cwillu> markos_, what all do you mount in the chroot?
<markos_> proc, dev/pts, sys iirc
<markos_> yes
<ogra> yeah, you should definately have proc
<cwillu> dev and dev/pts?
<markos_> oh and -o bind /dev
<markos_> hm, no sorry
<markos_> just /dev/pts
<markos_> (well, rootstock-native does)
<zumbi> markos_: -o rbind /dev || -o bind dev/pts
<zumbi> hrw|gone: just uploaded buildcross 0.0.4, it has an undocumented option (--bootstrap-debsrc) which tries to build a base from Debian sources, but quite does not work (that's why it is undocumented) ;-) Enjoy!
<lool> markos_: So hal doesn't start and breaks your packages
<lool> markos_: Is this under qemu-system-arm, or qemu syscall emulation?
<lool> markos_: I wouldn't trust the later to allow starting hal
<markos_> none, chroot under native arm
<zumbi> markos_: i remember start-stop-daemon (provided by dpkg) was masked by some script which did nothing, so it prevent hal to work
<zumbi> the good one was renamed start-stop-daemon.REAL
<zumbi> markos_: maybe you are affected by such
<markos_> well, just read that hal doesnt' do anything if /sys is not mounted so disabled that mount, let's see...
<zumbi> hrw|gone: i forgot to uncomment some code for the bootstrap stuff to work, so better wait to next release.
<gregoiregentil> rcn-ee rcn-ee_lpt: Ping?
<lool> markos_: Might be a feature in your kernel being missing for hal
<rcn-ee> gregoiregentil, pong (lunch) how's it going..
<gregoiregentil> rcn-ee: good. thanks.
<gregoiregentil> I feel a little bit "frustrated" because I would like to do Lucid
<gregoiregentil> but I'm really stuck
<gregoiregentil> Compiling on the device doesn't work well for me. It segfaults all the time
<gregoiregentil> where do we stand on the rootstock issues?
<rcn-ee> we are all frustrated with lucid.. ;)  it's segfaulting on all my 64bit machines..  did you guys have any luck with the rootstock-on-arm tree i sent you?  It's pretty solid on my beagle running debian squeeze...
<rcn-ee> gregoiregentil, just thought of something, what kernel are you using when you compile on your device.. (I'm assuming touchbook 2.6.29/2.6.32? CONFIG_ARM_ERRATA_430973=y has to be enabled, lucid userspace will kill the native machine kernel)
<gregoiregentil> yes. I'm using this errata
<gregoiregentil> the rootstock-on-arm tree doesn't work well for me. It segfaults on the device. I need to try more
<cwillu_at_work> rcn-ee, I've had generally good luck with rootstock-on-chroot
<rcn-ee> strange.. is there a specific package? or something.. this is your current list right? http://git.alwaysinnovating.com/cgit.cgi/ai.ubuntu/tree/packages
<rcn-ee> gregoiregentil, i'm giving that package list a quick run on my beagle..
<gregoiregentil> this is the current list indeed
<rcn-ee> twittling thumbs as the beagle goes to work... ;) didn't we have a qemu guy kinda interested in this bug...
<rcn-ee> gregoiregentil, it's made it to the main package install phase (apt-get install "touchbook") it'll take anouther 30mins before all the packages are downloaded..  I'm gonna drive back to work, but i'll monitor it and then email you in an hour or two on what happend...
<gregoiregentil> Thanks
<ogra_tb> gregoiregentil, hey
<gregoiregentil> hello
<ogra_tb> i'm using your .32 kernel, i sthere any way to convince it to charge the battery ?
<cwillu_at_work> rcn-ee, am I going to have a 2.6.35rc2 kernel tonight? :)
<ogra_tb> lucid netbook runs awesome  on it but its a bit annoying that i have to replace the sd and run angstrom to let the battery charge
<DanaG1> I wish AMD would make an ARM thingy with a Radeon.
<ogra_tb>  DanaG1 you mean copying nvidia ?
<DanaG1> yeah, but being more open.
<ogra_tb> well, wait for maverick the TI situation will become a lot better
<cwillu_at_work> ogra_tb, that sounds pleasantly ominous :D
<ogra_tb> hehe
<armin76> zumbi: there's a strike tmrw, so i won't be at my workplace
<slangasek> ogra: does https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-m-image-builds-without-root need a spec?  I see that it already has workitems
<cwillu_at_work> rcn-ee, you're not ignoring my cries are you? :)
<rcn-ee> nope.. just wasn't home.... ;) 2.6.35-rc2 is building, it was queyed up last night.. http://rcn-ee.homeip.net:81/dl/farm/log/
 * cwillu_at_work hits refresh... occasionally
#ubuntu-arm 2010-06-08
 * rcn-ee notes the script to copy the log file only runs every 2 minutes... ;)
<hrw> morning
<BeardedChimp> I just created a new rootfs from lucid (having previously been using karmic) for my igepv2 board (cortex a8). Just installing packages normally through apt/aptitude/dpkg fails continously and randomly
<BeardedChimp> Is this a common problem? Or do I need to have my custom kernel compiled with specific options to work properly with lucid?
<cooloney-afk> 
 * ogra sighs
<ogra> oh man
<ogra> resizing a partition takes ages
<rcn-ee> BeardedChimp, when you say fails continously, do you mean dpkg/apt-get segfaults?
<rcn-ee> BeardedChimp, ie... make sure CONFIG_ARM_ERRATA_430973=y is enabled...
<zumbi> armin76: today we do not strike :-)
<ogra> grrr
<NCommander> ndec: cooloney-afk, Mobile meeting time if you want to join
<fta2> zyga, asac: /wrt a dashboard to monitor ftbfs, here is what i have: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-dashboard.trunk
<zyga> fta2, checking
<fta2> zyga, check the examples, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/
<zyga> fta2, thanks I was about to ask for some example runs
<ogra> fta2, cute !
<fta2> :)
<zyga> fta2, nice, thanks
<zyga> fta2, I'll probaby not use it directly but I'll learn how to use launchpadlib this way
<zyga> fta2, I'm still just deciding which pieces to use and how to make the whole thing work together
<fta2> zyga, atm, i'm just fetching stuff about PPAs but i hit some LP api bugs, also, the performance of that API is not that good.
<cooloney> ogra: could you test my panda kernel: http://people.canonical.com/~roc/kernel/panda/
<cooloney> ogra: i also uploaded to ppa, it will take 5 to 6 hrs to build the package
<ogra> will do a bit later
<cooloney> ogra: ok, thanks,
<ogra> thanks for the quick build !
<cooloney> ogra: np, man, hopefully it will work on your panda
<cooloney> ogra: gonna offline now. siya
<BeardedChimp> rcn-ee: Seg faults, SIGILL, and not continuously, somewhat randomly. Cheers for the config option, ill check if its set
<BeardedChimp> rcn-ee: Nope, CONFIG_ARM_ERRATA_430973 was not set. I presume this is the mistake of the DEFCONFIG (as I havn't touched it)
<BeardedChimp> hmm, checked defconfig, its set in there. How odd
<ogra> gar gar gar
 * ogra was editing the wrong file since hours ... no wonder i dont get teh expected results after rebuilding images 
<BeardedChimp> ogra: Not as bad as when I edit the config files for the wrong sever and don't understand why I don't get the expected results
<ogra> heh
#ubuntu-arm 2010-06-09
 * mozzwald is away: sleepytime
<armin76> haha
<armin76> lool: look, someone spamming with his away again :D
<neo_> Hello all
<neo_> I have a doubt in the RootfsFromScratch . anybody there to help me
<neo_> ?
<neo_> Hi
<hrw> morning
<ARMport> morning hrw
<hrw> zyga: hi
<ARMport> Hello all
<ARMport> i have an issue in running ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<hrw> you was as neo_ few minutes ago?
<hrw> 09:31 < neo_> I have a doubt in the RootfsFromScratch . anybody there to help me
<ARMport> yes
<hrw> so next time do not change nick
<ARMport> sure
<hrw> so what issue?
<ARMport> i am unable to use the mouse inside the Qemu VNC
<XorA> heh, neo is a bad choice of nick anyway :-)
<ARMport> ha ha :)
<hrw> XorA: thats too
<hrw> ARMport is not better anyway
<ARMport> I ll change it soon ;)
<XorA> its the equiv these days of countzero in the 90s
<hrw> ARMport: never used qemu with vnc
<hrw> XorA: mess with the best, die like the rest?
<ARMport> don't get u !
<zyga> hrw, czesc :-)
<ARMport> I mean using the command qemu-system-arm -M versatilepb -cpu cortex-a8 -kernel ./vmlinuz -hda arm-rootfs.img -m 256 -append "root=/dev/sda mem=256M devtmpfs.mount=0 rw"
<ARMport> I tried to run the qemu,
<ARMport> and opened the emulated ARM image in the VNC viewer
<XorA> amusingly "The Plague" didnt really take off as a nick even though the film was awesome
<ARMport> XorA: i don't think so
<XorA> its one of my favourite films, brings back so many memories of 2600 meets
<ARMport> has any one tried running the ARM image using qemu?
<ARMport> XorA : its my fav too
<hrw> XorA: from 2006 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0479125/ one?
<XorA> hrw: from Hackers
<hrw> ah
<XorA> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113243/
<hrw> long time since last time I watched Hackers
<hrw> o.. there was 720p edition
<XorA> ..oo00OO I shall have to look for bluray then
<hrw> Instead of going to bluray I bought mini hifi with dvd
<XorA> I have a ps3 which is awesome for video playback
<hrw> and require transcoding of all divx movies
<XorA> nope
<XorA> plays DivX fine, just not DivX:-)
<hrw> what about matroska container? etc?
<hrw> friend told me that he has a bit of work with most movies to get them played on his ps3
<XorA> it doesnt understand mkv, but tsmuxer will remux is happilly to mpeg2 ps which it does understand
<XorA> ps3-media-server does it on the fly :-)
<XorA> its DivX certified, so plays them without issue
<XorA> http://ps3mediaserver.blogspot.com/
<hrw> I have to check divx on my hifi
<hrw> also divx certified
<XorA> the thing to watch out is that xvid != divx
<XorA> different set of ASP options
<XorA> most players dont care, but a few do
<hrw> and one day fight enough to get some movie converted to avhcd (or how it was named) and then I will check my TV capabilities
<XorA> warez stuff is normally xvid for obvious reasons
<cooloney> sebjan: those images work on lag's panda, thanks a lot, man
<lag> cooloney: I've already emailed sebjan
<lag> Sebjan: What's changed in u-boot lately? Does it now check for system IDs?
<lag> *different system IDs
<NCommander> ndec: you around?
<sebjan> lag: I did not have a look, and I did not build myslef the images I provided to you. Will try to get so info about that.
<lag> Thank you sebjan
<ogra> lag, the u-boot branch from gitorious.org should be fine, i'll update the ubuntu package soon
<ogra> lag, http://www.gitorious.org/pandaboard/u-boot
<lag> ogra: Yes it is. I was just curious as to what the differences were - thirst for knowledge and all that. ;)
<ogra> well, the diffs might tell :)
<ogra> #define MACH_TYPE_OMAP4_PANDA         2791
<ogra> looks like that one
<ogra> from include/asm-arm/mach-types.h
<hrw> hate make
<lag> I would if I had the sources for both ;)
<ogra> lag, http://www.gitorious.org/pandaboard/u-boot has the source :)
<ogra> that was copy pasted from the web ui
<lag> That's the one I do have
<Guest23625> Hello
<JameswStubbs> Is there an arm version of the Ubuntu Minimal Cd?
<JameswStubbs> Specifically Karmic ?
<sebjan> lag: so you can boot with the images I provided to you, but not with the gitorious ones?
<lag> sebjan: I think the ones that were provided for me were the ones used for Blaze
<lag> I don't think they were the gitorious ones
<ogra> lag, the ones i provided to you were older panda binaries
<ogra> without the sysid in them, they worked on panda and blaze by a matter of luck
<lag> Okay
<ogra> there was a change in the panda kernel that now checks for that ID afaik
<lag> Are you going to update your sources?
<ogra> yes
<JameswStubbs> Bump
<lag> Then upload them to your people account?
<ogra> no, to maverick :)
<lag> Okay
<ogra> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/u-boot-omap4
<ogra> thats using the sources from omapzoom, predating the panda gitorious tree
<ogra> i'll pull in the panda stuff
<lag> What git repos do I need from kernel.ubuntu.com?
<ogra> no idea
<ogra> aks #ubuntu-kernel :)
<ogra> *ask even
<lag> Wont they be the same ones you use?
<JameswStubbs> Is there an Ubuntu Minimal for the Arm arch?
<lag> JameswStubbs: I don't know the answer for sure, but I wouldn't have thought so
<lilstevie> JameswStubbs: just wait a bit, maybe you will get an answer eventually :)
<ogra> JameswStubbs, you can use the server images or a netinstall
<lilstevie> ogra: i dont think a netinstall would be useful :p
<JameswStubbs> I'll look into the server image for arm thanks ogra
<ogra> lilstevie, ??
<JameswStubbs> No lilstevie it won't be, can't do a net install when we can't boot :p
<JameswStubbs> We're porting Ubuntu to iPhone
<lilstevie> ogra: the device we are working on is the iPhone as JameswStubbs just said
<ogra> JameswStubbs, oh, then better look at the channel topic for rootfs from scratch
<JameswStubbs> Debating between using debian armel or ubuntu 9.10
<ogra> use rootstock to create an ubuntu-minimal rootfs
<JameswStubbs> I'm looking into that aswell :)
<ogra> the images we provide are only for supported arches so the server image wont gain you much on an iphone
<lag> JameswStubbs: Is this a project, or are you doing it for a company?
<JameswStubbs> lag : part of the iDroid project
<lilstevie> lag: its an open source project
<lag> Sounds good. Best of luck with it.
<JameswStubbs> Thanks, we'll need i
<JameswStubbs> t
<lilstevie> heh
 * lilstevie is not a fan of having android
<lilstevie> so instead going for something a little more sane :)
<lag> I have to admit, I quite like it
<lag> I have an HTC Desire which I am a fan of
<lilstevie> heh, android is not nice on proprietry devices that have to have drivers written for them,
<JameswStubbs> Only reason I want it is for GTK Ettercap :)
<lag> I see, and what do you want to do with Ettercap? ;)
<JameswStubbs> lag: Monitor my own network for educational purposes of course.
<lag> JameswStubbs: Of course. How silly of me! ;)
<JameswStubbs> lilstevie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/ARMServer
<JameswStubbs> It's for armv7 though, I think we'll need to rootfs
<lilstevie> i think building a rootfs from scratch will be the easiest for our purposes
<JameswStubbs> Defiantly do you think we'll still be ok using the iDroid kernel
<JameswStubbs> ?
<lilstevie> yeah
<JameswStubbs> ogra: is this the right place to go for advice with rootfs?
<JameswStubbs> Hm, Can you run rootfs from an x86 machine with the intention of building for Arm?
<JameswStubbs> orga : ?
 * mozzwald is away: hardly working
<lag> JameswStubbs: Have you tried using rootstock?
<ogra> JameswStubbs, yes
<ogra> if you use the qemu-arm-static package
<ogra> you can a) use rootstock to create a tarball and b) just create armel chroots using qemu-debootstrap
<JameswStubbs> Thanks, I'll be using rootstock on x86 ubuntu, creating an image, using iDroid's kernel then mounting in qemu
<lag> ogra: So you also need initrd on the card to run?
<ogra> lag, you *can* use ubuntu without initrd but i wouldnt recommend it other than for testing
<lag> JameswStubbs: That should work. I'm using rootstock on an x86 machine too
<JameswStubbs> Is the idea behind rootstock to build a Very minimal system and then to build from there?
<ogra> well, depends if the droid kernel has all the features ubuntu uses
<ogra> JameswStubbs, yes, use -s ubuntu-minimal
<ogra> and do everything you want additional on the real HW
<JameswStubbs> :p Thanks ogra, I was going to leave the --seed option blank :)
<ogra> should work as well
<ogra> will result in the same :)
<lag> ogra: So, do I just bang the rootfs.tgz and initrd onto the rootfs partition and expect it to work?
<JameswStubbs> lag: Are you talking about something different to me? (just stopping myself getting confused :p )
<lilstevie> what features are required from kernel for ubuntu
<lag> JameswStubbs: Yes, I'm doing something slightly different
<JameswStubbs> Ok
<lilstevie> with rootstock we need to generate an img
<lilstevie> as openiboot for the iphone loads an img for rootfs
<ogra> lag, nope
<ogra> lag, you put the rootfs into the rootfs partition
<ogra> and initrd wherever your bootloader wants it
<ogra> lag, for omap thats usually the first partition on the SD and it should be a vfat
<JameswStubbs> lilstevie: Yeh that's right, but Idroid has multiple images where as our whole distro will be in one image
<JameswStubbs> We might have to point oib in a different direction to find the info
<lilstevie> JameswStubbs: thats because they are mounted individually
<JameswStubbs> So we could probably get away with renaming or image system.img
<lilstevie> initrc points to the other images
<JameswStubbs> It doesnt do a hash check or anything
<JameswStubbs> Yeh lilstevie
<lilstevie> so we just need our own init
<ogra> make sure that your img usues a supported filesystem
<lag> ogra: So the initrd goes in the /boot partition then?
<ogra> no
<ogra> it goes into the vfat
<ogra> and you need to specify it in your bootm command for u-boot
<lag> /dev/sde1 on /media/boot type vfat
<ogra> well, you labeled it boot :)
<lag> I didn't
<ogra> something did
<lag> The script that cooloney pointed me to did
<lag> :)
<ogra> ah
<JameswStubbs> lilstevie: We wouldn't necesarily need our own init, simply modify iDroids to point to the right images
<ogra> its not /boot (and cant be)
<ogra> it just smells like /boot :)
<JameswStubbs> Mm, fresh smell of /boot in the morning
<lag> eh?
<ogra>  /boot cant be vfat on debian based systems
<ogra> dpkg unpacks the kernel there, while unpacking it creates hardlinks of the former files
<lag> Oh okay, it's just the partition label
<lag> It won't actually be /boot, as in /boot/grub
<ogra> vfat doesnt support hardlinks
<ogra> so /boot cant be vfat
<lag> But yes, I see what you mean
<ogra> right
<lag> Perhaps it's a confusing name
<ogra> its still your boot-partition
<ogra> but you cant mount it as /boot
<lag> Correct
<lag> Which is where the initrc needs to go, correct?
<ogra> since our kernels and initrds live in /boot, we have a tool called flash-kernel thats works around this prob
<ogra> its usually called buy update-initramfs (which in turn is called by the kernel package when you install it)
<ogra> flash-kernel mounts /dev/mmcblk0p1 and runs mkimage for kernel and initrd to create uInitrd and uImage
<ogra> (or at least iots supposed to, it doesnt do that for the panda or beagle yet, i will have to write some code still)
<ogra> lag, mkimage -A arm -O linux -T ramdisk -C none -a 0x0 -e 0x0 -n "Ubuntu Initrd" -d /path/to/initrd.img-$ver uInitrd
<ogra> you will need that
<lag> Ag
<lag> Ah*
<ogra> fatload mmc 0:1 0x80000000 uImage
<ogra> fatload mmc 0:1 0x81600000 uInitrd
<ogra> bootm 0x80000000 0x81600000
<ogra> thats for the u-boot prompt
<ogra> and should get you a boot with initrd
<lag> So the uImage and the uInitrd go on the same place on the SD card?
<ogra> right, into the vfat
<lag> Yep
<lag> And is the rootfs okay to go in as a tgz?
<lag> Or should I unpack it first?
<JameswStubbs> Thanks again for your help ogra
<ogra> lag, format the partition and unpack
<ogra> JameswStubbs, welcome, good luck
<lag> Thought as much
 * lag wondered when they'd put tgz support into the kernel
<ogra> heh
<ogra> NCommander, bah, bug 583317 will bite us badly
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 583317 in genext2fs (Ubuntu) "genext2fs creates revision 0 filesystems instead of revision 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 156)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583317
<ogra> ha !
<ogra> finally
<ogra> how silly
 * ogra finally found the reason why resize2fs didnt work in initramfs ... seems it has a call to /etc/mtab hardcoded
<lag> Is the rootfs created by rootstock meant to pull up a terminal?
<ogra> lag, yep
<lag> Freeing init memory: 192K
<lag> init: ureadahead main process (55) terminated with status 5
<lag> twl: i2c_write failed to transfer all messages
<lag> i2c_omap i2c_omap.1: controller timed out
<lag> twl: i2c_read failed to transfer all messages
<lag> twl6030_bci: error reading CONTROLLER_CTRL1
<lag> Then nothing
<ogra> whats your console= setting in the cmdline ?
<ogra> and what was the rootstock cmdline you used :)
<ogra> by default ubuntu has no serial getty running ... you can enable it in rootstock with the --serial switch
<lag> I did that
<lag> Let me have a play
<ogra> do you have a monitor attached ?
<ogra> i'm pretty sure you have a login prompt on tty1 :)
<lag> I don't have a monitor which supports HDMI
<ogra> you should get one :)
<ogra> or DVI at least and an adapter
<hrw> cheapest lcd with dvi is enough for BB
<lag> True HDMI doesn't work with adaptors
<hrw> lag: define 'true hdmi' please
<ogra> hrw, the panda has hdmi
<lag> True HDMI sends co-data to control the output settings
<hrw> ogra: with audio over hdmi or just hdmi connector?
<hrw> lag: you mean HDMI/CI?
<lag> I forget what it's called
<hrw> CI or CEC - adapted from SCART connector
<ogra> hrw, the current build i have has a headphone jack and two HDMI ports
<lag> I just know that when I was working on set-top boxes some worked with a connector and some didn't
<hrw> used to say 'TV - I am here, switch to my hdmi port'
<ogra> hrw, but that might change
<lag> Could well be
<lag> Will the Panda work with a connector?
<hrw> BB has hdmi connector just because it is smaller then dvi. works fine with hdmi->hdmi cable and with hdmi->hdmi-to-dvi adapters
<hrw> so far worked for me with dvi monitors and hdmi tv
<ogra> lag, i havent booted mine beyond the uboot prompt yet
<lag> What about Panda?
<lag> ogra: Why so?
<lag> Aren't you working on the kernel?
<ogra> while the BB has DVI i think the panda has HDMI
<ogra> lag, i'm working on all the rest :)
<lag> Right, so the connector will be no good?
<ogra> yeah, likely
<lag> Well I don't want to outlay for a new monitor :S
 * ogra stbs jasper 
<ogra> *stabs even
<lag> cooloney: ping
<cooloney> lag: lee, man
<lag> ubuntu@panda:~$ ls /
<lag> bin   dev  home  lost+found  mnt  proc  sbin     srv  tmp  var
<lag> boot  etc  lib   media       opt  root  selinux  sys  usr
<lag> Good work
<lag> cooloney: --^
<cooloney> lag: haha, cong, man
<lag> cong?
<cooloney> lag: very good news before my sleep. you built your own u-boot to make it boot?
<cooloney> lag: sorry, congrats
<lag> The u-boot I was trying to use didn't pass the kernel's system ID check
<ogra> king cong :)
<ogra> (very big congrats)
<cooloney> ogra: lol
<lag> You mean King Kong?
<ogra> pfft
<ogra> chars
<cooloney> lag: hmm, that reminds me a warning message from dmesg
<lag> Oh?
<cooloney> lag: Uninitialized omap_chip, please fix!
<cooloney> did you see that in your dmesg?
<lag> Oh yeah, I see it
<lag> Yeah, it's in dmesg
<cooloney> the kernel code checked omap cpu id or system id something like that
<lag> ubuntu@panda:~$ dmesg | grep -i omap_chip
<lag> Uninitialized omap_chip, please fix!
<cooloney> and failed
<cooloney> then print out this
<cooloney> maybe relatedt
<cooloney> i will check them later
<cooloney> lag, thanks for testing, man
 * cooloney gonna sleep now.
<lag> No problem - speak to you tomorrow
<cooloney> have a nice day, guys
<orbarron> ogra: any issues with pandaboard or trees?
<ogra> orbarron, see above, lag successfully booted his panda
 * orbarron reads... 
<ogra> i'm currently hogged with image building which i do on a C4
<ogra> not much spare time for omap4 work here
<orbarron> np...
<orbarron> lag: pandaboard has DVI + HDMI and HDMI to DVI connection will work with a small hack
<lag> I should have a monitor with HDMI built-in with me tomorrow
<lag> What would the hack be?
 * orbarron dealing with dsi clk issues but for the mean time you can do this --> http://pastebin.com/8LVZYWnx 
<hrw> orbarron: hi Omar
<orbarron> hrw: sup...
<mpoirier_> asac
<asac> mpoirier_: !!
<mpoirier_> asac: good morning.
<mpoirier_> asac: ogra tells me you have a beagleboard C4 - is this correct ?
<asac> mpoirier_: why? ;)
<mpoirier_> asac: I could use it if you don't need it.
<asac> I need it
<ogra> asac, mpoirier is our new omap3 maintainer in the kernel team
<asac> mpoirier_: alread discused with ogra. we gave boards to davidm for distro
<ogra> mpoirier, we're waiting for feedback from lool, he should know what happened to the missing boards
<asac> if nothing helps and its urgent i would suggest to buy a board ;)
<ogra> according to asac they should all be at davidm's place
<mpoirier_> ogra: and davidm is coming back next week ?
<ogra> will be faster to wait until next week
<ogra> mpoirier_, yes
<ogra> asac, and we *have* 7 boards in mobile
<ogra> its just a matter where they actually are
<asac> well ... one dev blocked for half a day is probably more expensive than a board ;)
<asac> and we are already pulling in 4 devs into this discussion ;)
<ogra> asac, ordering and shipping a beagle takes more than a weekend
<ogra> 4 ?
<asac> me you mpoirier_ and lool
<ogra> well, no trace of lool :)
<ogra> so 3 :P
<asac> but lool will have to read plenty of backlog now ;)
<asac> anyway ... mpoirier_: welcome!
<ogra> mpoirier_, GrueMaster is your guineapig !
<mpoirier_> ogra: cool - thanks.
<mpoirier_> GrueMaster: can I send you a uImage ?
<GrueMaster> Or post it online and I can download it.
<lool> asac: Is the backlog relevant still?
<lool> I read this channel usually, but I wont make the full backlog Im afraid
<lool> hey mpoirier_!
<mpoirier_> lool: good morning.
<mpoirier_> lool: I need a beableboard C4, do you need yours ?
<ogra> lool, it isnt
<mpoirier_> lool: what version then ?
<ogra> lool, the discussion in the other channel solved itr
<lool> mpoirier_: Mine is a C3 and is personally owned
<ogra> *it
<ogra> mpoirier_, see PM
<lool> mpoirier_: I understand that if you want to find an idle one, you should ask davidm cause he might have a couple of spare ones
<mpoirier_> lool: yes, he's on vacation.
<lool> mpoirier_: If that blocks you in anyway, I highly recommend you talk to your manager: buying it and expensing it might be cheaper than the time you're losing searching for one
<ogra> lool, for now GrueMaster will help testing
<lool> mpoirier_: Are you testing kernels?
<lool> mpoirier_: You could also use qemu-maemo   :-)
<lool> (/me lols)
<ogra> *grin*
<mpoirier_> lool: yes, I ping'ed you  before GrueMaster got on board.
<mpoirier_> lool: I need real Hw
<lool> mpoirier_: So mattman has been making progress on booting up to a framebuffer our regular Ubuntu omap kernels in qemu-maemo + his patches
<mpoirier_> lool: I'm after a misbehaving SD card controller.
<lool> mpoirier_: So perhaps you can ask pgraner whether you can expense it?
<mpoirier_> lool: yes, that is also in the works.
<ogra> lool, davidm shoudl be able to send one out on monday
<lool> Up to you guys, many options on the table
<mpoirier_> lool: ogra is correct.
<ogra> so it should arrive on wed. on CDN
<ogra> *in
<mpoirier_> lool: thanks for getting back to me.
<asac> lool: nope
<jayabharath> orga: I'm curious...Is there any stats on how many people actually downloaded the 10.04 Ubuntu image for beagleboard from ubuntu.com ? Who would know this detail
<ogra> jayabharath, hmm, no idea, our is team probably, try to ask elmo in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-release
<jayabharath> ok
<jayabharath> orga: Also, I got a bunch of beagle folks a little annoyed with the way Ubunutu CD images.. work... it boots up from SD... overwrite the uboot on nand... messes with the existing SD card...
<ogra> (i guess -release is the better channel for that)
<jayabharath> orga: Will check on -release channel
<ogra> jayabharath, yeah, that will be fixed in maverick
<hrw> have nice day
<ogra> jayabharath, i wanted to use a vfat partition but had no time left to implement that, NAND was the quickest way back then
<jayabharath> orga: I see...
<ogra> maverick will be quite different in that regard
<jayabharath> orga: gotcha.. wanted to feed this input back to you...
<jayabharath> orga: As you are changing behavior feel free to discuss on #beagle channel too...
<ogra> yeah, i knew it wasnt the best to do when i implemented it, if someone asks you again send them to me, i'll pay them beer
<jayabharath> orga: or write up a blog post :)
<jayabharath> ogra: I am sure people a few folks here can use beers ;)
<ogra> jayabharath, i will hopefulle meet some of the #beagle folks tomorrow at linuxtag
 * ogra wants to meet koen in person at least
<jayabharath> ogra: most certainly... I belive Koen is planning to be there...
<ogra> yeah, he will leave tomorrow evening
<jayabharath> orga: check his pockets he will have a few beagleXMs :)
<ogra> thats why i go tomorrow, else i would have gone fri and sat
<ogra> heh
 * ogra goes back to his initramfs pain
<ogra> NCommander, did you see my ping above btw ?
<ogra> NCommander, bug 583317
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 583317 in genext2fs (Ubuntu) "genext2fs creates revision 0 filesystems instead of revision 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 156)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583317
<ogra> yay
<ogra> asac, dropping the fsck and instead diong e2fsck during image build fixes jasper :)
<asac> ogra: hackish!
<ogra> why ?
<asac> j.k.
<ogra> heh
<asac> what is that doing different?
<ogra> now i need a solution for that horridly long resize process
<asac> write a script to put stuff on sdcard ;)
<asac> or other media
<ogra> the fsck exited with exit 2 due to the fact that the timestamp is out of order
<ogra> that tears down the whole initramfs script
<ogra> so it never gets to the resize operation
<ogra> no, no scripts, the image will be dd'able like all ubuntu images
<ogra> (initramfs) df
<ogra> Filesystem           1024-blocks    Used Available Use% Mounted on
<ogra> none                    116988       128    116860   0% /dev
<ogra> /dev/mmcblk0p2         3767479    400383   3177098  11% /root
<ogra> wohoo !
<ogra> Begin: Running /scripts/local-premount ...
<ogra> [    4.288238]  mmcblk0: p1 p2
<ogra> Resizing root filesystem please wait, this will take several minutes ...
 * ogra dances
<GrueMaster> cool.
<ogra> hmm, several ...
<ogra> 6 min for 4G
<GrueMaster> what system is this on?
<GrueMaster> Also, what class SD card?
<GrueMaster> ogra: ^^^
<ogra> class4 4G sandisk on the beagle C4
<ogra> growing the root from 450M to 4G
<GrueMaster> That will be a bit slow.
<ogra> the netbook image will be 1.4G
<GrueMaster> Slow I/O, slow SD card.
<ogra> i have some hope it will be faster to grow from 1.4 to 4G
<GrueMaster> 1.4G for the image?  Is that the download size?
<ogra> nop
<GrueMaster> ok.
<ogra> the image will be a .img.bz2 file :)
<ogra> will be around 500M
<ogra> you need to uncompress and dd it
<GrueMaster> We need to keep it below 700M if possible.
<ogra> well
<ogra> i'll do that if thats possible, but its a preinstalled image
<ogra> its not like anything we built before
<GrueMaster> I understand.  That is going to have to be part of the package selection process.
<ogra> so i dont really care if it bumps above 700M
<GrueMaster> The 700M limit is mainly for distribution purposes.  So people can order a copy of the image on CD.
<ogra> who does that ?
<ogra> where would that be offered ?
<GrueMaster> People with low bandwidth.
<ogra> for these 20 ppl we can also send out a dvd
<GrueMaster> Doesn't that show up on ubuntu.com?
<GrueMaster> heh.
<ogra> since that will be a manual effort anyway
<ogra> arm images arent offered in the shop
<GrueMaster> oh.
<ogra> cross your fingers, i might be able to give you a "serial only, commandline only" preinstalled image today
<GrueMaster> Then why the fuss over image size in past cycles?
<GrueMaster> That would be cool.
<GrueMaster> I can always add from there.
<ogra> ask david and persia :)
<GrueMaster> (assuming I have some console).
<ogra> i always insisted its nonsense to bind ourselves to 700M
<ogra> GrueMaster, bah, oem-config doesnt start :/
<GrueMaster> oops.
<ogra> lol
<ogra> heh, i spoke to soon
<ogra> it just runs on tty1
<ogra> so you have to jump between serial for booting and tty1 for oem-config with this image, lets see
<ogra> hmm, no keyboard might be because it doesnt think there is a console
 * ogra retries
<ogra> last round now
<ogra> GrueMaster, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/jasper/ give it another 10min for the upload and you can pull it
<ogra> (shoudl be around 132M if its done)
<GrueMaster> ok
<GrueMaster> so, why hold down the user button?
<ogra> GrueMaster, oh, and ignore the OOM message from ureadahead during boot :) i have to talk to Keybuk about that one its no issue (at least it shouldnt be)
<ogra> to make it use x.loader from the SD
<GrueMaster> ah.
<ogra> *x-loader
<ogra> i have one old B3 board here that doesnt get along with the old x-loader in NAND and the new u-boot on the SD
<GrueMaster> I would have just used the uboot cmdline, but this works.
<ogra> so thats the safest option
 * ogra really hopes oem-config will DTRT
<ogra> i havent seen it finishing yet, but i have to end my day
<GrueMaster> ok.  I'll start testing and let you know how it turns out.
<ogra> oh, and if you fiddle with kernels, you have to mount mmcblk0p1 manually and generate uImage and uInitrd manually onto that partition
<ogra> flash-kernel doesnt know the new image design yet
<GrueMaster> I only have 2G & 4G SD cards atm.  Will order an 8, 16, & 32 on payday.
<ogra> be aware it will all be fiddly and broken atm :)
<GrueMaster> ok
<GrueMaster> I didn't think it would be release wothy yet.
<ogra> its my first manually rolled test
<GrueMaster> s/wothy/worthy
<ogra> if stuff works its a matter of luck :)
<ogra> hmm, but it seems to work
<ogra> bah
<ogra> jasper is removed but oem-config didnt re-roll the initramfs
<GrueMaster> hrm.
<ogra> so it will try to resize on next boot again :(
<GrueMaster> I didn't think oem-config rerolled the initrd.
<ogra> cjwatson said it would
<ogra> well, sudo apt-get purge jasper && sudo update-initramfs -u
<GrueMaster> Might need an extra parameter.
<ogra> and then the mkimage stuff and copying uInitrd to the first partition
<GrueMaster> finished downloading, extracting and dd'ng now.
<ogra> good luck :)
 * ogra is gone
<GrueMaster> g'night.
<slangasek> jcrigby: any luck yet with linkat?
<slangasek> jcrigby: it's looking to me like a regression in gnulib's linkat replacement, which was only introduced to the coreutils package in the merge of the latest upstream release; but I have no clue why it's not showing up on all archs
<bullet9mm> ciao a tutti...c'è qualche anima pia che mi potrebbe consigliare qualche fonte per poter installare ubuntu su processore arm?
<bullet9mm> sorry...there is someone who can advise me about some source of information for installing ubuntu on arm?
<slangasek> bullet9mm: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ provides images for Dove an i.MX51 systems; http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.04/release/ has images for OMAP3 systems (e.g., the Beagleboard); https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM is the landing page for ARM on Ubuntu information in general
<slangasek> <- anima pia
<bullet9mm> slangasek  .....grazie...era proprio quello che stavo cercando...
<slangasek> you're welcome :)
<GrueMaster> bullet9mm: What platform are you interested in specifically?
<jcrigby> slangasek: still working on it, not much progress yet
<jcrigby> I did notice a linkat fix in ltp.  Something about not doing the test in a tmpfs mount because you get a different error for one of the tests
<jcrigby> Also once my build did finish the resulting binary seemed to work for me on qemu
<slangasek> jcrigby: ok.  Things I've learned so far: REPLACE_LINKAT is being set but isn't used when linking the test suite; LINK_FOLLOWS_SYMLINK is detected as '0' in the build env, which is the condition that causes the failing assert to be tested; and these two things are related
<slangasek> jcrigby: oh, interesting - I was testing on tmpfs here as well, maybe I should test on ext3
<slangasek> (my test on NFS+gssapi failed miserably :)
<jcrigby> ahh
<slangasek> it was definitely reproducible for me on tmpfs
<kblin> hey slangasek
 * slangasek waves
<slangasek> kblin: how goes? :)
<kblin> fine, busy with work, but then who isn't :)
<bullet9mm> sorry for the delay...I'm watching for beagleboard and igepv3 board...
<bullet9mm> GrueMaster
<GrueMaster> Not sure about the igepv3 board, but we have detailed instructions for 10.04 on beagle at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Beagle.
<bullet9mm> yes...I've watched it 20 minute ago...cool doc...  :)
<bullet9mm> *minutes
<GrueMaster> Maverick images (10.10) will be live from the start.  No installation. (we will still have a netboot install image).
<bullet9mm> I've found this...
<bullet9mm> http://elinux.org/BeagleBoard
<bullet9mm> it's ok?
<GrueMaster> I guess.  It is more of a general info page for beagleboards.  It has a lot of great info, but their Ubuntu Lucid info is a bit weak.
<bullet9mm> mmm..
<GrueMaster> It doesn't even mention our live netbook image.
<GrueMaster> Other than that minor detail, the info looks good.
<bullet9mm> got it...some impression about beagleboard+lucid?
<GrueMaster> It works.  Main issue is memory limitations on the beagleboard, and there are some apps that have issues, mainly mono based apps.
<GrueMaster> Also, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/LucidReleaseNotes
<bullet9mm> are you talking about the RAM?
<GrueMaster> yes.  The beagleboard only has 256M.  The XM has 512, which should help with performance.
<bullet9mm> yes...but it isn't on sale...still...
<bullet9mm> ...think wait for the XM version...
<GrueMaster> The XM is on sale.  Just out of stock (I think).
<slangasek> is it, now? I heard there were production delays
<bullet9mm> yes...I have asked into the beagleboard's irc chan and they responded me that it isn't on sale...
<GrueMaster> Ah.  beagleboard.org hasn't been updated then.
<bullet9mm> @.@
<bullet9mm> then xm are for sale but out of stock?
<bullet9mm> *on sale
<slangasek> jcrigby: same failure on ext3
<slangasek> jcrigby: beagleboard, in all cases; if you're in qemu, maybe the x86ness of the env is showing through and leading you astray :/
<jcrigby> perhaps
<cwillu_at_work> GrueMaster, bullet9mm, afaik the xm isn't available yet
<GrueMaster> That's what was said earlier.  Any idea as to eta?
<cwillu_at_work> nope
<cwillu_at_work> "soon"
<bullet9mm> :(
<cwillu_at_work> I'm disappointed they dropped the sd reader;  you can't get good microsd cards in my experience
<GrueMaster> Well, Amazon has 2 16G class 10 microSD cards, but they are almost $100 US.
<cwillu_at_work> that doesn't tell you anything useful though
<GrueMaster> Too bad they aren't using regular SD instead of microSD.
<cwillu_at_work> you need to know if it's slc flash, and you need to know the wear-levelling, or at least a firmware revision so that you can know that your testing is meaningful
<rcn-ee> gerald and ti are saying early-mid july for shipments in quanity...
<bullet9mm> nice :)
<bullet9mm> ...do you think that xm will able to support kde4?
<rcn-ee> ah.. my 'Bx' rand kde 2 years ago...
<rcn-ee> it just needs lots of swap, use an external usb drive and don't bother with a slow mmc card...
<cwillu_at_work> 512mb should be sufficient to run it without swap though
<bullet9mm> yes...i think too...
<rcn-ee> if you have a igepv_2 laying around, just give that a try. (it has 512Mb). (and image the cpu speed bumped from 720 to 1Ghz)
<cwillu_at_work> hmm, there's a 2gb microsd with slc flash :/
<bullet9mm> in fact they are undecided between XM and beagleboard igepv2 ... any advice?
<bullet9mm> sorry...I'm undecided
<rcn-ee> well the beagleboard and igepv2 are available now..  xm in july...
<cwillu_at_work> bullet9mm, igepv2 is actually intended for industrial/commercial purposes, the beagle doesn't have any such guarentees
<rcn-ee> the beagles is only 'guarented' to be a dev board, anything you do beyond that is up to your testing.. ;)
<cwillu_at_work> exactly
<bullet9mm> mmm...and igev2 have bluetooth and wifi modules embedded...
<rcn-ee> i keep hearing rumors of a igev3.. is that comming out this summer?
<cwillu_at_work> oooo, a 4gb microsd with a manufacturer quoted write endurance of 2 million read/write/erase cycles
<cwillu_at_work> that would make the xm (and the igep) doable for me
<cwillu_at_work> and I can get them through bluestar
<cwillu_at_work> oh, goodie
 * cwillu_at_work does a happy dance
<rcn-ee> do they have a written guarntee? i know your going to test it..  (on the bright side, i believe the xm is coming with a micro-sd card with angstrom (not 100%) i'll probally be an el cheapo micro-sd0
<cwillu_at_work> yep
<cwillu_at_work> yep to the el cheapo, that was
<cwillu_at_work> http://www.atpinc.com/p2-4a.php?sn=00000391
<cwillu_at_work> they quote that value in the specs sheet
<cwillu_at_work> I'll have to wait until tomorrow to find prices though :/
<bullet9mm> any idea about an lcd touch for igepv2?..the beagle lcd it's ok?
<cwillu_at_work> nope, sorry
<bullet9mm> at first sight seems to be...
<bullet9mm> O.o
<cwillu_at_work> as in I don't know :p
<bullet9mm> http://www.igep.es/images/stories/igepv2_rc_photo2.jpg
<rcn-ee> no.. i haven't seen a good lcd solution available for beagles yet..  the interface is their on the cx's..
<bullet9mm> the socket seems the same...
<bullet9mm> http://www.liquidware.com/shop/show/BB-BT/BeagleTouch
<rcn-ee> that's actually very nice...
<cwillu_at_work> heh: http://www.liquidware.com/shop/show/QCT/QuadCore+Tower+Kit
<bullet9mm> niiicee  :)
<cwillu_at_work> siiiily  :p
<bullet9mm> it's a gem...not useful, but a gem...
<bullet9mm> :P
#ubuntu-arm 2010-06-10
<slangasek> jcrigby: have opened bug #591968 with my notes to date on this issue (they were starting to fall out of my head)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591968 in coreutils (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "coreutils 8.5-1ubuntu1 FTBFS on armel, powerpc, sparc (test-linkat assert fail) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591968
<NCommander> ogra: so you fixed jasper?
<bullet9mm> go to bed...good night!  :)
<GrueMaster> NCommander: ogra is either in bed or traveling.
<jcrigby> slangasek: ok thanks
 * mozzwald is away: off to grandmothers house I go
 * cwillu_at_work pokes around in rcn-ee's general direction
<jcrigby> slangasek: still around?
<slangasek> jcrigby: yep
<jcrigby> just added a comment to the bug
<jcrigby> I won't repeat it here
<slangasek> jcrigby: hmm, is that strcmp() actually failing for you?  It didn't for me
<slangasek> only the SAME_INODE() check fails
<slangasek> (sorry, the line number is wrong in the logs I posted to the bug report because I inserted some other debugging)
<slangasek> should be line 73 in the original file
<jcrigby> I only have your strace data.  Strace does not work in qemu user emulation mode
<slangasek> OK
<jcrigby> from the strace data, I would predict that strcmp would fail
<jcrigby> given the ... on the end of the strings
<jcrigby> string
<slangasek> I think that's an abberation in the strace output; if it was really non-null garbage data, I would have expected it inside the double quote
<slangasek> rather - it may be signalling that there's more data there, but the string appears to be properly null terminated
<jcrigby> can you try using calloc instead of malloc in areadlink_with_size and see if the problem goes away?  Just to humor me:)
<slangasek> sure, lemme find it
<slangasek> you want calloc(1, buf_size)?
<jcrigby> its in lib/areadlink-with-size.c
<jcrigby> yes, that should do it
<slangasek> rebuilding
<jcrigby> Meanwhile I'm going to figure out what strace really means by "string"...
<slangasek> jcrigby: sorry, have to afk now and the build is still running (I took the lazy way out to rebuild, which means it's rebuilding everything and will take a while) - I'll report results when I return later this evening
<slangasek> btw, it looks like the code does append the trailing \0?
<slangasek>       if (link_length < buf_size)
<slangasek>         {
<slangasek>           buffer[link_length] = 0;
<slangasek>           return buffer;
<slangasek>         }
<jcrigby> slangasek: oops
<jcrigby> slangasek:ok sorry about the wild goose chase.   I have noticed one other oddity.  The test uses the size returned from lstat in the call to areadlink_with_size which should be 17 according to the strace data.  areadlink_with_size adds 1 to it and calls readlink.  In the amd64 case we see 18 which makes sense.  However, the armel strace shows 1025 which means that 1024 was passed to areadlink_with_size.
<cwillu_at_work> what would "unknown location" be implying?
<cwillu_at_work> er, "unknown relocation" while loading a kernel module
<jcrigby> slangasek: I see this in the build log:  CC       test-linkat.o
<jcrigby> In file included from test-linkat.c:44:
<jcrigby> test-link.h: In function 'test_link':
<jcrigby> test-link.h:47: warning: implicit declaration of function 'stat'
<jcrigby> test-link.h:98: warning: implicit declaration of function 'mkdir'
<jcrigby> test-linkat.c: In function 'check_same_link':
<jcrigby> test-linkat.c:65: warning: implicit declaration of function 'lstat'
<jcrigby> test-link.c does not get errors.  Its includes are different.  Can you try including sys/stat.h in test-linkat.c?
<cwillu_at_work> hmm, I can't modprobe anything
 * mozzwald is away: time for some zeez
<slangasek> jcrigby: oh, nicely caught
<slangasek> jcrigby: I saw those link warnings but wrote them off, thinking that the prototypes would Just Work by default
<slangasek> jcrigby: so, the tests pass now - do you want to put that into a bzr branch that I can merge & upload?
<ogra> NCommander, were your debian-cd changes merged or uploaded in any way ? (why did you close the workitem)
<NCommander> ogra: the work is done, there is a seperate work item for merging I thought
 * ogra doesnt see one that talks about merging
<ogra> i see one that talks about debian-cd and one that talks about the post processing
<ogra> and one about bziping
<NCommander> ogra: huh, maybe I'm loosing it
<ogra> anyway, leave it like that
 * NCommander is having one of those weeks
<NCommander> ogra: I'm filing MIRs for x-loader/x-loader-omap4 and uboot-omap
<NCommander> ogra: much sanier for the code if they're in main since apt-selection doesn't seem to work in universe, and seems non-trivial to fix
<ogra> it has to, how else would distros like edubuntu or xubuntu roll their images
<ogra> but i agree, MIR is definately better
<NCommander> ogra: its more a matter that when control passes into the boot/post-boot scripts, the necessary environment for apt-selection goes "poof" as far as I can tell
<NCommander> and its proving difficult to get that to work.
<NCommander> I'll keep poking at it, but we should have these in main anyway so only if we do a 10.04.1 do we need to care about actually retrieving these files from universe
<ogra> well, there has to be a way that edubuntu and xubuntu use for the alternates
<ogra> but dont bother now, MIRs are fine
<ogra> i'm still experimenting with jasper, it could be that we need to generate ext2 by default and convert after resizing to ext3
<ogra> bug 5583317 is really bad
<ubot2> ogra: Error: Bug #5583317 not found.
 * ogra pokes the bot
<ogra> bug 583317
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 583317 in genext2fs (Ubuntu) "genext2fs creates revision 0 filesystems instead of revision 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 156)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583317
<ogra> pfft
<ogra> though thats apparently something to be fixed in genext2fs
<NCommander> ogra: maybe we should use loop mounting
<ogra> for now i added an extra ext2fsck to livecd-rootfs but i'm not sure that will not make livefs.sh explode
<ogra> since it exits with 2
<ogra> lets keep that as last resort, i'm not a fan of loop mounting
<NCommander> ogra: I think you can pipe to true, to force a return of 0
<NCommander> or osme other stupid trick
<NCommander> or trap an exit code of two
<ogra> well, it needs testing anyway but i wont have the time to run a livefs build on my lappie the next tw days
<ogra> luckily nobody uses the ext3 code so i could just add it to the function for now, if it doent work we can always revert
<ogra> using ext2 might also have speed advantages
<ogra> in jasper
<ogra> the resizing takes between 6 and 7 mins
<ogra> NCommander, btw, not sure you saw it in your backlog http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/jasper/
<ogra> there is an image to test if you feel bored enough :)
<ogra> though there is a lot that doesnt work yet, the resizing does at least
 * ogra wonders why his NM applet tends to disappear from the panel
<NCommander> ogra: _\o/_
<NCommander> ogra: I stll have tons to screw around with the d-cd backend code, but we should probably do an initial merger soon
<NCommander> ogra: do we care about 10.04.1 for omap3 at all?
<NCommander> Now that I have maverick locally, I can choose not to care
<ogra> we do
<NCommander> ogra: so we want pre-installed images for 10.04.1?
<ogra> there are a bunch of bugs we need to milestone before the meeting
<hrw> morning
<ogra> no, but we want some kernel SRUs for 10.04.1 in omap3
<NCommander> ogra: ok, so I'll leave the boot scripts for lucid alone, and just merge those into the maverick tree
<ogra> like the USB NIC udeb misses a lot of drivers
<ogra> yeah
<NCommander> ogra: works for me, that makes my life simpiler. I'm going to add a work item on the MIRs for the bootloader
<ogra> we wont change images, but there are some SRU bits we want, we need to add them to the release meeting report tomorrow
<ogra> dont !
<ogra> it will rise the WI count !
<NCommander> ogra: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x-loader/+bug/592045
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592045 in x-loader-omap4 (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "[MIR] x-loader/x-loader-omap4/u-boot-omap3/u-boot-omap4 (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,New]
<NCommander> ogra: ok, no work item
<ogra> great, thanks
<ogra> we'll mention the bug in the report, that saves us the WI
<JamieBennett> /join #ubuntu-devel
<ogra> heh
<JameswStubbs> Hello
<JameswStubbs> Can someone please point me to some documentation for creating an initrd for an arm boot?
<JameswStubbs> What's the difference between iop4xx, orion5x, iop32x
<JameswStubbs> ?
<bullet9mm> hi all!!
<JameswStubbs> Hello
<asac> ogra_cmpc: will you guys make good step forward on the thumb2 porting this cycle?
<asac> (I assume not, but wanted to check if that is priority for your team)
<JameswStubbs> is armv5tej the same as armv6?
<hrw> no
<hrw> armv6 runs armv5te binaries but not reverse
<JameswStubbs> So a distrobution compiled for armv5te won't work with an armv6 kernel?
<hrw> will work
<JameswStubbs> Ah, good, thank you
<hrw> armv6 binaries do not work with armv5te hardware
<hrw> etc
<JameswStubbs> Thanks
<hrw> JameswStubbs: if you are rather x86 guy then remind i386<486<568<686 and then armv4 < armv4t < armv5te(j) < armv6 < armv7a
<JameswStubbs> So arm like x86 has backwards compatibilty with older archs
<hrw> yes
<hrw> but in arm world it is more clean
<hrw> in x86 i586 != i586 if cpu are from diferent vendors
<hrw> amd k5 has 3dnow which intel pentium-mmx do not have. but both are i586
<JameswStubbs> Do you prefer arm to x86?
<hrw> or intel pentium pro (first i686) contra Core i7 (latest i686). first has only mmx, second has lot of addons...
<hrw> JameswStubbs: for my gadgets I prefer arm. for small low power I prefer arm. for my desktop I prefer x86-64
<JameswStubbs> This is my first experience with arm on embedded, atm it seems to be far more difficult to get a busybox than x86
<hrw> my laptops are x86 and x86-64. but arm powered one would be nice
<hrw> JameswStubbs: what hw?
<JameswStubbs> iPhone 3g
<JameswStubbs> armv6
<hrw> s3c6410 iirc
<JameswStubbs> Yes produced by samsung
<JameswStubbs> Has imgtech power vr althought gpu drivers are not yet reverse engineered
<hrw> powervr...
<JameswStubbs> PowerVR (MBX Lite)
<JameswStubbs> hrw using rootstock now with iPhone's kernel, should be able to emulate using qemu
<hrw> qemu requires qemu kernel
<JameswStubbs> Can you not use a different arm kernel?
<hrw> arm kernels are bound to machine or set of machines
<hrw> there is no such thing as 'one kernel image works on any arm device'
<JameswStubbs> The iphone kernel works on the iphone :/
<JameswStubbs> Android is already booting
<JameswStubbs> The kernel is made just for the iPhone
<sivang> hi all
<JameswStubbs> Hello
<sivang> so there's an official arm port? canonical supported?
 * sivang is curious who does the arm port for Marvell
<hrw> sivang: depends which marvell cpu
<hrw> sivang: there is official ARM port but armv7a only (cortex-a8/a9 core)
<sivang> hrw: coretx-a8 is TI's no?
<sivang> hrw: or are marvell also producing it?
<hrw> sivang: nope
<sivang> hrw: N900 uses TI's right?
<hrw> sivang: Cortex-A8/A9/A5 and M0/M3/M4 are names from ARM Ltd.
<hrw> sivang: yes, it has TI OMAP3530
<sivang> hrw: so it's their specs
<sivang> okay
<sivang> thanks
<sivang> hrw: and the port is officiall supported by Canonical due to OEM's demand?
<hrw> sivang: ARM creates core, vendors buy license and make a silicon
<hrw> so Cortex A8/A9 you can get from TI, Freescale, Marvell, ST-Ericsson, NVidia and few others
<hrw> sivang: I was not here when port was created so cant comment
<sivang> hrw: okay, cool, thanks.
<armin76> sivang: considering they've done it without using public hw, i'd say yes
<armin76> nevertheless ask ogra, lool and asac
<sivang> armin76: what do you mean using public hw?
<armin76> hrw: qualcomm, how could you forget so important one? :P
<armin76> sivang: one you can buy
<armin76> sivang: as in smartbooks, nettops, you know...
<armin76> stuff you can buy, not development stuff
 * sivang wonders if ogra_cmpc remebers him 
<sivang> or asac for that matter
<sivang> :)
<armin76> i can also tell you that here there are a lot of ppl from vendors, so that reinforces my thought :)
<sivang> i see
<asac> sivang: lucid has a official marvel dove port
<lag> Has anyone seen this error before? omapdss DISPC error: SYNC_LOST_DIGIT
<lag> It renders my Panda unusable
<sivang> asac: nice, I see.
<asac> lag: we are waiting for the pandas ;) ... so cant tell!
<hrw> asac: ogra has panda
<asac> ogra also has eucalyptus ;)
 * lag shouts "OGRA"
<lag> ogra_cmpc: Can you give me a shout when you return please?
<asac> ogra_cmpc: what triggeres the flash-kernel thing?
<asac> is that in postinst of linux-image?
<asac> or a trigger?
<GrueMaster> asac: In answer to your question re:flash-kernel, I believe it is the postinst script that triggers it.  I know it runs whenever I install a test kernel.
<asac> yeah i know its always run. just wanted confirm its not using a trigger
<asac> thanks
<GrueMaster> asac: actually, it might be a triggered event.  I looked at /etc/kernel-img.conf and it lists postinst_hook=flash-kernel.  I also don't remember flash-kernel requiring any parameters, so this could be it.
<asac> i dont think its triggered because it didnt get triggered when installing a custom kernel .deb
<asac> from rcn
<GrueMaster> Hmmm.  The custom test kernel packages I always get from clooney or ericm always initiated flash-kernel somehow.  I admit I don't know enough about the deb system to fully understand all the mechanisms used.
<asac> right. i think they use the "official debian" packaging
<asac> while rcn's lucid kernels do something else (supposed to be used without initram i guess)
<GrueMaster> ah, fun.
<armin76> asac: i am getting a panda too, right? :D
#ubuntu-arm 2010-06-11
<lool> markos_: Heya, do you know how large your archive is?  Would it be ok if I'd mirror it?
<markos_> lool: sure go ahead
<lool> markos_: Do you have an estimate of its size?
<markos_> ~3.8GB
<lool> markos_: thanks
<markos_> np, did you try any one of the images?
<lool> markos_: No, not yet
<lool> markos_: I will probably only try it out next week, but wanted to start mirroring now because it will take some time, I'm behind a slow DSL
<markos_> take your time I won't touch the archive yet :)
<markos_> lool: I also have a question, is there a package dependency analysis tool or sth that would sort the packages dependency-wise? I.e. list firs the packages that have no dependencies, etc. So that it can be fed to rebuildd
<lool> markos_: oh no sources in your repo?
<markos_> basically I have the compile farm here (8x efikamxs :) and I'm starting the setup
<lool> markos_: You mean scheduled builds in the proper order?
<markos_> lool: I made the mistake of keeping them separately, I want to rebuild a single repo incl sources
<lool> markos_: In Debian this is wamnna-build
<markos_> lool: yes
<lool> Argh I mean wanna-build
<markos_> right
<lool> markos_: The other tool is Launchpad's soyuz
<lool> but it's very hard to run independently of Launchpad which is non-trivial to setup
<lool> markos_: We have plans to allow people to run their own archive using code from Lanuchpad, but it's not ready yet; your best bet is probably wanna-build
<markos_> ok
<Lutin> maybe rebuildd would do the job (shceduling builds) ?
<markos_> Lutin: afaik, rebuildd does not build in the right order it just processes jobs
<Lutin> ah, ok
<lool> markos_: Is the A2F899D1 GPG key used for the archive somewhere?
<lool> Couldn't find it on keys.gnupg.net or on google
<markos_> no i admit i didn't bother with setting up gpg keys for the archive
<markos_> lool: i'll set up a proper archive this time for the compile farm, with proper sources, etc
<JameswStubbs> Hello, Has anyone had any trouble with rootstock when extracting dejavu fonts?
<cooloney> sebjan: thanks man, got your email
<JameswStubbs> ogra: Is there an issue with rootstock and unpacking the dejavu font?
<JameswStubbs> :|
<sebjan> cooloney: any feedback is appreciated :)
<cooloney> sebjan: going to clone it and maybe upload to PPA for testing
<cooloney> cooloney: just a quick review, looks very good to me, thanks
<cooloney> sebjan: is this kernel for both sdp and panda?
<sebjan> cooloney: not yet, only for sdp for now. I will look at adding panda support to it now.
<cooloney> sebjan: great, and you can take a look at this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=roc/ubuntu-lucid.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ti-omap4-panda
<cooloney> sebjan: that is the kernel you tested yesterday
<sebjan> cooloney: ok, great, thanks :). will look at this for sure!
<JameswStubbs> On the phone to O2 to get a new phone on insurance
<JameswStubbs> Sorry wrong IRCX
<JameswStubbs> Can anyone here give me some advice on rootstock?
<cooloney> sebjan: i saw you added ti+release0 to the package name,
<cooloney> sebjan: we need to remove that before merge it into our maverick tree
<sebjan> cooloney: yes, it is to not mess with your tree.
<cooloney> sebjan: ok, no problem. I will provide a patch on top of that
<sebjan> cooloney: yes, this is fine. For next such updates, I can isolate the change in a single commit, so you can drop it instead or repatching on top.
<cooloney> sebjan: excellent. man
<lool> markos_: Sounds good
<cooloney> lag and ogra_cmpc: could you guys please test the kernel built from sebjan's source code
<cooloney> http://people.canonical.com/~roc/kernel/omap4-2.6.34/
<cooloney> sebjan: i think we need to sync the debian.master and debian directory with our Maverick kernel
<sebjan> cooloney: ho yes maybe, I did not change these so they are still the Lucid ones.
<cooloney> sebjan: yeah, i built the package and is uploading source package to our PPA
<lag> cooloney: Which serial port should it use?
<lag> sebjan: --^
<sebjan> lag: ttyO2, as for the last 2.6.33 builds
<lag> It doesn't boot
<lag> I'm using your version of u-boot too
<lag> sebjan: Do you have any other ideas?
<sebjan> lag: on which HW are you testing?
<lag> Panda
<sebjan> lag: this build does not have support for panda yet... this is why...
<lag> Oh, cooloney asked me to test it?
<lag> And I only have a Panda
<asac> ogra_cmpc: moin ... how can i tell flash_kernel to not flash if a kernel update comes in? i have moved to a rcn kernel and dont want that to be wiped
<lag> Odd. Okay, thanks for clearing that up sebjan
<asac> ogra_cmpc: ok. ill remove the postcmd hook for now
<asac> in the kernel-img.conf
<asac> not sure if that works, but feels like it could ;)
<sebjan> ogra: I am trying to upgrade a Maverick minimal FS to a ubuntu-netbook, and it seems to depend on non-available packages. Do you know if it is possible to build a Maverick UNE right now? Are there some tricks with packages?
<ogra> sebjan, that was broken today by the desktopteam, i wont be able to fix it before monday, sorry
<ogra> they somewhat ignored arm in their change
<sebjan> ogra: I shall have tried that yesterday! :)
<ogra> heh, yeah
<ogra> the changed package was uploaded a few hours ago, even this morning would have worked
<ogra> i guess it tries to pull in unity atm
<ogra> which wouldnt even work without SGX drivers
<sebjan> ogra: actually it looks for gnome-session, nautilus, smbclient, nautilus-share
<sebjan> ogra: which in turn have dependencies on non-available packages...
<ogra> oh, these might just be in a rebuild, i think glib was also uploaded today
<ogra> thats why we freeze before milestones, during developme such stuff happens often
<ogra> libs are getting uploaded with ABI bump and you have to rebuild the depenting word
<ogra> *world
<sebjan> ok, I'll try again on monday then. Thanks!
 * mozzwald is away: I'm busy
 * armin76 looks at lool 
#ubuntu-arm 2010-06-12
<jo-erlend> I'm entirely new to the ARM platform, and I got my IGEPv2 yesterday. Now, I want to get Ubuntu up and running. As I understand it, there should be packages ready and available? I found two armel images on the download site. Which one should I use? IGEPv2 is based on Cortex-A8.
<jo-erlend> I'm using rootstock to generate a new image for my IGEPv2. I'll put it on a microsdhc card and boot from it. Rootstock gives me a .tgz-file. What do I do with it?
<lool> jo-erlend: it's a tarball with the contents of a root filesystem
<lool> jo-erlend: so then it depends where you want your rootfs on your device
<jo-erlend> on a microSDHC card.
<cwillu> that's the device, yes
<jo-erlend> in other words, I need to manually create partitions, setup file systems, install grub on the mbr, etc and then simply copy the files over to the respective filesystems?
<ogra> if you replace grub with the actual arm bootloader your device needs that sentence is true
<ogra> (and you only uncompress the tarball on the root partition, no need to copy stuff around)
<lool> jo-erlend: It depends what your board expects
<lool> jo-erlend: perhaps it has a builtin bootloader in Flash or something
<fabrice_sp> Hi, I'm looking at bug 586760 for sponsoring, and I'm wondering if anyone with a working qrmel qemu image can try to build the package from Debian?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586760 in atlas (Ubuntu) "Please merge atlas 3.8.3-22 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586760
<fabrice_sp> the FTBFS in armel is the only change left
<lool> fabrice_sp: This might be hardware specific
<lool> Or specifric to the armel buildds rather, for instance a bunch run a very old kernel version
<fabrice_sp> lool, so you think I can sync the package and check if it blocks the buildds?
#ubuntu-arm 2010-06-13
<Guest74477> Hello, I'm using rootstock and am using --matchbox-desktop for a seed but I don't get a bootable desktop in qemu.
<Guest74477> Is there other seeds I need to use?
<Guest74477> x.org possibly?
<Guest74477> ^?
<Guest74477> ogra, ?
<cwillu> Guest74477, matchbox-desktop isn't a full desktop environment
<Guest74477> I downloaded the matchbox-panel, matchbox-window-manager , libmatchbox
<Guest74477> matchbox-common
<Guest74477> Its for an embedded device
<cwillu> yes, but some assembly is required with that package
<Guest74477> Do I need to build from source?
<cwillu> no, you need to play with it in an otherwise already working machine (virtual or otherwise), and learn how the pieces fit together
<Guest74477> Im running it in qemu so I can
<Guest74477> The device is buttonless so Im having to design etc in a vm
<cwillu> okay, but don't bite off more than you can chew
<cwillu> your first step should be to get a completely standard install of some common distro working
<Guest74477> use ubuntu-desktop as the seed?
<Guest74477> It would be too heavy for the device (iPhone 3f
<Guest74477> g)
<cwillu> once you know that you've got boot loaders, kernels, drivers, and so forth handled, then you can start more adventurous things
<Guest74477> We have OpeniBoot idroid kernel and almost all the drivers working on the kernel
<cwillu> 'we' means you've actually had everything working yourself?
<cwillu> if not, then that's your first step
<cwillu> duplicating what's already been done
<Guest74477> I've had Android up and running, someone else has had debian running but isnt releasing inscrtuctions
<Guest74477> I have the boot loader and kernel and have them both running
<cwillu> in the vm, how far have you gotten?
<Guest74477> The idroid kernel passes off to android kernel where as the person who installed debian used only the idroi kernel
<Guest74477> I've gotten it to boot to cli
<Guest74477> Logged in and used apt-get etc.
<cwillu> did you set anything up to start x?
<Guest74477> Adde other port repo's to sources.list
<Guest74477> I got x installed and started x it just loaded a black screen
<cwillu> (typically you wouldn't use gdm on an embedded device, which is why matchbox-desktop doesn't depend on it)
<Guest74477> There wasn't an xinitrc
<Guest74477> There wasnt a gdm
<Guest74477> It was a text base login
<cwillu> yes, that's what I just told you :p
<Guest74477> But that can be disabled
<Guest74477> Or should I remove it and keep it single user?
<cwillu> not sure how that's relevant :)
<cwillu> your problems with x aren't related to what users you have
<Guest74477> <cwillu> (typically you wouldn't use gdm on an embedded device, which is why matchbox-desktop doesn't depend on it)
<Guest74477> Should I remove gdm :p
<Guest74477> ?
<cwillu> is it installed?
<Guest74477> No, it's just text based, I thought gdm was graphical
<cwillu> okay, lets try a different approach to educating you :)
<cwillu> what os are you running on your desktop?
<cwillu> linux of some variety?
<cwillu> spend some time learning how it's actually put together, which pieces are responsible for which tasks
<Guest74477> I've been using linux on my desktop for a few years and have built by own x86 distro's I know a fair bit about building a distro it's just Im new to arm
<cwillu> okay;  none of your issues are really arm related at the moment
<Guest74477> I appreciate the help but that was a bit patronising
<cwillu> i.e., if you can get x up at all, and so on
<cwillu> you're aware that gdm is typically responsible for starting X on a desktop?
<Guest74477> Gnome display manager?
<cwillu> yes
<cwillu> it's the part that actually runs X on a desktop
<Guest74477> It isn't installed
<Guest74477> Niether is gnome
<cwillu> yes, so what do you have to actually start x?
<Guest74477> x.org and the startx comman
<Guest74477> d
<cwillu> matchbox isn't a session, it's a bunch of pieces you use to make the exact pieces you need
<cwillu> iirc, there's an /etc/matchbox-session (or something like that, it might actually be in /usr/bin) which is a simple script which you need to edit
<Guest74477> Right, wouldnt it be best to use a lightweight window manager/ desktop like openbox to start a session?
<Guest74477> Then add matchbox components to xinit after they've been configured?
<cwillu> sorry if I sound patronizing, it's just tricky figuring out what a given person knows vs considers obvious vs knows nothing about
<Guest74477> It's ok, thsnk
<cwillu> Do you have anything in /etc/init or /etc/init.d (the first is preferred) to start x?
<Guest74477> thank you for continuing to help after I said that most wouldn't :)
<Guest74477> I've had to delete the img I made with rootstock due to an ext2 error, I didnt have the applications in the vm to fix it
<Guest74477> I'll get it set up and add all the programs again. (Making a backup with time)
<cwillu> most of the scripts you'll need to work with would be identical between x86 and arm
<cwillu> what you might want to do is make a normal x86 server install in a vm, and build it up inside the vm
<cwillu> once you know what pieces you need, it'll be easier to poke rootstock in the right way
<cwillu> you'll need something to start X, http://pastebin.com/qSaxR3xh is a copy of what I use (just dump it in /etc/init)
<Guest74477> I've done that before with x86, I started with ubuntu minimal, got a booting system installed blackbox and I was away. I can imagine it's same process with this now, but arm and embedded is still new waters, I'll let you know how iBuntu goes
<cwillu> arm doesn't affect any of this though
<Guest74477> ok
<cwillu> all the same packages are available
<cwillu> there might be an occasional bug that's in x86 that isn't in arm, or vice verse, but in general it works exactly the same
<Guest74477> What does the -- vt7 -nr variables do for startx?
<cwillu> man startx :)
<cwillu> -- is the divider between parameters for the session vs parameters for the x server
<cwillu> vt7 tells it to start on vt7
<Guest74477> virtual terminal ie ctrl alt f7?
<cwillu> -nr tells it not to blank the screen when x starts, so that the splash screen stays running;  that probably won't work for you though, as I had to patch the omapfb driver and I don't think that change has made it into ubuntu yet
<cwillu> yes, exactly
<cwillu> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ is the next place you want to look
<cwillu> startx will fire off those scripts in the actual x instance
<Guest74477> That sounds like what I was doing wrong, Is the the command you send me to be saved as initrd?
<cwillu> note that that includes starting a default window manager, whatever "x-window-manager" happens to link to
<cwillu> :)
<cwillu> no
<Guest74477> initrd is the ramdisk *facepalm*
<Guest74477> xinitrc?
<cwillu> /etc/init/ is where upstart scripts go
<Guest74477> ok
<cwillu> I generally call it /etc/init/xorg.conf
<cwillu> Guest74477, I'm tarring up a copy of my modules.d (customization to rootstock), which contains a bunch of things split out into systems
<cwillu> you won't be able to use it directly really, but it'll give you starting points for configuration, and clues as to where that configuration might happen
<cwillu> Guest74477, http://cwillu.com/files/modules.tgz
<Guest74477> Thanks, I'll resd through them, which window manager and desktop do you use/
<cwillu> er, hang on a sec
<cwillu> not sure I did what I tjhought I did
<cwillu> no desktop, just a bare firefox session with a full-screen-on-startup extension, and a simple window manager (not strictly necessary, but convenient)
<Guest74477> You use Web apps?
<cwillu> ya, I've been doing the ipad thing since before there was an ipad :p
<Guest74477> Heh, all you needed to do was to build a device
<cwillu> mainly, I find it a very convenient to quickly make ui's, with the added bonus that the application is network-aware for free
<cwillu> I actually do industrial datacapture and similar
<Guest74477> And easily portable, compatibilty with any os with a browser
<cwillu> more or less
<cwillu> really only care about firefox, but yes
<cwillu> Guest74477, okay, download that link now
<Guest74477> I'm just untarring now
<cwillu> did you download it before?
<Guest74477> Yes
<cwillu> if so, you got a few megabytes of random firefox profile that you won't need :p
<Guest74477> Same url for the new file?
<cwillu> yes
<cwillu> frontend is the ony you're probably most interested in
<cwillu> although packages has the omap3 driver with -nr support
<Guest74477> What about backend?
<cwillu> that fires up the webserver;  not much to it though
<cwillu> the actual server code is elsewhere
<cwillu> (gets pulled in from git in a customized rootstock when it builds the image)
<Guest74477> Ok, I just noticed it was /etc/init
<cwillu> yep
<cwillu> basically what you have there is the plumbing to get things running, without any of the actual guts
<cwillu> i.e., the files in frontend/ are basically everything you'd need to change to get a program running under x
<cwillu> in my case firefox, but it could be anything
<cwillu> I use a separate init script for firefox itself so that it'll reopen if it dies or is closed, etc
<cwillu> you could do it from in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ as well, but that just feels ugly to me
<Guest74477> So where does xinitrc fit into this or is that for individual user sessions?
<cwillu> I don't use an xinitrc
<cwillu> what I gave you is an overlay
<Guest74477> ok
<cwillu> if you look at the contents of /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ on an actual system, you'll see how all the usual hooks are implemented
<Guest74477> Ill check on my own
<cwillu> i.e., you should be able to look at your own desktop's /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<cwillu> yep
<cwillu> grep and find are your friends :)
<Guest74477> Dont forget locate updatedb and whereis
<Guest74477> And whatis
<cwillu> for this task, grep and find are more important :p
<cwillu> they're how you find out what you should be locating :)
<Guest74477> I use grep anyway
<Guest74477> :p
<cwillu> also apropos and man
<Guest74477> apropos?
<cwillu> a better whatis
<cwillu> it's a index for man pages
<cwillu> so you can say apropos session, and look through the results to see what might be related to sessions
<Guest74477> rootstock is unpacking now
<cwillu> oh, a good speedup for rootstock:  set up apt-cacher, and use it for rootstock
<Guest74477> Do it doesn't need to download?
<Guest74477> so*
<cwillu> it holds a cache of the downloads that happen through it, so that the next time you don't need to
<cwillu> yep
<Guest74477> Ill make a back up of the basic image for now :) If it works I'll probably use it then for distributing
<Guest74477> I think adding touchscreen and wifi are going to be the worst things, but there's people I can ask
<cwillu> pro-tip
<cwillu> don't make an image that you distribute
<cwillu> make a script to generate the image
<cwillu> you'll save yourself alot of frustration
<cwillu> any quick hack you make to an image should be folded into your script, and tested there
<cwillu> otherwise you'll forget you made a change, or forget how you did it, etc
<cwillu> wifi will be easy if the device is supported at all
<cwillu> touchscreen probably as well
<cwillu> just a matter of including the right drivers
<Guest74477> There's kernel drivers and they work in Android
<cwillu> so where's the problem? :p
<Guest74477> I have the kernel and firmware files for both, but they arn't distrobutable, but there's scripts to get them
<Guest74477> So the user will have to add them to the image anyway
<cwillu> all the more reason to make a magic script that just builds the whole image :)
<Guest74477> I've just been reading your blog, what's the pypy jit actually do :) , Is it just in time?
<cwillu> that's what jit stands for
<cwillu> pypy is actually a jit-generator + a python interpreter written in python (actually a subset of python)
<cwillu> the jit-generator takes the python interpreter, and optimizes the hell out of it, such that they're actually faster than normal python in a few cases now
 * cwillu considers updating his blog
<Guest74477> In rootstock does update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for rlogin. meen that there's no arm port of rlogin?
<cwillu> why in the name of schneier would you want rlogin!?
<cwillu> and no, it just means you don't have an rlogin in your package list, which is a good thing
<Guest74477> Im installing openssh with rootstock
<cwillu> okay, I wouldn't worry about the error
<cwillu> just checked, I get the same message;  it's not actually an error
<Guest74477> lilstevie, ?
<lilstevie> yes?
<Guest74477> Its James
<lilstevie> ah
<Guest74477> Got it to boot yet?
<lilstevie> im only around for a split second
<Guest74477> ok
<Guest74477> cwillu gave some good advice on booting to x
#ubuntu-arm 2011-06-06
<dcordes> MrCurious: serial port ?
<MrCurious> yes
<MrCurious> a bluetooth serial port
<MrCurious> http://www.satistronics.com/serial-port-bluetooth-module-masterslave-hc05_p2863.html
<MrCurious> works fine with Mac
<MrCurious> they are very nice modules for connecting serial devices wirelessly
<MrCurious> like AVR's, MSP's
<dcordes> do you think that's a problem specific to ubuntu arm on the device ?
<MrCurious> well, i imagine first step would be checking the os for the os prescribed method of associating
<MrCurious> then drop to the device to see if its wired wrong.
<MrCurious> wouldn't you agree?
<dcordes> MrCurious: I fear I am not following
<MrCurious> i am saying wouldnt you look to how something is done in the os before declaring  the motherboard at fault?
<MrCurious> in otherwords, until i learn how ubuntu would associate with a bluetooth serial device, there is no sense pointing fault at the hardware
<MrCurious> if the answer is ubuntu has no concept of bluetooth then i can move on
<MrCurious> dcordes: never mind, i think there is a language translation issue at play here, and i dont wish to frustrate you
<dcordes> MrCurious: oh sorry, I didn't mean to say it is a hardware problem. let me restate: did you try that serial connection in a different environment ?
<dcordes> MrCurious: or: did you ever have a working bluetooth connection on your pandora board in ubuntu ?
<dcordes> (maybe something more trivial like blueooth hid device
<MrCurious> the module has been tested working with mac osx
<MrCurious> discoverable, pairable, and serial communications tested working
<MrCurious> yes, so the only unknowns are ubuntu on pandaboard
<MrCurious> all else tested previously working
<MrCurious> apologies for not stating that or stating it clearer :) i am juggling too many things
 * persia points at irclogs.ubuntu.com for logs of this channel
<dcordes> persia: ok thanks
<dcordes> persia: maybe orga can put a reference in the topic
<persia> dcordes, I don't know where the bug needs to be filed, but my recommendation would be to dig through the library docs, and find out what is supposed to check the environment variable: make sure that is loaded.
<dcordes> MrCurious: unfortunately I am not very familiar with bluetooth at all, just trying to check if you have a working test environemnt and are narrowing down the error
* persia changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARM Discussion & Development | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | Get Natty while it's hot ! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ | Logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<MrCurious> thats fine. i was just asking to see if anyone knew how to get the bluetooth associate with device dialog up
<persia> MrCurious, I'm certain that ubuntu-11.04-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap4.img.gz isn't corrupt, as I used it to install a panda :)
 * MrCurious nudges someone to remove the 11.04 omap4 image, its broked
<MrCurious> i tried it on multiple sd's
<MrCurious> multiple machines to burn it, multiple procedures
<persia> Did you check the checksums of your download?
<persia> It really worked for me.
<MrCurious> doesnt TCP guarantee error free transmission
<dcordes> persia: nice
<persia> Theoretically.  In practice, not so much.
<dcordes> persia: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/main-snapshot/qapplication.html#setGraphicsSystem found this
<MrCurious> i could try it again.
<MrCurious> but it seems many are having issues
<persia> dcordes, That looks like a good place to start.
<MrCurious> from the mail lists
<persia> As you like.  It worked for me.
<dcordes> persia: worst case I could grep the unity-2d-* code for setGraphicsSystem and default to native
<persia> dcordes, I very strongly disbelieve that the unity-2d-* code has anything to do with that: it's very likely to be something with Qt
<persia> I may be wrong though :)
<dcordes> persia: the thing that makes be believe they should take the QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM env var is that they do read the -graphicssystem switch
<MrCurious> persia: while i am re-downloading it, do you by chance have any experience with bluetooth devices in ubuntu :)
<persia> Do you think that is being done by unoty-2d, or automatically because unity-2d instantiates qapplication?
<dcordes> e.g. "unity-2d-launcher -graphicssystem=native" will give me native graphicssystem while "QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=native unity-2d-laucnerh" will not
<persia> MrCurious, Far too much, sadly.  I have no idea if the bluetooth device the panda claims to have works (I think there's no antenna, and I haven't played with it).
<MrCurious> it has a onboard ceramic
<MrCurious> i can turn on bluetooth
<MrCurious> but i dont know where to go to get the list of bluetooth devices to pair with
<persia> Use any of the bluetooth management tools.  What's your environment?
<persia> If it's the netbook environment you're currently downloading, you'll get a bluetooth indicator when bluetooth is available, and can launch the discovery widgets from there.
<dcordes> persia: I don't know. I will download the code
<persia> dcordes, Makes sense.  Someone might have overridden the default to force 2D, although that seems unfortunate to me.
<persia> dcordes, But if you don't find it, don't be discouraged: it may be something about how qapplication is instantiated, etc.
<dcordes> persia: not sure what qapplication is
<dcordes> persia: I will just stupidly grep for the setGraphicsSystem
<persia> QApplication: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/main-snapshot/qapplication.html : the parent class for most Qt applications.
<persia> (you may already have this page open)
<dcordes> ah right :)
<dcordes> persia: why do you think it's unfortunate ?
<dcordes> persia: at least they had a reason for it :
<dcordes>     /* Forcing graphics system to 'raster' instead of the default 'native'
<dcordes>        which on X11 is 'XRender'.
<dcordes>        'XRender' defaults to using a TrueColor visual. We do _not_ mimick that
<dcordes>        behaviour with 'raster' by calling QApplication::setColorSpec because
<dcordes>        of a bug where black rectangular artifacts were appearing randomly:
<persia> That would be unfortunate because of a choice to work around a bug rather than fixing it.
<dcordes> oh that makes sense
<persia> The more so because it causes other problems (like the one you are experiencing)
<dcordes> well it seems they fixed that bug already because running with the native works just fine on my device
<persia> We have no idea.  There's no documentation of the bug, nor the environment in which it was produced.
<dcordes> maybe I should let them know via https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/734143
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 734143 in unity-2d "Black rectangular artifacts appearing when opening a few launcher contextual menus" [High,Fix released]
<dcordes> the url is from above comment
<persia> Oh, there was a URL!  Excellent.  That's doing it right.
<dcordes> status: In Progress → Fix Committed
<persia> I'd recommend getting someone to try it on a macbook pro 7.1 with -gtgraphicssystem=native
<persia> Maybe it's something unique to that hardware, or something in that render path, etc.
<dcordes> I wonder if by fix fboucault means the default raster
<persia> The "fix" is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fboucault/unity-2d/dont_set_colorspec/revision/447
<dcordes> ok
<persia> The missing part is the investigation of the render path on the hardware showing the bug to find the underlying bug.
<dcordes> so what about s/raster/native/ ?
<persia> So, unity-2d is "fixed" with the workaround.
<persia> *but* the underlying bug still remains, and needs investigation.
<persia> If that is fixed, the workaround may be removed from unity-2d
<persia> Which then solves your issue.
<persia> I strongly suspect that use of "native" on the hardware reported in 734143 will continue to show the issue.
<dcordes> ok
<persia> So it's not safe to just randomly assign it to "native", unless you want to carry a fork for some time.
<persia> Depends on your goal, really.  If you want Ubuntu 11.10 to just work on your device, you'll want to fix the issue with the MacBook Pro.
<persia> If you want Ubuntu 11.04 to work on your device *now*, you'll fork the code.
<persia> (yes, fixing a MacBook Pro to help make an ARM handheld work better seems counter-intuitive, but it's all in the spirit of collaboration :) )
<dcordes> persia: my suggestion: switch back to native and work around on the macbook pro. according to bill filler, unity-2d is supposed to provide support for devices with no hardware accelerated graphics, especially ARM devices
<persia> Why not just fix the macbook pro issue?
<persia> Then nobody needs any workarounds.
<dcordes> that would be best
<persia> I'd probably start by finding someone with the hardware, and having them test (we know kaleo has such an environment: others may).
<dcordes> a) I don't have a macbook b) I have the impression that I have the smaller lobby, with only one person reporting raster problems.
<dcordes> my two issues with that
<dcordes> which forbid moving the process on
<persia> Try to make a simpler test-case, which can then be given to the X team, who may be able to sort the rendering path issue.
<persia> a) doesn't matter: there are lots of other people with the hardware.  Just find one.
<persia> b) Who cares if it's just you reporting an issue: 734143 was also just one person.
<dcordes> if I prepare such a well working natty image for easy install t housands will download it in short time
<dcordes> and use it on that device
<persia> That's not interesting in terms of bugfixing (although interesting in other ways).
<persia> What's interesting in terms of bugfixing is the investigation of the issue.
<persia> So, you'll want to find someone with the hardware (I gave you one name: randomly asking in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-testers will probably get you some more)
<persia> Then you'll want to work with them to find out precisely when the black rectangles occur
<persia> Then you'll want to prepare a minimal program that generates the black rectangles
<persia> Then you'll want to submit that to the rendering folk (as a new bug), who will likely sort it.
<dcordes> ok
<dcordes> maybe the potential testers can even help a bit with that
<persia> If Kaleo has time to help, he'll probably be glad to help make the minimal program (he's the reporter of 734143)
<dcordes> I am not a good programmer :)
<persia> Yet :)
<MrCurious> any idea which device would be the bluetooth radio?
<persia> But seriously, 99% of this is just a matter of tracking down who can reproduce, and who understands the rendering path, and getting them to discuss/test the issue.
<persia> MrCurious, When you say "which device", what do you mean? (as I doubt answering with the chip model will help you)
<MrCurious> trying to get a lead on the bluetooth modem. working with hcitool now
<MrCurious> trying to give myself a bluetooth clue
<MrCurious> its not going as fast as i would like :(
<persia> hcitool is *very* low level.
<persia> (and incredibly hard to use, in my experience)
<persia> What's your high-level goal?
<MrCurious> got a better tool that i can explore
<MrCurious> want to see devices that i can pair with (for the purpose of a serial port)
<MrCurious> i have tested bluetooth serial port modules
<MrCurious> work with mac
<MrCurious> wanting to get them working with linux now
<dcordes> persia: I see. So the problem is basically that the workaround situation satisfies most and potential problems are not being noticed
<persia> dcordes, That's my opinion, yes.
<persia> dcordes, And further that you've exposed one of the problems, so they aren't just "potential"
<persia> MrCurious, So, if you boot to the desktop, do you have a bluetooth icon on the indicator?
<dcordes> persia: Ok then, thanks a lot
<MrCurious> yes
<MrCurious> currently it shows as turned on
<MrCurious> i know teh mac address of the serial port bluetooth device 20:11:02:17:10:97
<persia> OK.  Now, choose "Set up new device..."
<MrCurious> where do i find set up new device?
<persia> Should be in the indicator menu
<dcordes> persia: hope I can catch kaleo around tomorrow. need to take a nap now. good night !
<MrCurious> it has turn off, and preferences
<MrCurious> preferences has a recieve files button
<MrCurious> and a big turn on button
<persia> Press the "Turn on" button
<MrCurious> i did
<MrCurious> the bluetooth  drop down remains un changed
<persia> Hrm.  For me, the indicator menu has "Set up new device..." and the preferences window has a "Set up new device..." button.
<persia> You're running Ubuntu 11.04?
<MrCurious> 10.10 upgraded to 11.04
<persia> That shouldn't make a difference.
<MrCurious> thinking its time to do the re-download, re-install thing
<persia> That's typically pointless, unless you want to change filesystems for some reason.
<persia> If it's not pointless, that's a bug.
<persia> So, you're looking for something that looks like http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-bluetooth/stable/figures/bluetooth-properties.png.en
<persia> Is this very different from the bluetooth preferences dialog you see?
<persia> (ignore the language differences)
<MrCurious> persia: this command similar to what you used? zcat ubuntu-11.04-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap4.img.gz | dd of=/dev/sda bs=16M
<persia> I verified the checksums, ran gunzip, and then (separately) ran `dd if=... of=/dev/sdg bs=4M`
<persia> Shouldn't matter that much though.
<persia> Did you make sure that /dev/sda is not mounted?
<MrCurious> did NOW :D
<MrCurious> could swear it wasnt mounted when i started
<persia> The automounter is kinda aggressive :)
<MrCurious> doing it on a chumby
<MrCurious> because its stable-ish
<MrCurious> and has a not-used sd slot
<MrCurious> although since i switched to a USB SSD for rootfs, the panda has been rock solid
<MrCurious> something about SD cards i just dont trust
<persia> Unfortunately the panda cannot function without one
<persia> (although one doesn't really need it post-boot, if one configures everything just so)
<MrCurious> that i did, but then i turned the SD card into SWAP
<MrCurious> seemed tolerable once there was no FS on it compeeting for bandwidth
<persia> That will give it a nice short lifetime )
<MrCurious> persia: this 16g 20mb/s card has offended me by constantly corrupting with the 11.04 image
<MrCurious> persia: i might point out to you that the ubuntu image's have swap on the ssd enabled by default
<MrCurious> so seems short lives are not a concern in these parts ;)
<MrCurious> see the file in the root directory
<MrCurious> SWAP.swap
<MrCurious> and check your free, its turned on
<persia> Oh, I know.  First thing I turn off.  The issue is that some folk want to be able to run with 256MB, which simply cannot work without swap: the swapfile was turned on to avoid OOM issues on first-boot.
<MrCurious> ahhh
<MrCurious> so in future, it will self-disable after resize?
<persia> Not soon, no.
<persia> It doesn't turn on until after resize.
<MrCurious> thats what i mean
<MrCurious> i think it stayed on well into first boot
<MrCurious> possibly second boot
<persia> And it's likely to remain until the vast majority of available devices work well without swap.
<persia> It stays on forever unless manually disabled or removed.
<MrCurious> i dont feel so bad about swapping to sd now :D
<MrCurious> but i think i will move over to swapping to spinning disk soon
<persia> That should get you expanded SD life.
<persia> Although if you really want speed, you want to swap to battery-backed RAM or similar.
<persia> (which is designed for the sort of random-access treatment swapping needs)
<MrCurious> does battery backed ram exist?
<persia> Yes.
<persia> I haven't seen any in the shops in a couple years, but it used to be common with PATA and PCI interfaces.
<MrCurious> pata...
<persia> I suspect someone has put together some SATA or USB devices like this, although they may only be available by special order.
<persia> Ah, The Acord ANS-9010 apparently goes up to 64GB.  You can't use this for real memory, but it makes for decent swap, if you have that sort of performance requirement (gamers, heavily-loaded servers, etc.)
<MrCurious> for now, i have a 4gig CF spinning disk with a usb attachment
<MrCurious> that will work for swap
<MrCurious> hitachi 4g microdrive
<persia> Depends on the disk.  Some of the early microdrives were *really* slow.
<MrCurious> how about that instead. wee bit less expensive
<persia> Oh, once Hitachi had the "microdrive" brand, most were fairly good.
<MrCurious> thats the one i have
<MrCurious> uave a virgin 11.04 image now
<persia> And did you ever get the bluetooth dialog similar to the one I posted?
<MrCurious> just getting ready to try the image
<MrCurious> had to burn it first
<MrCurious> seems like the ubuntu shutdown from the upper right ui turned into a logoff user
<MrCurious> had to logback in, get shell and shutdown manually
<MrCurious> persia: are you on a pandaboard
<MrCurious> and seeing bluetooth options?
<persia> My panda is currently headless.
<persia> I did see bluetooth on it back when it was connected to KVM
<persia> I didn't test it, as I thought there was no antenna (failed to see the obvious antenna on the board)
<MrCurious> i didnt see it. had to ask
<MrCurious> persia: i have reinstalled a fresh 11.04, and i get no such options in my bluetooth menu :(
<MrCurious> nope. no bt menu like the help pages infer. guess there is a issue with pandaboard
<ppisati> morning
<MrCurious> sigh, ubuntu cant find the package ubuntu-omap4-extras
<MrCurious> ah hah! http://omappedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_PPA
<ogra_> janimo, are you already working on lightspark ?
<ogra_> woglinde seems to have probs building it
<janimo> ogra_, yes, I am looking at it on and off but did not build on ARM yet. I'll have a look
<janimo> I just know it takes a lot of time to build
<ogra_> yes, and takes a lot of ram too apparently
<janimo> ogra_, btw I put two merge request related to the SD alignment BP
<woglinde> janimo you need a machine with 1 gig
<janimo> woglinde, ok I have a Panda
<janimo> with 1G
<woglinde> the amf3_parser file needs it
<ogra_> woglinde, cant be since it built on the buildds
<ogra_> unless thats something very new
<woglinde> the ac100 with 512 and swap isnt working
<woglinde> I gave up after 1 1/2 hours
<ogra_> the babbage boards we use as buildds are
<woglinde> compiling this file
<ogra_> woglinde, try booting with nosmp ;)
<woglinde> ogra its not compiled with -j
<woglinde> 2
<woglinde> its a boost or gcc error
<ogra_> no, but memory management in kernel is different
<ogra_> all i know is that it builds fine on the build machines
<ogra_> and they only have 512M
<janimo> woglinde, I'll do a build on oneiric - that is our target now
<ogra_> but they are also UP machines
<woglinde> janimo I tried with latest boost
<woglinde> still the same problem
<woglinde> you need to add armel in the control file
<ogra_> shouldnt be needed in ubuntu
<woglinde> but I think you are clever enough to find it our yourself
<ogra_> i thing that was already patched
<ogra_> *think
<woglinde> I tried latest bazaar
<woglinde> and its really only the amf3_parser
<woglinde> all other files compiling
<ogra_> you should have tried the latest packaging branch
<woglinde> I wanted 0.4.8
<woglinde> *g*
<ogra_> you should have tried the latest packaging branch with a new upstream tarball :)
<woglinde> ogra I doubt it changed something on the amf3_parser
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/lightspark is the most recent packaging branch
<woglinde> 0.4.6.1
<woglinde> to old
<ogra_> woglinde, no, but you dont need to care about hacking the control file etc
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> dch -i will make it 0.4.8
<janimo> woglinde, the AMF parser was just rewritten yesterday upstream :)
<woglinde> ogra why care=
<woglinde> janimo lol
<woglinde> okay
<ogra_> you get the tarball, unpack it, cd into  the dir, bzr branch the debian dir, type dch -i and fire off a build
<woglinde> I will take look
<janimo> woglinde, but we are only packaging git master and ,ater for oneiric
<woglinde> why I am always to early
<janimo> via debian sync most likely
<janimo> woglinde, but good that you reminded me, I'll do a git master build on ARM to see if anything broke lately
<woglinde> hm I will try it too
<woglinde> looks like the rewrite dont will fail
<janimo> woglinde, are you trying to run latestt lightspark on natty?
<woglinde> janimo yes
<janimo> woglinde, it may be the case that even x86 fails to build on natty
<janimo> did not check recently
<woglinde> janimo as I said it was only the amf3 parser
<woglinde> all other files compiled
<woglinde> so its only linking left
<janimo> ok
<woglinde> but I will see it in a few minutes
<woglinde> I will try it against the boost libs from oneiric
<woglinde> so now lets see whats happen
<ndec> lool: hi. is there any tool that i can use to parse a 'local PPA' and process the associate data e.g. list of packages (src, bin), dependencies, versions, .... ideally I think I am looking for a parse of files Packages and Sources...
<woglinde> ndec look into apt-get code?
<ogra_> ndec, grep-dctrl
<ndec> woglinde: thx ;-) i was looking at a tool more 'ready to use'...
<ogra_> with the Packages.gz file in /var/cache/apt
<lool> ndec: Yes, launchpadlib
<lool> ndec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/619829/ list-ppa-dsc.py
<ogra_> yeah, lp-lib for remote stuff ...
<ndec> lool: ogra_: thx! it looks like grep-dctrl might be want i need... i will dig into this.
<lool> ndec: BTW I got the script from a Launchpad developer, it's not my writing
<ogra_> you just dont want to be blamed for bugs ... :P
<woglinde> *sigh*
<janimo> woglinde, FWIW I successfully built LS HEAD on ARM/Oneiric without issues
<woglinde> janimo I am fighting with scripting/abc.cpp
<woglinde> maybee I should switch to a usbdisk
<woglinde> instead of the sdcard
<janimo> woglinde, most definitely
<woglinde> but all other files compiles
<janimo> It did not even occur to me you use SD
<woglinde> I have enough
<janimo> enough if one large file needs swapping
<janimo> if SD is used that is becoming very slow
<woglinde> yes
<woglinde> I know
<woglinde> ;)
<janimo> I gave up on SD cards except for testing our images
<janimo> and for boot partition
<hrw> good move
<woglinde> so now lets see with external harddisk
<woglinde> its linking
<rsalveti> In 5 min we'll start the linaro public plan review
<rsalveti> https://wiki.linaro.org/Cycles/1111/PublicPlanReview
<rsalveti> today presenting the Android and Dev Platform teams
<rsalveti> Dev Platform is the one also working with Ubuntu on ARM
<rsalveti> so folks here can probably be interested in hearing it
<MrCurious> once one installs the omap4 add ons, is there a step after that to get them working ? (sound, bluetooth)
<ppisati> rsalveti: do you know what it takes to get a linux-linaro-2.x kernel work with an ubuntu userland?
<rsalveti> ppisati: should work just fine, we have the packages for that available at the repo, but if you want to grab from sources, just use the same config used by the packages
<rsalveti> and should be fine
<ppisati> rsalveti: uh... i'll try again, but it hanged at boot
<rsalveti> ppisati: which kernel?
<rsalveti> could be that the kernel is broken also ;-)
<rsalveti> if you got 39
<ppisati> i tried 39 for sure
<ppisati> don't remember if i tried .38 too
<ppisati> anyway, i'll do that
<ppisati> and i'll use the .config from linux-linaro-natty
<MrCurious_> does anyone here have a pandaboard with latest ubuntu, working sound, and a bluetooth menu that has more than just on/off?  If so, can I discuss the install procedure with you to work out what i missed?
<gildean> MrCurious_: just the same conversation as minutes before, rsalveti said that those can be found as readymade packages at the repo
<gildean> someone with an irc-shell should make a public log
<gildean> i don't have enough diskspace on salaliitto.com to do that, as i already log more than one big channel
<GrueMaster> MrCurious_: There is a known issue with audio and a workaround.  See bug 746023 comment 45.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746023 in alsa-utils "No sound on omap4" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746023
<GrueMaster> I will be testing bluetooth with a BT keyboard here shortly.  Just finally got one in.
<MrCurious_> gruemaster: can you ping me when you do that, i cant work out how to get my bluetooth to scan for devices, or be findable by another computer. i have installed the omap4 ubuntu add-ons, but still, it doesn't work like it appears in the help pages
<GrueMaster> Ok.  Just imaged my new 16G class 10 SD so I can kill two birds as it were.  :P
<MrCurious_> i got significantly better performance by moving root to a USB drive
<GrueMaster> Well, duh.  :P
<MrCurious_> and the SD's stopped getting corrupted
<MrCurious_> i have weak sd's
<GrueMaster> SD is horribly slow on every system I have seen (not just panda).
<MrCurious_> my robot design depends on being able to do bluetooth serial ports.
<GrueMaster> Just curious, but what are you using for a controller?
<MrCurious_> you mean as the main computer, or to control the motors/servo's
<GrueMaster> Motor controls.
<MrCurious_> to control the motors, the plan is to use bluetooth modules + atmega328 + 754410 + some passives
<MrCurious_> that way i can easily pair the subsystems with other pieces, like a lego brick approach, but wireless for all but power
<GrueMaster> Do you have a link to a supplier or are you building this out of components & making your own boards?
<MrCurious_> designing my own board
<GrueMaster> ah.
<MrCurious_> but i can send you a link for the $10 serial bluetooth modules if you want
<GrueMaster> I have a ProXR 410 serial relay from http://controlanything.com that I plan on using for test automation.
<GrueMaster> Having "fun" relearning how to program the serial port in C, especially since they only have examples in VB6 and .net.
<MrCurious_> grue: http://www.satistronics.com/serial-port-bluetooth-module-masterslave-hc05_p2863.html 3.3v ttl serial port, any speed. very easy to configure and work with
<MrCurious_> documentation is only slightly errored. just ignore everything above the command set, and you will be fine
<GrueMaster> Cool
<GrueMaster> Heh.  FAQ on their website:  Can I trust Satistronics?
<MrCurious_> i tried a look alike module from elsewhere, and it was locked into 9600 8n1
<MrCurious_> and a lame name
<MrCurious_> but the satistronics ones are completely unlicked
<GrueMaster> unlicked?  Reminds me of my test lab back at Intel.  We put "Do not lick" stickers on our high output powersupplies to appease the safety managers.
<MrCurious_> un locked
<MrCurious_> sorry
<MrCurious_> heh
<GrueMaster> Heh, I understood what you meant.  The typo just triggered a flashback.
<GrueMaster> Ok, install went semi-smooth on my class 10.  oem-config restarted once but kicked through on second retry.  Not sure why, but I have seen that issue sporadically.
<MrCurious_> my class 10, 16g 20m/s SD corrupts every install.
<GrueMaster> Very odd.  Have you been able to get any logs from this?
<MrCurious_> i just see write errors, then it remounts ro
<MrCurious_> i believe it to be a bad sd, or that the SD timings are not compatible with the pandaboard
<GrueMaster> You could try flashing the image to it then resizing the partition manually (if you have a linux desktop/laptop).
<GrueMaster> Hmmm.  Massive disk i/o waits just running update manager.
<MrCurious_> i can live my life happy believing that one SD card is evil
<MrCurious_> i am more interested in working out how to verify i have all the omap4 proprietary drivers installed correctly
<GrueMaster> Getting there.  :P
<GrueMaster> MrCurious_: I seem to remember something about bluetooth support being added in the kernel after Natty release.  I'll check with the kernel guy in the am (he's in Italy).
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Does that sound right?  BT in kernel update?
<rsalveti> it is in, but userspace doesn't support it properly
<rsalveti> you still need to do some hacks to make it work
<rsalveti> from what I heard this should be fixed with 39, but probably not for natty :-(
<GrueMaster> Do we have steps for natty?
<rsalveti> think so, is the same instructions I gave you while testing before the release, let me try to find it
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603343/
<rsalveti> guess that's it
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: ^
<GrueMaster> Yep, looking.
<MrCurious_> gruemaster: thanks!
<sveinse> Does anyone have debs of a newer qemu (which doesn't fail on rootstock with "qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped"
<sveinse> The version in natty crashes this way while trying to compute the SSH RSA keys
<GrueMaster> MrCurious_: Bug 789095 has more info.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 789095 in linux-linaro-omap "Bluetooth does not work on PandaBoard" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789095
<MrCurious_> ty
<MrCurious_> this is good info
<MrCurious_> i think if i canreplicate what warmcat (last comment) did i will be happy
<sveinse> Is it possible that bug 674146 is the same as I'm seeing in qemu/rootstock?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 674146 in gcc-4.5 "dpkg segfaults during debootstrap on natty armel" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674146
<sveinse> Anyone? Sorry for my persistence. I'm a bit in a drag here, as our build server is down due to this bug. Some pointers to what to do would be nice, thanks.
<sveinse> I'm trying to run chroot dir /bin/bash into a armel rootfs, but I'm getting chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<sveinse> This being on a server, it is possible that either the server or the FS stops this operation. How can I check that?
<gildean> sveinse: chrooting to armel-ubuntu from different arch?
<sveinse> gildean: yes from i386
<sveinse> I'm strace'ing it, and I see the chroot() then chdir("/"), but the following execve("/bin/bash",...) fails
<sveinse> I'm comparing the strace against a strace from my amd64 desktop where everything works, and I see minimal differences, and just the execve() call which fails
<sveinse> Anyone knows if server apps (like apparmor) could interfer with qemu and binfmt?
<sveinse> I don't understand why my chroot fails. The error is foo, and strace doesn't reveal anything.
<sveinse> I think I'm going crazy. This, of course, being the day when the armel build server stops working combined with the exceptional occasion with almost no response in the forum. Tough luck...
<persia> sveinse, Just to verify, you're using qemu-debootstrap to create the chroot (or some mechanism that depends upon this)?
<sveinse> yes, i believe rootstock is using qemu-debootstrap, doesn't it?
<sveinse> I'm suspecting that the reason rootstock/qemu crashes, and the fact that I cant run chroot into a armel rootfs, might be related
<persia> I think it tries to do the same sort of thing with it's own (separate) debootstrap wrapper, but it's close enough.
<sveinse> The weird part is that I don't trigger the crash on my desktop machine (which is amd64)
<persia> Have you tried just executing a static armel binary?
<sveinse> where can I get one?
<persia> That would help differentiate whether qemu is completely not working or whether it's something more complicated.
<sveinse> I wonder if there are any files within a normal ubuntu-minimal installation which are static
<persia> I usually just create a quick hello.c and gcc -static it :)
<sveinse> hold on
<sveinse> ok, I'm able to run the static app from my bash shell (proving the binfmt+qemu works)
<sveinse> Interesting:  "./hello" works (hello is armel static). But running (as root) "chroot . /hello" does not work!
<cipher> "does not work" isn't very descriptive
<sveinse> chroot: failed to run command `/hello': No such file or directory
<cipher> try chroot . ./hello
<sveinse> same result
<cipher> file ./hello
<sveinse> ./hello: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, ARM, version 1 (SYSV), statically linked, for GNU/Linux 2.6.16, not stripped
<cipher> it was exact same error for chroot . ./hello?
<persia> Aha!  That sounds like /usr/bin/qemu-arm-static doesn't exist in the chroot
<sveinse> interesting
<persia> This needs to be manually copied in, unfortunately, and updates are ugly.
<sveinse> yeah, let me try
<persia> Essentially, binfmt-misc is calling /usr/bin/qemu-arm-static when attempting to run the foreign binary.
<sveinse> voila!
<persia> And if there's not an extra copy in the chroot (which wouldn't be created by debootstrap normally), then it fails with "command not found"
<persia> Excellent.  So, I think this probably represents a bug in rootstock: it probably needs to be ported to use qemu-debootstrap from qemu-user-static rather than whatever it's doing now.
<sveinse> This means that a rootstock image is not purely without clutter or change from the host pc which created it?
<persia> From the dependencies, it looks like it still expects the deprecated qemu-kvm-extras-static
<sveinse> If it puts /usr/bin/qemu-arm-static in it, I mean
<persia> rootstock may have some provision to delete this file, but I doubt it's clean.
<sveinse> At least it sheds light on a large mystery for my part
<persia> rootstock is a fun toy, but I wouldn't use it for any production purpose.
<sveinse> I know you/ubuntu doesnt use it any more, but what other options are there to putting together a rootfs image?
<sveinse> Because using it for production is exactly what it's used for today... :o
<persia> Lots of folk here use it, but it was never used for the Ubuntu images.
<persia> Do you have access to an armel development host?  Could you build images there?
<sveinse> Takes a list of packages and outputs a rootfs. Nice.
<persia> Not cross-building is the first step to reliability.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-06-07
<sveinse> Yes, I see that, though difficult at times. Like having a large, fast, buildserver which is useless in a armel farm
<sveinse> But, back to another qemu issue:
<sveinse> qemu crashes (consistenly on this machine) while compuing SSH2 keys
<persia> With lots of output or almost no output?
<sveinse> "Creating SSH2 RSA key; this may take some time ...qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped
<sveinse> Segmentation fault"
<sveinse> dpkg: error processing openssh-server (--configure):
<persia> Get a stack trace (you can see what was being called from /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.postinst )
<sveinse> I need to modify the rootstock (in order for it not delete the rootfs when failing) to inspect deeper
<persia> If the crash is in ssh-keygen, then it probably needs fixing, but I doubt this is the case.
<persia> More likely the crash is in the kernel, in which case it's qemu not handling something in the ideal manner.
<sveinse> FYI I see some chatter on google about uncaught target signal 11 against armel
<persia> That, or step through it more slowly, perhaps using qemu-debootstrap
<sveinse> so it's not restricted to ubuntu or rootstock
<persia> signal 11 just means "Segmentation Fault".
<sveinse> aha
<persia> If qemu was catching segfaults, we'd all be complaining about that because it would make it hard to debug things :)
<persia> So, quick process to reproduce:
<persia> 1) make a directory
<persia> 2) populate a cross-chroot in that directory with qemu-debootstrap
<persia> 3) chroot into the populated chroot
<persia> 4) apt-get install openssh-server
<persia> 5) After failure, inspect the postinst
<persia> 6) Install your favorite debugging tools, and find the crash.
<sveinse> you need apt-get in there as well, dont you?
<persia> Hrm.  qemu-debootstrap lacks a manpage: it takes all the same arguments (with the same meanings) as debootstrap, so just use --arch=armel and otherwise follow the debootstrap model
<persia> apt-get where?
<sveinse> If you do 3)  apt-get need to be inside the chroot to do 4) right? Or have I misunderstood?
<sveinse> baaah
<sveinse> forget it
<persia> Ah good.  I was getting very confused :)
<sveinse> my bad, sorry
<persia> No worries.
<sveinse> Is there a way to create a rootfs where everything is downloaded, but not configured, and then later when the real target executes, let it do all the postinst steps?
<sveinse> Rootstock at least fires up qemu to run the installer (or post installer, not sure on its specific task)
<persia> Sure.  You can separate --first-stage and --second-stage in debootstrap.
<persia> Take a look at the qemu-debootstrap code for a simple walkthrough of how one does this with qemu.
<persia> Replicating that with hardware ought be relatively easy.
<persia> Mind you, it's not necessarily safe to install lots of other stuff before running --second-stage, as the base system isn't configured yet.
<sveinse> I see debootstrap retrieves, extracts, unpacks, configures. It seems to be the unpacking a later is done emulated. Am I right?
<sveinse> *The unpacking stage and the preceeding steps are done emulated.  (it's getting late)
<sveinse> I'll check qemu-debootstrap in all cases, thanks
<persia> I'm not finding the source you're quoting.
<persia> But debootstrap pulls the base system in a way that doesn't much care about dependencies, so it kinda handy to get a base.
<persia> It does all of retrieval, extraction, unpacking, and configuration.  Based on the arguments, it can perform subsets of these actions.
<persia> unpacking is safe to do on a foreign system: it's just unrolling tarballs.  configuration is *not* safe to do on a foreign system.
<sveinse> Oh? How come?
<sveinse> foreign being the target system which shall run ubuntu in the end?
<persia> Because configuration scripts can run arbitrary binaries to accompish their goals.  Running these in a chroot with a foreign architecture will not work.
<persia> Mind you, if you do things like the qemu-static binfmt trick, it's not really that foreign anymore
<persia> (although qemu support isn't quite up to full hardware)
<sveinse> And you could have binfmt back to intel on the armel (if such exits) to bridge the oposite gap?
<persia> "foreign" meaning that the ISA for the code doesn't match the ISA for the machine on which the chroot is construted.
<persia> It does exist.  it's supported by qemu-debootstrap.  It's so incredibly buggy that nobody should ever use it.
<persia> the main issue is that qemu guest support for ia32 isn't well tested on armel hosts, and there don't seem to be any engineers wanting to try to fix discovered issues.
<sveinse> And foreign is defined by the machine running qemu-debootstrap
<persia> Sorta.
<persia> A chroot is "foreign" if the instruction set in the chroot is not supported by the host.
<persia> So an i386 chroot on an amd64 host is not foreign, but an amd64 chroot on an i386 host is foreign.
<persia> armel chroots are foreign on everything not armel
<sveinse> Since the configure step needs to be done "native" then you're basically tied to use all of debootstrap to make an image
<persia> (although it may be that in the future armel chroots will not be foreign for armhf hosts)
<persia> Well, you can reimplement debootstrap, but every image building tool I know starts with debootstrap.
<sveinse> I'm trying to figure out why rootstock is considered "not for production" while debootstrap seems to be
<persia> I'm not entirely comfortable with the passive voice in that sentence :)
<persia> I don't consider rootstock suitable for production for three reasons:
<sveinse> no offence, I'm truly curious. And since we're going to use ubuntu, I should know
<persia> 1) It uses qemu-static binfmt hacks, such that the resulting image a) has extra files and b) is subject to any bug in qemu
<persia> 2) It doesn't use the typical d-i based scripts for initial system configuration, which in practice may mean nothing more than a potential for bitrot, but may also be incomplete
<persia> Hrm.  I remembered there being three, but the third one escapes me now
<persia> Most likely, it was solved (since a lot of the issues passing through my head have corresponding memories of someone telling me they fixed it)
<sveinse> I'll give you 3) openssh keygen & installation works fine on qemu-debootstrap, but fails on rootstock
<sveinse> I've tried twice now
<sveinse> OK, I've surely got a lot of very useful info here
<persia> Heh.  Then 3) it's buggy :)
<sveinse> :D
<sveinse> I'm very grateful for the conversation!
<persia> Aha!  rootstock still assumes versatile as an emulation host.
<persia> (and apparently hardcodes a lucid kernel)
<sveinse> Why should either affect qemu in respect of SSH keygen...
<sveinse> rootstock is running a full VM, while deboostrap is only running chroot/binfmt?
<persia> I believe that Ubuntu is currently shipping Linaro's QEMU, which I thought was no longer targeting versatile as primary.
<persia> Rootstock works in three stages
<persia> 1) debootstrap to populate a chroot
<persia> 2) debootstrap under qemu-static to configure the chroot
<persia> 3) fully-emulated environment to install random stuff
<persia> Mind you, I'm not that familiar with the code, but that's how it appears to me from a quick look.
<sveinse> sounds like I should move away from rootstock and integrate debootstrap instead
<persia> debootstrap itself doesn't do anything architecture related.
<persia> qemu-debootstrap (also not something I'd use for production) does the chroot/binfmt stuff.
 * persia has fairly strong feelings about doing things natively, if this isn't already obvious
<sveinse> I understand that
<sveinse> What's the most powerful armel machine available? Because that is what you need to do such things natively, IMHO
<GrueMaster> Available?  Possibly TI omap4 panda or nVidia Tegra.
<persia> All the hardware I've used it IO-bound.
<sveinse> Doing debootstrap on armel for armel is ok, right
<persia> Find something (anything) with non-USB SATA, or other reasonable IO path, and you'll win.
<persia> Even an OMAP3 should keep up.
<GrueMaster> For I/O, Marvell is the best, but not available to the general public afaik.
<persia> Native debootstrap is the basis for all official images.
<GrueMaster> Is this just for image builds or for package compiling?
<persia> I'm certainly happy with my Marvell IO performance, but it's not ARMv7a, so can't run native debootstrap for Ubuntu.
<persia> Image builds.
 * GrueMaster too lazy/busy to read backscroll.
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<persia> Backscroll summary: rootstrap is buggy and was being used on a high-speed build server for production images.
<sveinse> An dual core ARMv7a with SATA is what I want I think
<sveinse> hahahah
<persia> sveinse, If you can find such a beast, then yes, that's precisely what you want.
<GrueMaster> Well, for cost/speed, definately omap3/4 based atm.  Although the imx51 isn't bad in the Efika nettop.
<GrueMaster> rootstock?  ouch.
<persia> Just be sure to check the internal wiring: some devices claim SATA but really just have a USB<->SATA bridge, and you could do that yourself.
<sveinse> persia, You work at reuters or something? That's the most compact summary I've ever read
<persia> sveinse, I haven't worked with reuters is well over a decade, but thanks :)
<GrueMaster> The efika is true sata.  Freescale fixed it post babbage3.
<persia> GrueMaster, Really?  Nice!
<GrueMaster> But only Cortex A8 (single core).
<persia> debootstrap is single-threaded anyway.
<GrueMaster> That's what I was told at UDS.
<GrueMaster> Yea, but having one core focus on one thing while the other core handles normal tasks does provide some improvement.
<persia> I heard the mx51 Efika's were currently at reduced prices, to clear inventory for the mx53s, so if single-core is enough, now is probably a good time.
<GrueMaster> $125 for the nettop.
<persia> Ah, you mean like handling the IO requests.  Heh.  Yeah.
<persia> Yep.  That's about half what they were.
<sveinse> I thought I heard a rumor about a armel server blade (for energy efficiency). I have no idea from where, though
<GrueMaster> I've heard of that too.
<persia> sveinse, I've been hearing all sorts of rumors like that for the past couple years, often from folk who really ought to know.  I have yet to see any retail products like that which support ARMv7a
<persia> (retail servers with ARMv5te are plentiful though)
<GrueMaster> https://www.genesi-usa.com/store/
<GrueMaster> Oops.  $129.  My bad.
<sveinse> That's like USB OTG. Have you guys ever seen a product with USB UTG? Which /uses/ the OTG part?
<persia> Yes.
<GrueMaster> UTG?
<sveinse> sorry, typo
<sveinse> its 2am here soon
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<GrueMaster> Time for more coffee.  :P
<sveinse> Point is OTG is well defined by the USB standards, but it's very hard to come by any product and/or cables that are wired correctly
<persia> You're not shopping in the right places :)  Cables are plentiful in some shops.
<sveinse> It seems the industry and the standards dont line up on it
<persia> The main issue is really that it's hard to figure out what it ought do.
<sveinse> The product we're taking forward does include OTG. But all cables I've had in my hands are not correct
<GrueMaster> I have found a few OTG cables that do work.  mini to usb host.  I've had a keyboard plugged into my beagle that way and it worked fine.
<persia> In the limited context of using OTG on an Ubuntu system, the main issue is figuring out how to provide access to a useful filesystem when in gadget mode.
<sveinse> Mini USB seems to be better supported, but micro is not
<GrueMaster> Gadget mode is an entirely different thing.
<persia> There's some micro cables around, but yeah, they're lots harder to get.
<GrueMaster> I also found a micro to mini adapter.  Just got it Saturday, but haven't teted it yet.
<cipher> are you using the beagle xM?
<GrueMaster> I have one, yes.
<persia> sveinse, Do you *need* to be micro, or would mini work?
<sveinse> Too late in the design of the product. The tools for the enclosure are being built now
<persia> Oh well.  Maybe find some online source of cables and point customers there.
<sveinse> But mini are deprecated by USB, that's what puzzles me
<persia> It is?  That's annoying.  I have *lots* of mini cables and ports around.
<GrueMaster> True.  They are taller than micro, and the EU wanted a standard deployed across all cell phone markets.
<GrueMaster> That's why the sudden conversion to micro.
<sveinse> http://www.penguin.cz/~utx/hardware/USB_Mini/
<GrueMaster> Gadget cables are plentiful.  It is the Host cables that are hard to find.
<sveinse> Host cables being usbmicro to USB B (square) or USB A female receptacle?
<persia> Right.
 * sveinse want 10k cables of usbmicro to USB A female receptacle
<GrueMaster> Would you like fries with that?  :P
<persia> That quantity ought make it easier.
<GrueMaster> Hmmm.  Just looked closely at my micro<>mini adapter.  It is for plugging a micro cable into a mini device, not the other way.  Useless.
<rsalveti> sveinse: persia: rootstock uses qemu and debootstrap
<rsalveti> but it copies the qemu-arm-static before doing the second phase of debootstrap
<rsalveti> it can also run inside a full vm
<rsalveti> and that's why it's using vexpress kernel
<sveinse> yup. I just hoped finding it off the shelf somewhere. Yet the 5 cable samples I've tested all wires the ID pin incorrectly, so it's not trivial
<rsalveti> but if you run with root, it just uses user mode emulation
<sveinse> Which for some reason is crashing while computing ssh host keys
<rsalveti> and the reason why rootstock is not suitable for production is that it's not the official tool to generate images
<rsalveti> and not doing all the specific hacks used by live-rootfs to create the rootfs
<persia> rsalveti, Do you think it ought migrate to use the omap3 kernel?
<rsalveti> it creates the user with it's own way, and set the images using it's on setup
<sveinse> I have two things when I start: A debian repo and a list of packages. They are to be installed into a image which shall be put into an sdcard in production.
<sveinse> And if qemu-bootstrap is also dodgy because of qemu, then the only solution is to let an armel machine build the image for production
<rsalveti> persia: last time I checked omap3 support you needed to create a whole bin image
<rsalveti> with x-loader/u-boot and stuff
<rsalveti> the only real problem with versatile is the ram restriction
<rsalveti> besides that it works better with qemu
<persia> Oh.  I thought the kernel team dropped versatile because omap3 support had improved enough to make it more suitable with qemu.
<rsalveti> persia: well, it's hard to push omap 3 specific patches upstream
<rsalveti> because upstream wants to emulate it exactly as the hardware should behave
<persia> How far do we have to push?  I thought Ubuntu was shipping a special linaro-patched qemu
<rsalveti> and versatile is kind of a virtual machine for qemu, no one actually check if the kernel really works with real hardware
<rsalveti> yes, but last time I checked it was still missing some bits, would be nice to check it again
<sveinse> rsalveti: My rootstock crashes when install openssh-server. It did not prior to it being upgraded from maverick to natty. Nor does my desktop machine (amd64) crash it.
<persia> Some people have real versatile hardware, but not many, and it'&s known that the real hardware *can't* run Ubuntu (not ARMv7a compliant)
<rsalveti> sveinse: unfortunately I'd recommend you to run natively on an ARM board if you want a stable tool
<rsalveti> rootstock supports running on arm currently
<rsalveti> versatile express should be fine
<rsalveti> don't know how well that's support in qemu
<persia> sveinse, What's your timeframe for getting the SD images complete?  If it's in July sometime, we should have clear instructions available for you beforehand.  If it's sooner, you may have some muddling to do.  (And no, you don't need to tell me the answer, just apply your answer to my comments)
<sveinse> rsalveti: interestingly, this is the first time since the start of our project that it has crashed. It has been faithful since like nov -10. Daily builds, 10-20 builds per day
<rsalveti> sveinse: this could be easy to fix, but then you'll end up having issues with mono
<sveinse> Sure, we're still in development, so I can wait
<persia> Hrm.  My usb micro host cables were from Green House Japan, but they don't seem to be offering any now.
<rsalveti> if you don't use mono, or not plan to use, then rootstock should work in most of the cases
<persia> It's not just mono: it's gotten buggier again because fewer folk are heavily using the qemu-static stuff.
<sveinse> no mono, just this little regression :)
<rsalveti> sveinse: do you have any specific change at your rootstock?
<persia> And there's something else wonky: the openssh-server case works with qemu-debootstrap and not with rootstrap, which implies something rootstrap-specific as a bug.
<rsalveti> sveinse: if not, can you paste me the logs? or cmd arguments you're using?
<persia> s/rootstrap/rootstock/
<sveinse> sure, hold on (takes a while)
<sveinse> persia, does this mean you are working on docs for bootstrapping or a tool? (Since referring to july)
<persia> sveinse, Yes.  Clear documentation of the Ubuntu image building infrastructure is something that's supposed to happen soon.
<sveinse> excellent
<persia> Presumably you could use this for your purposes.
<sveinse> Seems so.
<persia> Note that we're *not* attempting to generate documentation for full factory-automated installation at this point.
<sveinse> No, I wouldn't expect that, nor demand such a thing
<persia> I'd like it if we could provide that, but it's a hard problem still.
<sveinse> And there are many holes to fall into I've noticed.
<persia> I believe there's some work in progress to handle recovery partition creation, and presumably that could also be used to generate recovery media.
<sveinse> E.g. rootstock as discussed. Previously (well haven't resolved it yet), the missing --sysroot from ubuntu/linary armel gcc
<persia> But multicast distribution in a production environment is still several steps away (mostly because very few hobbyists have the infrastructure to test such things, and most people who build them like to sell their solutions)
<sveinse> Our strategy is to make an sd-image which is duplicated across all units. And then we run a firstboot to make the units unique based on information from other sources
<persia> I'd strongly recommend using oem-config as that "firstboot".  If it doesn't work for you, let's fix that, rather than have lots of implementations.
<sveinse> Thanks, I'll look into it
<persia> oem-config basically wraps d-i components for personalisation of a preconfigured system.  Does stuff like handle user creation, hostname assignment, timezone & locale information, etc.
<sveinse> nice
<persia> Since you're installing openssh-server, you may also be interested in looking at vm-builder: I'm not sure if all the work done there to ensure post-boot systems has migrated into oem-config, but you will want to have that set of hacks as well (stuff like regenerating SSH keys on first boot, etc.)
<sveinse> openssh-server is a development tool for now
<persia> Heh, OK.  If you're doing something like a desktop, handheld, phone, etc. then oem-config should have all the right bits already included.
<persia> If you're doing a server, then I'm not sure it's as ready.
<sveinse> while I'm at it: Our guys are reporting stability problems between Qt (QWS) and Natty. Is this something which is familiar?
<sveinse> I haven't had time to dig into the issue, so I don't know first hand
<persia> I've had a few things crash on my Kubuntu netbook, but most stuff seems to work.
<persia> (that being natty/armel)
<persia> The key thing is to report the bugs: if you can make something crash, it ought be fixed.
<sveinse> Perhaps I should diff the qt4-x11 sources and the stock qt. Because we are on stock qt (due to support from Nokia)
<sveinse> Yes, I'll report any bugs I come across. Just wanted to hear if its known to be unstable
<persia> Works for me, but that's only one data point, and I don't claim to use that system that much.
<sveinse> but thanks, it does help
<sveinse> rsalveti: I have to sleep now, but I'll get hold of you if I'm able to reproduce the crash
<persia> Just checked: there's a heap of patches against Qt.  You don't need to diff though: just `apt-get source qt4-x11` and look in debian/patches
<sveinse> Thanks
<rsalveti> sveinse: sure
<persia> kubuntu_23_arm_memory_barriers.patch is one of the things you may require :)
<sveinse> persia, yes, there's lots
<sveinse> persia, thanks you for your insights and discussions. I've learned a lot. In fact I shall bookmark the irc logs from this evening
<sveinse> good night
<MrCurious> i am not entirely sure what the omap4 package has done for me
<MrCurious> so i repeated the process with 11.04 that i used for 10.10, and it is corrupt again. and barfing on package updates.i even used a new SD card
<sveinse> rsalveti, still awake?
 * persia suspects it will be a couple hours yet
<rsalveti> sveinse: I'm away now :-)
<sveinse> ok, I'm not in a hurry
<hrw> shit. my panda has rescue rootshell and getty running in same time on ttyO2 ;(
<ogra_> did you boot oem-config without splash enabled ?
<hrw> no, old rootfs with new kernel/initrd
<ogra_> got "single" on the cmdline ?
<hrw> panda login: General error mounting filesystems.
<ogra_> upstart usually only fires up the rescue shell if you tell it to
<ogra_> oh
<hrw> fun is that / /home are properly mounted
<ogra_> yeah, you likely had an fsck on your display ;)
<ogra_> it will redirect that to the splash ... if you work remotely that indeed doesnt help
<hrw> ok, upgrading my ubuntupandaa1 to oneiric
<jayabharath> ogra_: Here are the logs and reports on the SD card sesize issues on 11.04 on PandaBoard http://groups.google.com/group/pandaboard/browse_thread/thread/76d19fab249a1ce9#
<jayabharath> GrueMaster: ^^^ a follow up from our recent IRC discussion
<jayabharath> Please feel free to study them and request more info on that thread... or log a trouble ticket if that is more appropraite
<hrw> 466MB to download, 217MB extra used on disk. 955 packages to upgrade, 95 new to install, 3 to remove, 1 on hold
<ogra_> jayabharath, /var/log/jasper.log would be intresting ... and a proper bug report
<jayabharath> Atleast a couple of folks included the jasper.log
<jayabharath> do you want me to put a bug report into the system?
<ogra_> that would help, yep, and tell people to add their stuff there
<jayabharath> ok
<jayabharath> Seems like we are having a lot more problem reported with natty than with maverick
<GrueMaster> I have the same hw as magog96 (Transcend 16G Class 10 SDHC & Panda A1).  Worked fine here.
<hrw> ~hail apt-cacher-ng
<jayabharath> it could also be that we now have a larger user base .. i.e. more testing and more possiblity of user errors ;)
<GrueMaster> Most of them appear to be A2/A3 pandas.
<GrueMaster> Which I don't have to test with (backorder).
<jayabharath> GrueMaster: We can try to update your pandaboard with a newer version... should not be a issue.
<hrw> have a nice rest of day
<GrueMaster> jayabharath: I have noticed sproadic issues with natty on my A1, but have not been able to reproduce them.  During testing, I would see them once or twice a week when testing daily images.  Most of the time, it was just a matter of oem-config restarting instead of completing, but there was never any signs of corruption.
<GrueMaster> And oem-config would complete on the second pass.
<GrueMaster> I wonder if it is something in x-loader/u-boot that ships with natty?
<martyn> Okay, one thing I just figured out about the i.mx53 boards -- they overheat
<martyn> fast
<martyn> Those processors actually need a heatsink.
<ogra_> did you check for an intel logo on the SoC ?
<GrueMaster> heh
<martyn> *snicker*
<GrueMaster> Intel processors don't overheat.  They throttle back to almost off when they reach 75C.
<martyn> They could have done a much better job on the thermals .. this thing needs a heatsink, and they should have installed one on every board
<ogra_> persia, NCommander, do you guys remember wheer the spice seed notes are (i know for sure both of you were in the room when we discussed them) ... infinity got that spec assigned but it seems to be empty
<NCommander> ogra_: they should be on the etherpad document
<ogra_> hey infinity
<infinity> o/
<ogra_> infinity,  challenge your javascript interpreter a bit ... http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/other-o-arm-seed-spices/
<NCommander> WOOO infinity !
<martyn> hmm?
<infinity> ogra_: That looks decidedly unfinished.  Fun!  I especially like "Talk to lamont + kamion to make sure design is workable"
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> well, talk to persia, NCommander or me if you need explanation, we were in the BOF session and *might* remember one or the other bit
 * infinity laughs.
<infinity> Cause it was oh-so-long ago, right? :)
<ogra_> indeed ... and there were these beers at night
<NCommander> Basically we decided to implement it with metapackages
<ogra_> *hungarian* beers
<NCommander> persia was talking notes
<martyn> Belgian beers too
<martyn> some pretty strong ones, as I recall
<ogra_> pfft
<ogra_> belgian  "beer"
<martyn> infinity: It's been a whole _month_ ...
<infinity> NCommander: Metapackages shouldn't be entirely necessary, but I'm happy to get back in on the discussion in a bit, if I'm expected to implement the results. ;)
 * martyn starts the biervars with Oliver
<ogra_> infinity, just make it work properly ...
<ogra_> we dont care about how :P
<GrueMaster> Wait, what?  We were in sessions between beer???
<ogra_> GrueMaster, thats when you sat down ... remember ?
<GrueMaster> But I sat most of the time...oh, wait.
<martyn> *chuckle*
 * pmathews wonders if there is a channel for low power RF devices from TI
<hrw> ogra_: Ubuntu uses x-loader-omap4 L24.9git20100901-0ubuntu5 or x-loader-panda?
<GrueMaster> hrw: x-loader-omap4-panda 1.5.0+git20110325+b6bbfe7-1ubuntu1
<GrueMaster> At least that is what is currently in oneiric.
<dumarjo> I have some problem using rootstock on ubuntu 11.04 to build an lucid image for gumstix board
<dumarjo> I have some segfault for the locale and I also have an error about E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault.
<dumarjo> E: Second stage build in chroot failed !
<dumarjo> E: Please see the log to see what went wrong.
<dumarjo> can someone can help me to resolv this ?
<GrueMaster> dumarjo: Why lucid?  Why not just use our natty-headless image?
<dumarjo> I can try
<dumarjo> so I use -d natty ?
<GrueMaster> You are creating an image to run from SD, right?
<dumarjo> yes
<dumarjo> but i would to use qemu too
<GrueMaster> Just download the pre-installed image and flash to an SD card.
<dumarjo> from the gumstix web site ?
<GrueMaster> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ubuntu-11.04-preinstalled-headless-armel+omap.img.gz
<GrueMaster> This will run through a serial console.
<davidm> GrueMaster, he is using a gumstix, might not work
<GrueMaster> I thought it was tested by linaro to work.
<davidm> I don't have documentation on that
<davidm> we should put that on the wiki if Linaro did indeed test it
<dumarjo> is this image can be use with qemu ?
<dumarjo> same error
<dumarjo> I use this command line
<dumarjo> sudo rootstock --fqdn WebNode --login gumstix --password gumstix --imagesize 2G --seed linux-image-omap,ubuntu-minimal --notarball -d natty
<dumarjo> something wrong in taht ?
<GrueMaster> looks ok.
<dumarjo> ok then. I wil have to tale a look close towmorrow... thanx for your helps
<hrw> GrueMaster: then it should provide upgrade path - my natty panda had L24.9 one and dpkg errors out with it as it's version does not begin with digit
<hrw> GrueMaster: natty -> oneiric upgrade catched that
<hrw> ubuntu kernel for panda still had cyan fb ;(
#ubuntu-arm 2011-06-08
<persia> rsalveti, Still about?
<persia> rsalveti, I'd like to catch you sometime to talk about TFTP.
<persia> (could be tomorrow if I'm too late today)
<rsalveti> persia: sure, paste your questions :-)
<persia> rsalveti, So we have a spec: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-o-arm-uboot-tftp  It doesn't seem to have been fleshed out post-UDS, although I remember you saying that some of the work was landing.
<rsalveti> persia: yeah, I have another bp that will cover this one
<persia> Does this spec need to be filled out with stuff to do?  Is it already done?
<persia> Ah, cool.
<persia> What's the other blueprint?
<rsalveti> persia: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/linaro-platforms-o-uboot-new-features
<rsalveti> but it is still missing some bits
<rsalveti> I plan to finish this up until end of this week
<rsalveti> but the work is being done already, and jcrigby will push a new version this week with tftp support for panda
<persia> That covers the TFTP case.  Unless you object, I'll mark my spec obsolete and reference your more complete one.
<rsalveti> persia: I was going to do that once I put more details on the other one
<rsalveti> just need to describe the work that was done already
<rsalveti> give me a few days and I should do it
<persia> Ah, OK.  In that case I won't do anything at all :)
<rsalveti> yup :-)
<persia> Looking at the wider spec: you don't happen to know if u-boot can provide USB storage gadget, do you?
<Matt_O> good evening, gentlemen
<rsalveti> Matt_O: hey! :-)
<rsalveti> Matt_O: want to help us testing the kernel?
<Matt_O> rsalveti, is it low risk? :)
<rsalveti> Matt_O: should be :-)
<Matt_O> I really need my BB operational so I can to dev work on it (and it is right now)
<Matt_O> but I'd like to help testing also
<rsalveti> Matt_O: do you have ubuntu running on your xM C already?
<Matt_O> yep
<Matt_O> using your kernel in fact
<rsalveti> Matt_O: so it should behave the same :-)
<Matt_O> cat /proc/version
<Matt_O> Linux version 2.6.38-9-omap (root@natty-panda) (gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu4) ) #43xmbc Tue Apr 26 02:54:23 BRT 2011
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> let me check if the kernel was built already
<rsalveti> Matt_O: yup, just need to install it :-)
<Matt_O> ok
<Matt_O> the installer will make backups right?
<rsalveti> Matt_O: yes
<Matt_O> ok
<Matt_O> so what do I do?
<rsalveti> Matt_O: but please mount the first sd card partition and copy the files as a local backup
<Matt_O> good idea
<Matt_O> doing that now
<rsalveti> Matt_O: add the following lines at your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<rsalveti> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports natty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<rsalveti> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<rsalveti> Matt_O: apt-get update and apt-get install linux-image-omap
<rsalveti> Matt_O: it should get the version 2.6.38-10.44
<Matt_O> ok.. working
<rsalveti> this is the one with the fix included
<Matt_O> getting
<rsalveti> Matt_O: then flash-kernel should run automatically, and that will create a new uImage and new uInitrd
<rsalveti> and put your older ones as uI*.bak
<Matt_O> dkms failed for powervr-omap3, installing headers as recommended
<rsalveti> Matt_O: sure, also install linux-headers-omap
<rsalveti> that should make it work
<Matt_O> it's retrying dkms
<Matt_O> dang this thing is slow :)
<Matt_O> (probably my sd card)
<rsalveti> yeah
<Matt_O> ok well I guess I'm ready to reboot and see what happens
<rsalveti> Matt_O: cool, good luck :-)
<Matt_O> phew... I got to the login prompt
<Matt_O> do you want to see the dmesg dump?
<rsalveti> Matt_O: yes, please :-)
<Matt_O> http://home.rulecity.com/browse/dmesg.txt
<rsalveti> Matt_O: still using the older kernel, guess flash-kernel wasn't pulled automatically
<rsalveti> just don't know why
<rsalveti> Matt_O: please call sudo flash-kernel
<rsalveti> and then reboot again :-)
<Matt_O> you sure?  the old dmesg didn't detect it as a rev C, it detected it as an unknown
<rsalveti> [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.38-9-omap (root@natty-panda) (gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu4) ) #43xmbc Tue Apr 26 02:54:23 BRT 2011 (Ubuntu 2.6.38-9.43xmbc-omap 2.6.38.4)
<rsalveti> Matt_O: from the kernel id
<Matt_O> ok.. trying again
<rsalveti> that's interesting...
<rsalveti> same kernel and now you got Rev C
<Matt_O> ok hit refresh
<Matt_O> looks like it's using the new one now
<rsalveti> Matt_O: cool, can you paste me your dmesg?
<Matt_O> it's the same URL
<Matt_O> just refresh it
<rsalveti> Matt_O: cool, so it worked as expected :-)
<Matt_O> yes
<rsalveti> Matt_O: awesome, can you update the bug report with your results?
<Matt_O> I am breathing large sighs of relief :)
<rsalveti> haha :-)
<Matt_O> update the bug report.. can I just reply to the email thread with a URL?
<rsalveti> Matt_O: sure, I can then post the needed bits
<Matt_O> ok done
<rsalveti> Matt_O: awesome, thanks for helping making ubuntu better!
<Matt_O> I am more than happy to do that, since I love ubuntu :)
<Matt_O> (and it is in my best interest to have a solid BB linux install hehe)
<rsalveti> hehe :-)
<Matt_O> I've been spending the last 2-3 weeks ripping SDL out of my project because I suspected it was interfering with GLES2 on the BB... I'm finally ready to start up GLES2 dev work again with no SDL this time
<Matt_O> in fact, I'm pretty sure it was interfering since SDL likely does glx calls and the powervr stuff uses some weird EGL crap
<rsalveti> oh, got it
<rsalveti> is it working well with the drivers provided for omap 3?
<Matt_O> I wrote a "hello triangle" program that works great
<Matt_O> I did have to manually install the GLES2 headers since I didn't see a package for those
<Matt_O> but.. I was just thrilled to have it work at all :)
<rsalveti> cool
<Matt_O> maybe I will contribute a package to install those headers some day :)
<Matt_O> that sounded bad.. what I mean is.. I'd love to contribuet a package, I would just ned to learn how to do it first
<rsalveti> it should be easy to provide the package for the headers, we just didn't do by default because the broken soname for the libs
<rsalveti> so in the end you have .so and not proper .so.1.7 or something
<Matt_O> ah
<Matt_O> proprietary drivers.. :)
<rsalveti> links doesn't solve the issue because the soname is inside the lib
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> so if you build against the sgx drivers for omap 3 and switch back to mesa, you'll need the mesa-dev packages just to run your application
<rsalveti> but I believe we should end up and provide the headers
<rsalveti> lot of people are complaining about it
<Matt_O> I don't see why anyone would want to use mesa on the BB... unless they just want to get something compiling fast
<rsalveti> yeah
<Matt_O> have you seen the issue where the s-video out goes blank after a certain period (like 10 minutes) ?
<Matt_O> feels like a screensaver is kicking in but I can still access X via VNC just fine
<rsalveti> could be just the power saving at X side
<rsalveti> even without screensaver
<Matt_O> ahhh interesting
<ppisati> guys, can anyone try to compile maverick/ti-omap4?
<ppisati> i've a problem and it looks exactly like this one
<ppisati> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/669912
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 669912 in linux "natty gcc-4.5 kernel (2.6.37-rc1) build failure" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ogra_> maverick didnt have 4.5
<ppisati> uhm
<ppisati> that's why we didn't see this problem before
<ogra_> oh, wait, it did
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.5
<ogra_> though i dont remember if it was default
<hrw> ogra_: maverick had 4.5
<hrw> as non default
<ogra_> ah, k
<ppisati> hrw: not as default i think
<hrw> 4.4 was default in maverick
<ppisati> ok
<hrw> 4.5 in natty, 4.6 in oneiric
<ppisati> k
<ogra_> so use 4.4 then :)
<ppisati> i push that fix
<ppisati> today i've another load of CVE
<ppisati> then mvl-dove rebase
<ppisati> and then the 4.6 omap4 usb
<ppisati> *omap3
<ppisati> ah, and i got the ac 100 but didn't have time to play with it :)
<ogra_> ppisati, https://launchpad.net/~ac100 ... there is also a mailing list
<ppisati> ogra_: cool
<ogra_> ppisati, oh, there is also #ac100 in case you are intrested in yet another IRC channel :)
<hrw> how many of you use panda with ubuntu kernel?
<hrw> tee: ../regina-normal_4.6-4_armel.build: Read-only file system
<ogra_> all of us ?
<ogra_> or most at least ...
<hrw> I hope that it will not give me /home as RO :)
<ogra_> hrw, well, if it does, ask janimo, he is in RO too :)
<hrw> ok
 * ogra_ thinks hrw didnt get the pun :)
<hrw> got, on second read
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> and we're just starting the Linaro arm porting jam! get at #linaro, get the bug list and help us making ubuntu better on arm :-)
<NCommander> rsalveti: do you want to take a bug on determining the reset button root cause?
<ogra_> gar, who dropped the cross compile link from the topic ?
<jburkholder42> hi, I'm looking for a good ubuntu arm target that's affordable
<jburkholder42> any suggestions?
<suihkulokki> beagleboard-xm or pandaboard
<jburkholder42> thanks
<ogra_> depends on your definition of affordable
<jburkholder42> ~$150 :)
<ogra_> what suihkulokki said then
<jburkholder42> hadn't heard of pandaboard
<jburkholder42> oh wow, dual core, nice
<gildean> or if you want a more complete project, i think the toshiba ac100 is your only choice
<gildean> more complete in hardware-wise
<gildean> not software
<GrueMaster> If you can find them.  They were discontinued.
<ogra_> and not sold in the us
<rsalveti> NCommander: yes, as the bug seems to be introduced by your patch
<jburkholder42> I'm looking for a board with ethernet and serial port mostly
<ogra_> both should work for that
<ogra_> ac100 is a netbook (no ethernet)
<NCommander> rsalveti: well, in theory, I was correctng a bug in FAT filesystems. I'm still kinda scared that having a proper FAT breaks the BootROM :-(
<jburkholder42> ac100 looks like a nice little machine, not so good for development..
<rsalveti> NCommander: that doesn't surprise me
<jburkholder42> ugh
<NCommander> rsalveti: why not?
<GrueMaster> What???  A bug in FAT?  Say it isn't so.
<ogra_> because its TI :)
<rsalveti> NCommander: because there was a similar issue with omap 3 in the past
<rsalveti> yeah hehe
<rsalveti> rom code is not bug free
<rsalveti> is like any software
<rsalveti> full of bugs ;-)
<GrueMaster> Just the opposite.  You get free bugs.  :P
 * ogra_ bets rom code is just adapted to x-loader every new HW release 
<ogra_> instead of the other way round
 * GrueMaster bets rom code doesn't change much except for sysboot tables.
<jburkholder42> it probably has to stay bug for bug compatible
<sveinse> persia, rsalveti: What /is/ the difference between rootstock and qmeu-debootstrap? They produce the same rootfs output, don't they?
<rsalveti> rootstock sets some other stuff too
<rsalveti> like create a user, set up oem-config and such
<sveinse> What happens if I try to boot the rootfs output from debootstrap?
<rsalveti> should boot, but without any user
<rsalveti> could also be lacking some other settings
<sveinse> How is this done in production installation? The install runs debootstrap and then sets up the system, like rootstock does?
<GrueMaster> Worst case, you heard some tearing/crackling noises and have some giant marshmallow man tapping your shoulder.
<rsalveti> sveinse: yes, check livecd-rootfs
<rsalveti> sveinse: but ubuntu is switching for live-build
<sveinse> It seems we need to find an armel board to run debootstrap native for production
<sveinse> Any suggestion on an armel board (which is binary compatible (ARMv7a) with OMAP3) which has good storage options, network, and preferably a box in order for it to fit in the server room?
<GrueMaster> Needs to be omap3?
<GrueMaster> You can get a beagleXM and a case.  check beagleboard.org.
<sveinse> Hmm, no, guess not. Just needs to be able to run ubuntu armel
<sveinse> What storage options are there? External USB-SATA bridge?
<sveinse> What are the Ubuntu farm consisting of? -- mostly in respect of storage
<GrueMaster> The new panda farm will be using usb<>sata with 160G drives.
<GrueMaster> We will use a small (~30G) partition for the chroot environment.  faster read/write times.
<GrueMaster> The existing systems are mostly babbage3 boards but they are flakey and are being replaced by the panda farm.
<GrueMaster> There are also some beaglexm systems.
<sveinse> The pandaboard should be better for building than beaglexm, shouldn't it?
<GrueMaster> dual core, but other than that, not much better.
<sveinse> I mean, the panda runs ubuntu just as well, doesn't it?
<GrueMaster> Yes.  Same image just different kernel.
<sveinse> So, the IO performance is just about the same?
<GrueMaster> yes.
<GrueMaster> I think someone mentioned 24M/s throughput on usb.  Haven't personally benchmarked it yet.
<sveinse> I guess it will be, since USB2.0 is the slowest link in a USB-SATA setting
<GrueMaster> I could be wrong.
<GrueMaster> But much faster than SD.
<sveinse> Well, the panda has twice the memory
<GrueMaster> I am also working on a boot method for Panda to pull from the gadget port from a host pc.  No SD needed.
<jburkholder42> neat
<suihkulokki> how does one request rebuilds of packages that failed last time due to build-dep issues
<sveinse> GrueMaster: gadget port is the linux kernel term for USB OTG, right?
<GrueMaster> yes.  The mini port on the panda.  Should also work on the beagle/beagle XM.
<sveinse> Use the HW bootloader to load firmware to the panda?
<GrueMaster> yes.  By default the sysboot is hardwired to 1. usb 2. mmc0
<GrueMaster> For usb to work, it waits for a host to send it a second stage bootloader.  Then the second stage bootloader can boot a binary blob from there (u-boot, kernel+initrd, etc).
<sveinse> We planned on using usb that way for product recovery, but since we need to support the host-side drivers. We just swap sdcards instead
<GrueMaster> For details on our buildd farm, check out http://dmtechtalk.wordpress.com/.  For the usbboot loader, check out https://github.com/swetland/omap4boot.
<sveinse> thanks
<GrueMaster> For my test pool, I plan on pushing a kernel blob that will flash the sd card & reboot.  Then it can boot from sd and I can do testing from there.
<sveinse> GrueMaster: Is it your project to build the physical farm?
<GrueMaster> No.  That was my manager's project.  He just sent the first one.
<sveinse> nice project!
<GrueMaster> I am writing the software to control the power relays via serial port & download the images through the otg port.
<sveinse> I'd have a easier job selling native buildfarm to the IT dept if such were available in 19" rack... :D
<GrueMaster> The case is a 4u.
<sveinse> yeah, so I see
<GrueMaster> Problem he ran into was too many wires.  Probably could have had a custom wiring harness for the usb cables, but oh well.
<sveinse> Today we are basing it on cross compile on a intel PC. And everyone here in this channel is twitching when I mention that!
<GrueMaster> Yea.  Too much can fail.
<sveinse> Wiring (electrical, building installation, network racks) are a craft that must be learned
<GrueMaster> Personally, I don't care how it is built.  I just complain loudly when it breaks.  :P
<GrueMaster> (software I mean)
<GrueMaster> Yea, the rack stuff can get hard.  I designed a rack cabinet for high density cpu validation using desktop boards when I was at Intel.
<GrueMaster> Held 16 boards on 8 shelves.  Each shelf had 2 aluminum plates with holes for mounting every MB standard available at the time.  ITX, ATX, BTX, WTX, Server...
<GrueMaster> Even had remote temperature monitoring so systems could be shut down.  Helped during Prescott (P4 x86_64) testing.  That processor was hot.
<sveinse> GrueMaster: You're EE?
<GrueMaster> Pfft.  no.
<GrueMaster> Used to be a combat engineer in the army though.
<sveinse> Anyone happens to know how long time it takes to build qt4-x11 on the ubuntu build farm? (beagleboards?)
<GrueMaster> Easiest way to find out is to lookup on launchpad.net.  search for the package and go from there.  here's the natty updated version:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.7.2-0ubuntu6.1/+build/2458577
<GrueMaster> The buildd names that ends with ceae are all beaglexm.
<sveinse> I'm trying to benchmark (crudely) the performance of running a native buildfarm vs. using cross compilation
<jburkholder42> took 1 day, 15 hours, 13 minutes, 48.2 seconds
<jburkholder42> I was going to say 2 days
<GrueMaster> iirc, it uses a lot of swap space.
<GrueMaster> Here's the link to the build farm.  https://launchpad.net/builders/
<MrBIOS-seamicro> hey guys
<GrueMaster> In the next couple of weeks we should have almost a dozen pandas added.
<sveinse> whoa... 39 hrs.. That's a bit
<GrueMaster> More later in the cycle.
<GrueMaster> Yea, not pretty.
<sveinse> swapping, means that memory is congested. the pandas ought to remedy that -- at least it helps
<MrBIOS> I'm doing some testing of Apache performance on a 1.2GHz n ARMv11 board and am seeing an off request/sec wall of 260rps, even serving static content over 40kB in size
<GrueMaster> MrBIOS: What do you see on an armv7a system?
<GrueMaster> (we don't support older models - sorry).
<MrBIOS> sorry, not armv11
<MrBIOS> it's armv7
<GrueMaster> What platform?
<MrBIOS> something that's not released :)
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<GrueMaster> Heh.
<MrBIOS> yet
<GrueMaster> Cortex A8?  A9?
<sveinse> with that something have sata? ;)
<jburkholder42> I read arm7  ;)
<MrBIOS> sveinse, maybe ;)
<sveinse> its cool that there is so much activity on arm going on!
<sveinse> keep it up!
 * ogra_ bets Daviey or someone else from the server team might be intrested in MrBIOS' test results :)
<MrBIOS> ogra_ do you know when Daviey is generally active/around?
<ogra_> european business hours ...
<ogra_> he is on uk time afaik
<MrBIOS> okay, so I'm eightish hours off from him
<ogra_> but i just threw in his name as one member of the tem
<ogra_> *team
<MrBIOS> well, is there a list anywhere? ;-)
<ogra_> they usually hang around in #ubuntu-server
<ogra_> and arm server is one of our goals
<ogra_> for 11.10
 * ogra_ is afk now
<jburkholder42> hmm, digikey has no delivery date available for panda boards
<GrueMaster> Heh.  Not unusual.
<jburkholder42> where are you getting your boards?
<GrueMaster> Some I got from TI (prerelease), some from digikey.  I have one coming from the other source on pandaboard.org.
<GrueMaster> Not sure where the boards for the server farm came from.  May have been digikey.
<jburkholder42> I'm in canada so digikey is good, guess I'll wait
<GrueMaster> Canada, eh?  Where abouts?
<prpplague> jburkholder42: if you order from digikey right now, shipping time should be less than two weeks
<prpplague> jburkholder42: don't wait for them to be in stock
<jburkholder42> GrueMaster: Bancroft
<jburkholder42> prpplague: ok thanks
<jburkholder42> GrueMaster: middle of nowhere ontario
<GrueMaster> Ah.  But at least you have bandwidth.
<prpplague> jburkholder42: we generally ship 300 to 500 units per week to digikey, however we had a short supply problem about 3 weeks ago that go use behind
<prpplague> jburkholder42: so if you order now, you most likely will get it in 10 to 14 days
<jburkholder42> GrueMaster: indeed, pretty good high speed up here
<jburkholder42> prpplague: cool, thanks for the info
<GrueMaster> prpplague: Any news on bamboo?  Or at least a pandaboard case?
<prpplague> GrueMaster: still trying to work out a few details with the chinese company doing the tool
<prpplague> GrueMaster: pcb is done
<prpplague> GrueMaster: case design is done
<GrueMaster> cool
<prpplague> GrueMaster: just getting the actual abs parts is the issue now
<prpplague> GrueMaster: that an my poor bank account crying at the expense
<GrueMaster> ouch.
 * prpplague hopes he will turn a profit 
<prpplague> GrueMaster: i can send you a FDM for you to use for now if you want
<GrueMaster> Sure.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: it's no where near as strong as the abs case, but you can use it for now
<prpplague> GrueMaster: i had hoped that we could find a company in the US to do the tool but the US companies were outrageously expensive
<GrueMaster> Will it be clear acrylic?
<prpplague> GrueMaster: you mean the production case?
<GrueMaster> yes
<prpplague> GrueMaster: no, it will be black matte abs plastic
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  Still good for making a settop box.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: you've seen the latest renedering right?
<GrueMaster> Not sure.  Last one I saw was a few months ago.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: you have acroread installed on your system?
<GrueMaster> Of course.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: /msg me you email address
<MrBIOS> anybody here know if kexec is known to work on any ARM variant?
<GrueMaster> MrBIOS: I think it was being worked on. Not sure if ppisati worked on it. He is in Itally, check with him in the morning.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-06-09
<MrCurious> is there a way to predict when the next version of ubuntu after 11.04 will be released
<MrCurious> for arm :D
<MrCurious> i am seeing usb speed issues on 11.04. can anyone replicate?
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule+
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<ogra_> 11.10 daily images are on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<MrCurious> ty
<sveinse> I'm trying to migrate my target system to natty, but I'm having some problems with cross compilation. It seems like libs like libpthread.so.0 and libdl.so.2 are moved to /lib/arm-linux-gnueabi/. OOI why is it done this way?
<persia> sveinse, I'm not entirely sure, but suspect it's fallout from multiarch.
<persia> How are you migrating?
<sveinse> Well, as discussed earlier, I'm building the rootfs with rootstock (which seems to work)
<sveinse> The problems are because my cross compilation of a Qt app fails
<sveinse> It can't find libpthreads.so.0 by itself anymore
<persia> Are you using hrw's cross compilation environment?
<sveinse> No, we've made our own. Are you thinking of xdeb or xapt ?
<persia> No.  hrw put together some cross-toolchain packages, which seem to behave sanely.
<sveinse> Do you where I can find it?
<persia> But I don't know much about them (I avoid cross compilation)
<persia> I think one just installs "gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi" on an i386 or amd64 system.
<sveinse> Yes, I know. But still cross compilation is neccessay/useful. Qt for example is built for cross compilation
<persia> Well, we don't build it that way :)
<persia> (but, yes, I know)
<persia> I'm not convinced that the combination of cross-compiled and native-compiled has been extensively tested, nor that there is consistent ABI.  I may be mistaken, and I'd be happy if someone did the research to confirm they are the same.
<sveinse> Oh yes, of course. It is gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi we're using. The beauty of that cross compiler is that it's configured the same way as the armel native couterpart
<sveinse> armel cross compilation is an experienced area in gcc. In fact it has existed even longer as cross compiler than the native version
<sveinse> It just recently it has become possible to compile armel code natively
<persia> Oh, I know.
<persia> The cross-compiler is likely more mature.
<persia> MY concern is about mixing (well, also about having everything behave the same so I can ignore which architecture I'm using)
<sveinse> So I have no distrust in gcc in that respect. And the issue I have is related to linker search paths, I believe
<persia> But I'm a bit of a crank about this: feel free to ignore me :)
<persia> I *thought* hrw's linker was multi-arch aware.  Hrm.
<persia> Maybe catch him when he's around.
<sveinse> Surely object, I don't mind (except if it takes me away from my task :D )
<sveinse> In fact, I'd rather merge over to native compilation. But recompiling Qt is a *heavy* task, and we do that a lot (We're not using X11)
<sveinse> And such, Qt and our apps are cross build using the armel cross compiler
<persia> Right.  In your very special case, I think you're probably doing the least painful way.
<persia> In general, I think folk ought use X :)
<sveinse> Yes, agree. Unfortunately our target (OMAP3) does not have any accelerated 2D driver for X11
<persia> (as I think I argued with you many months ago, only to discover convincing you personally didn't affect the results)
<sveinse> hehe
<persia> Hrm?  I thought we had one of those in the archive.
<persia> pvr-something.
<sveinse> powervr or sgx. That a 3D accel, not 2D
<sveinse> Thats OMAPs limitation, not Qt nor X11
<persia> Ah, yeah.  For OMAP3 it appears there are only the EGL and GLES drivers.
<sveinse> Anyways since you mentioned our discussion: I am going to test to run stock qt4-x11 on X in one single fullscreen Qt app to bechmark its performance vs. the direct QWS/FB implementation
<sveinse> If it works good, we can ditch our own Qt compilation and merge over to pure native compilation
<hrw> persia: we cannot be multiarch with cross compilation yet
<hrw> persia: no support for multiarch headers
<persia> hrw, Ah.  Maybe you know what sveinse needs to do to transition the dev environment to natty?
<hrw> sveinse: you need to update your own cross compiler to handle multiarch paths
<hrw> persia: did you saw http://jeffbastian.blogspot.com/2011/06/storage-speed-on-pandaboard-revisited.html page?
<persia> I didn't
<persia> Oh my.  That's a bug needs fixing.
<ogra_> persia, well, depends which kernel he used, he doesnt give a clue
<ogra_> i would suspect its a PM issue
<ogra_> if the pinging improves speed that smewhat points to that
<persia> ogra_, Sure.  Something to test against the kernels we have I suppose.
<ogra_> well, i would expect that as part of GrueMaster's or janimo's spec work this cycle
<hrw> prpplague wrote on pandaboard ML that issue happens also without smsc on board
<hrw> yes most likely it is. i've modified a pandaboard to remove the
<hrw> LAN9514 and wire a host port connector to the EHCI. even with the
<hrw> LAN9514 removed i am still have similar issues. this leaves the USB
<ogra_> i sere something similar on the ac100 ....
<hrw>  </quote>
<ogra_> *see
<ogra_> and i actually suspect we have a general issue with USB speed on arm
<persia> We've had lots of issues before with unexpectedly poor performance from USB storage.
<ogra_> welll, i dont think its a storage prob at all
<ogra_> i think its on a lower level
 * persia suspects interrupt handling
<persia> That said, it's low-level enough that I don't trust myself to guess
<ogra_> i also think its related to the USB NIC driver segfaults we see with many differnt drivers
<persia> And perhaps the reports of horridly distorted audio with some USB audio devices
<ogra_> since it seems the majority of USB NICs  needs vm.min_free_kbytes set to some high value to not drop packages
<persia> That's just wrong.
<ogra_> thats the only known workaround currently
<ogra_> i dont think anyone has tracked that bug further yet
<persia> How does one debug this sort of thing?
<ogra_> no idea, ask the kernel team :)
<ogra_> likely by scattering printks all over the code
<persia> Right.
 * persia climbs back up the stack into code that doesn't even get compiled
<ogra_> on the ac100 is see some funny behavior with PM and wlan ... PM powers down the card faster than a ping returns ...
<ogra_> so you get proper throughput when you have a constant stream of data ... but if you ping you get like 3-5sec return times
<ogra_> (when pinging without traffic in the card)
<sveinse> I'm trying to use arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc without sysroot (since it does not support it). How do you prevent arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc to attempt to link with host libs?
<sveinse> It tries to load: "opened script file /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libz.so" which is not correct
<ogra_> hey, but its 64bit, probably makes your binaries run faster on arm then :P
<sveinse> The armel-cross ld shouldn't be searching /usr/lib and /lib, should it ?
<sveinse> :P
<ogra_> no idea, i dont touch cross stuff
<sveinse> hrw ^^
<sveinse> doing arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc -v ... reveals:
<sveinse> LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/gcc/arm-linux-gnueabi/4.5.2/:/usr/lib/gcc/arm-linux-gnueabi/4.5.2/../../../../arm-linux-gnueabi/lib/:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<sveinse> I don't see why the latter is present
<hrw> sveinse: and ' --with-headers=/usr/arm-linux-gnueabi/include --with-libs=/usr/arm-linux-gnueabi/lib' is shown too
<hrw> sveinse: here arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc -v does not show LIBRARY_PATH
<hrw> sveinse: http://pastebin.com/vmHmg8t6
<sveinse> I think you need it in a complete line where it tries to link
<sveinse> Try this: arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,-e,qt_core_boilerplate -Wl,-O1 -shared -Wl,-soname,libQtCore.so.4 -o libQtCore.so.4.7.2 -lpthread -lz -lm -ldl -lrt -v
<sveinse> Its does nothing, but it reveals the settings
<sveinse> FYI this is arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc 4.5.2 from natty stock
<sveinse> hrw, 4.5.2-8ubunutu3 to be more specific
<hrw> thx - it really looks strange
<sveinse> hrw, why was --sysroot removed from the toolchain? Isn't it just about not using --sysroot and then it behaves equal to ld without sysroot support?
<sveinse> Because when cross building (non debian source), if ld encounters a linker script with say "GROUP ( /lib/arm-linux-gnueabi/libphread.so.0)", using --sysroot would make ld prefix that path with a dir, while it's rather cumbersome without sysroot because I have to alter the linkerscripts.
<sveinse> Alternatively, does ubuntu have some chroot tool/environment to do cross building in?
<hrw> sveinse: iirc I already wrote why in your bug report
<ogra_> sveinse, qemu-debootstrap
<sveinse> hrw, no offence but this means that there is no will to resolve the issue and make sysroot available. With other words: I don't understand why the cross toolchain is broken by a setting which can be omitted.
<hrw> sveinse: Linaro will provide binary toolchain which will be sysrooted
<hrw> Ubuntu cross compilers will still be like they are cause they are more targetted as helping tool for those who want to cross compile for ubuntu then as cross compiler for embedded target developers (like in your use case)
<sveinse> do you know if there exists a pre-build PPA for that?
<hrw> no ppa - it will be tarballs not packages
<sveinse> ok
<hrw> I can send you link when will produce first working one
<sveinse> excellent!
<hrw> but hope that will get sane suggestions/opinions ;D
<sveinse> yes, you'll have to excuse my naive questions, I'm just sitting here with a system which does not work.
<sveinse> And yes, I hoped the armel-cross were a cross tool similar to codesourcery, but apparently not
<sveinse> even though I dont think it's far off being one
<sveinse> As a tempoarary workaround (today) I can either create a small tool which will search for all linker-script in my rootfs and replace it with the host path
<sveinse> Or, perhaps as ogra_ suggest qemu-debootstrap, but I'm not sure how to use it though
<ogra_> like debootstrap
<ogra_> behaves the same from a user POV
<sveinse> so you can run arbitrary command inside a chroot?
<ogra_> you can run a full arm userspace in a chroot
<sveinse> Using host executables (and not binfmt/qmeu)?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> it indeed uses binfmt
<sveinse> So compiling qt will be much slower then
<hrw> sveinse: http://home.haerwu.biz/~hrw/t/ is my experimental one - no warranty that works
<ogra_> will be faster than in a qemu VM but yeah, slower than cross
<sveinse> hrw, thanks I'll try
<hrw> sveinse: fetch and ping me - I will remove tarballs
<sveinse> You know, I actually planned on blogging how we did our setup to make a working cross build environment. But I'm uncertain if there are interest for such a blog because we're using all the tools which is not recommended or "you're on your own"... We use rootstock to create a rootfs-dev/ dir where all -dev packages are installed. And then we used to do gcc --sysroot to that rootfs-dev/ to...
<sveinse> ...cross build apps.
<sveinse> hrw, eta. 4mins or so
<sveinse> I do understand cross building is not the way ubuntu does it or wants to do it, but it's not more dirty to cross build than any other method. Apparently a bit more cumbersome obviously.
<sveinse> hrw, done, thanks
<hrw> thx. dropped
<hrw> sveinse: write a post
<sveinse> any ideas of a site where I can blog?
<hrw> create own on on wordpress.com?
<sveinse> hrw, cc1plus seems to depend on a set of libs. e.g. libgmp.so.10 is missing from my system (and I cant find it on packages.ubuntu.com)
<hrw> sveinse: what is your system?
<sveinse> Strange... ldd sais something else...
<sveinse> amd64, natty
<hrw> should work under natty. I built under oneiric
<sveinse> I can try, and ignore the warning.
<sveinse> It seems to fail because of this missing so. At least it does not give any other indication why it fails
<sveinse> hrw, http://pastebin.com/1cqLSe85
<sveinse> this is from a configure test within qt in our build setup
<hrw> natty has libgmp.so.3
<hrw> try in oneiric chroot
<hrw> once I will get it into buildable state I will do build under natty or maybe even lucid
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, ping
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: pong
<ogra_> GrueMaster, do you happen to have an up to date netbook/desktop image around on a panda or so ?
<GrueMaster> Not atm, but I can image one and do stuff very quickly.
 * ogra_ would like to know if Bug 794938 happens on panda too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 794938 in lightdm "lightdm dies with "Failed to fork: Cannot allocate memory" on login" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794938
<ogra_> since thats our default login manager since a few days, it would be good if it worked ;)
<ogra_> which reminds me ...
 * ogra_ looks what it takes to switch to the desktop seed, i should do that now
<GrueMaster> let me know what the new name will be.  I am also mirroring the kubuntu stuff and want to make sure of no filename conflicts.
<ogra_> i hope it will be the same as the main x86 image with just preinstalled added and armel as subarch
<ogra_> we'll see what comes out at the rear end i guess :)
<GrueMaster> That's the same name as the kubuntu files.
<GrueMaster> I wish there was a way to differentiate.  Would make my life easier.
<GrueMaster> Guess I'll have to modify my mirror script again.
 * GrueMaster checks to see if the coffee is ready.
<ogra_> well, ideally we would have the same name just different subarch
<ogra_> but we dont do isos and we're preinstalled
<GrueMaster> oneiric-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4.img.gz is the name of the kubuntu image.
<ogra_> well, i just fired off a build
<ogra_> lets see if we're lucky and the archive is in sync :)
<ogra_> if so, we'll see what comes out :)
<ogra_> i'm curious where it will be published :)
<janimo> hrw, thanks for the storage speed on panda link, checking it now
<hrw> np
<janimo> hrw, although it indeed looks a board specific issue and not something to take into account in our storage speedup blueprint which si SD centric anyway
<hrw> SD should die
<hrw> 0.5$ sd card reader can get better results from simple tests then omap4 controller sometimes
<ogra_> hmm, seems my build will survive, its over 20min in
<Garagoth> Hello.
<Garagoth> I'm having problem with my Ubuntu on BeagleBoard-xM
<Garagoth> mmcblk0: error -110 sending read/write command, response 0x0, card status 0x400e00
<Garagoth> lots of those messages during boot
<GrueMaster> Garagoth: What image are you using?
<Garagoth> netinstall
<Garagoth> it installed fine... I used it for a while...
<Garagoth> then reboot
<Garagoth> and it cannot boot as / cannot be mounted
<GrueMaster> netinstall?  We don't currently have a supported netinstall.
<Garagoth> you have...
<GrueMaster> They are enabled and get built with the debian installer, but they are untested and buggy.
<Jef91> Howdy folks.
<Garagoth> http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#Ubuntu_11.04_.28Natty.29
<Garagoth> netinstall image
<Garagoth> s/image/method/
<Garagoth> GrueMaster: So netinstall I made is not supported by any means?
<GrueMaster> Not by Ubuntu.  We are working on it this cycle.
<Garagoth> Ah well. 3 days of work lost.
<Jef91> I'm following the guide here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<Jef91> And when I try to launch the qemu I am getting kernel panic
<Jef91> Any ideas why?
<GrueMaster> Garagoth: Most of the files these instructions use are not even from Ubuntu.  I'm looking over the scripts now.  There is no way we can support something someone else has cobbled together.
<GrueMaster> We do have a preinstalled image for both headless & netbook for 11.04 though.  The headless image uses the serial console to run oem-config, and you can select different tasks from it for server or desktop workloads.
<Garagoth> GrueMaster: headless install failed for me.
<GrueMaster> Oh?  How so?
<GrueMaster> What rev board do you have?
<Garagoth> I can re-try it now and then I can provide you with details.
<Garagoth> BB-xM rev C
<GrueMaster> There were some changes apparently.  You might need my updated x-loader/u-boot.
<GrueMaster> Let me find the link
<Garagoth> is x-loader/u-boot update required for headless to install?
<Garagoth> I have Texas Instruments X-Loader 1.5.0 (Mar 29 2011 - 09:06:55)
<GrueMaster> I'm looking.  It is bug 770679 if you want to read up on it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 770679 in linux "Missing proper support for Beagle XM rev B and C" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770679
<GrueMaster> Looks like a kernel fix.
<GrueMaster> For natty.
<Garagoth> is it in headless image already, or should I patch it somehow?
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: ^^^  Any hints on this?
<Jef91> anyone know of a prebuilt kernel that works with arm qemu?
<GrueMaster> Garagoth: If it requires adding a kernel to the image, I'll bundle it in a tarball with instructions.
<Garagoth> Thanks.
<Garagoth> In the meantime I will re-try with headless image
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: just need to generate an uImage from latest kernel available at proposed
<rsalveti> it's not going to boot for the first time
<rsalveti> you need to replace it at the image to make it boot and then install it correctly
<rsalveti> kind of the same issue we had in the previous cycle
<GrueMaster> ok.  I'll pull it in on my XM and create a tarball & instructions.  Thanks.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: yeah, but best thing is to compile the same kernel that's available with the release, adding the important patches on top
<rsalveti> as then we can just request the user to download the uImage
<Garagoth> Hm. I got installer, but installer failed as it had not network. Is it likely the symptom?
<rsalveti> instead of downloading the deb and installing it
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: I'll generate the uImage with the same kernel version used at the release
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: can you just get what kernel version is the one used at the released image?
<GrueMaster> linux-image-2.6.38-8-omap 2.6.38-8.42
<rsalveti> thanks
<Garagoth> When booting current headless image I get: "init: ureadahead-other main process (372) terminated with status 4"
<rsalveti> give me some minutes
<rsalveti> that's expected
<Garagoth> ok.
<Garagoth> And it says: Beagle unknown 0x02
<rsalveti> this should be fixed with the new kernel
<rsalveti> hold some minutes and I'll have an uImage for you to test
<Garagoth> Sure.
<rcn-ee> Garagoth, what kernel (uname -a) where you running when you were getting flooded with -110 errors?
<Garagoth> 2.6.39-x1
<rcn-ee> humm, weird.. which board?
<Garagoth> BB-xM rev C
<Garagoth> during install those errors appeared (during boot only I think)
<rcn-ee> very strange.. i haven't seen that yet on my xM's.. i did pushout an 2.6.39.1-x1 update a couple days ago.. if you still have the image, are you able to try it? http://rcn-ee.net/deb/natty/v2.6.39.1-x1/ (install-me.sh script)
<Garagoth> and after reboot same errors caused / to be unable to be mounted
<Garagoth> that image does not boot anymore
<Garagoth> fails with message that / cannot be mounted
<rcn-ee> Sweet, then my 2.6.38 -> to 2.6.39 broke boards.. great..
<Garagoth> :-)
<Garagoth> Your netinstall script was fine
<Garagoth> everything worked except no slip kernel module
<Garagoth> and I need it :-)
<rcn-ee> what config do you need?
<rcn-ee> Here's my last xm stress test: http://rcn-ee.homeip.net:81/dl/gcc/sys/dmesg-174678-2.6.39-x1-beagle-xma-512mb.log  (why i'm not getting the mmc -110 error..)
<Garagoth> I have pair of Xbee connected over USB and I need to connect then using slip ...
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/beaglexm/uImage
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: this is the kernel  2.6.38-8.42 with the rev c patches included
<Garagoth> Are you using own sd card? I'm using card shipped with beagle...
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: just update the wiki doc explaining to replace the uImage from the sdcard with this one
<rsalveti> then the first boot should be fine
<rcn-ee> Garagoth, yeah, i thru away the ones came with the xM's.. to slow..
<rcn-ee> (thru/burned)
<Garagoth> rcn-ee: Hm. So maybe this is a reason... I mounted that card on my laptop, fsck'ed it.. copied it fully using dd .. no errors in process.
<Garagoth> but on BB-xM it fails to work.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: the user should also replace the vmlinuz that's inside the second partition, at /boot
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: replace it with http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/beaglexm/zImage
<Garagoth> Same card works fine with Angstrom
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: as one step from jasper is to run flash-kernel again
<rsalveti> replacing both files should be enough to get a working system based on the released images
<rsalveti> same procedure as we used during maverick
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: also put a note saying the user should enable natty-proposed in case he's updating his system
<GrueMaster> ok
<Garagoth> rcn-ee: Also, same sd card 'looks' faster under Angstrom then under Ubuntu
<rsalveti> as otherwise he'll get a newer kernel but not the one with the fixes
<GrueMaster> Actually, there is no newer kernel excpet in proposed at the moment.
<rsalveti> and that should do it
<rsalveti> even better
<rsalveti> thought we had Ubuntu-2.6.38-9.43
<rcn-ee> Garagoth, yeah the mmc driver has changed a lot since 2.6.32 in Angstrom... Do you need the other 3 config's enabled http://pastebin.com/5BwQT9aN
<GrueMaster> Haven't seen one.
<rcn-ee> They also boot at 1Ghz..
<GrueMaster> My xm is currently running natty headless as I am using it for usbboot testing on panda.  I have been monitoring updates.
<Garagoth> rcn-ee: Mm. well, slip was only thing I missed so far; usb serial, fddi and pl drivers were there... does your .39 kernel and build include patches rsalveti included?
<rsalveti> probably
<rsalveti> as rcn-ee was the one who created the patches ;-)
<rcn-ee> it was one of those #'s.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/770679 ;)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 770679 in linux "Missing proper support for Beagle XM rev B and C" [Medium,Fix committed]
<mattwaddel> rsalveti: rcn-ee; I've been fighting the same battles as Garagoth over the last few days and I'm curious, does u-boot need to be updated to detect bb-Xm rev C also?
<Garagoth> rsalveti: :-)
<rcn-ee> i thought no... but a couple android people running xM C's with old u-boot these last few days have show otherwise..
<Garagoth> mattwaddel: I have bb-xm rev c
<Garagoth> so yes..
<mattwaddel> Garagoth: where did you get the updated u-boot?
<rsalveti> mattwaddel: check bug 770679
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 770679 in linux "Missing proper support for Beagle XM rev B and C" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770679
<rsalveti> you'll find the patches
<rsalveti> but I don't think they are really necessary
<mattwaddel> rsalveti: got it, thx
<rcn-ee> Oh rsalveti, heads up a new older beagle "C5" is coming out with new memory, mlo/u-boot patches have been posted to the beagleboard group...
<rsalveti> rcn-ee: yeah, saw that
<rsalveti> will be integrating in the following days
<rsalveti> but thanks for heads up
<rcn-ee> ah okay cool.  Been updating my script to include it to..
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Do you have a vmlinuz for the patched kernel?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: grab the zImage at the same link I sent
<GrueMaster> Ok.  I'll just rename it.  Make it less confusing for the users.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: would be good to rename with the correct version
<GrueMaster> Do we care about fixing maverick?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: do you have in hands?
<rsalveti> like vmlinuz-2.6.38-foobar
<rsalveti> I can rename at my host area
<GrueMaster> I have it now.  Am posting up to my updates directory.
<rsalveti> ok, cool
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: for now let's just fix natty
<GrueMaster> ok
<MrBIOS> re
<Garagoth> GrueMaster: How long till new files for testing will be there? Or should I just grab what rsalveti published? (It is important as I am hungry and I wonder if I have time to go eat something before I get something to test)
<GrueMaster> Garagoth: Done.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapNetbook
<GrueMaster> Same instructions and files apply to headless (updating that wiki now.)
<Garagoth> Cool, thanks.
<Garagoth> Applying...
<GrueMaster> Let me know if there are any issues with the kernel or my instructions.
<Garagoth> Instructions are fine.
<Garagoth> one more thing... netbook image does not have /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-omap
<Garagoth> but there is symlink pointing to it
<GrueMaster> Yes, that is correct.  It is made by oem-config.
<Garagoth> oooh. it detected network. Better.
<Garagoth> hm, so netbook install now will give me working mouse and keyboard, right? (previously they were dead, just image on screen)
<GrueMaster> They should if you are using the netbook image.  If you are installing from the headless image...I don't know.  May need to tweak the cmdline.
<Garagoth> How can I convert headless to give me console? u-boot params?
<Garagoth> & getty ?
<GrueMaster> After running through oem-config, edit /boot/boot.script and either add console=tty0 or remove the current console==ttyO2,115200n8.  Then rerun flash-kernel & reboot.
<Garagoth> Sounds easy. Thanks.
<GrueMaster> (should be only one "=".  I have phat phingers)  :P
<Garagoth> Mm, figured it out.
<GrueMaster> If you remove the "console= " entirely, you should get a nice graphical boot screen.
<Garagoth> Hm? But I will loose serial console, right?
<GrueMaster> True.
<Garagoth> Angstrom does have both, serial & X at same time.
<Garagoth> but their ld is broken somehow.
<GrueMaster> You can add a serial login by copying /etc/init/tty2.conf to /etc/init/ttyO2.conf and editing the file to use ttyO2 115200.
<GrueMaster> You won't see boot messages, but you will have a serial console login.
<Garagoth> but won't u-boot display there anyway?
<GrueMaster> Yes, that won't change.  What you would see is u-boot log output, followed by a login screen.
<Garagoth> Hmm. Gonna figure out how Angstrom did that... but later, for now headless is fine.
<Garagoth> By the way, why headless install displays red screen on dvi?
<Garagoth> bright red
<MrBIOS> because it's written by commies
<GrueMaster> I don't see that.
<GrueMaster> When do you see that?
<Garagoth> all the time
<Garagoth> for whole install
<Garagoth> it is now removing packages, and still bright red
<GrueMaster> Might be due to the last minute color map changes made prior to release.
<Garagoth> or another rev C difference?
<mattwaddel> Garagoth: that's one of the things I'm seeing with the Linaro images also
<persia> That's not really surprising: it's the same uboot.
<GrueMaster> It could be that u-boot isn't recognizing the silicon and throwing up a red screen.  I noticed on the bug that there is a patch floating around upstream.  Shouldn't be critical though.
<persia> Workaround: either initialise a framebuffer or don't attach a screen :)
<Garagoth> :-)
<Garagoth> um... why there is no libserial on ubuntu-arm ?
<Garagoth> normal natty has it
<ogra_> WOHOOOO !
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ogra_> GrueMaster, looks like the name is the same as kde :/
<GrueMaster> Pffft Figures.
 * GrueMaster modifies scripts accordingly.
 * ogra_ is really surprised it built
<Garagoth> Hey, what about libserial? I kinda need it :-)
<GrueMaster> Garagoth: apt-get install libserial?
<GrueMaster> The headless images are very minimal.
<ogra_> ITYM libserial0
<Garagoth> E: Unable to locate package libserial
<GrueMaster> ogra_: When will netbook disappear?
<Garagoth> E: Unable to locate package libserial0
<GrueMaster> Garagoth: make sure universe is enabled.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, after i changed the crontab (which i'll do after the call)
<Garagoth> libserial-dev is also non-present for arm
<Garagoth> hmm
 * ogra_ sees it 
<GrueMaster> Garagoth: libserial0
<Garagoth> universe you say....
<GrueMaster> yep.
<GrueMaster> pool/universe/libs/libserial/libserial0_0.6.0~rc1-0ubuntu2_armel.deb
<Garagoth> My fault for not checking this... I assumed that repo config is same as for desktops
<GrueMaster> It "should" be.  Thought we had that fixed.
<GrueMaster> grmbl.
<ogra_> we did
<ogra_> what image is that ?
<Garagoth> ubuntu-11.04-preinstalled-headless-armel+omap.img
<ogra_> hmm, that should definitely enable universe in your sources.list
<Garagoth> only restricted was uncommented
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> oh, wow
<ogra_> the first upload of linux 3.0
<ogra_> that was quick
<Garagoth> netbook image also has only restricted sources enabled.
<rsalveti> Garagoth: did the image work for you?
<Garagoth> I just installed it. A second please, I will reboot it now to verify.
<Garagoth> it still says: "Beagle unknown 0x02"
<Garagoth> uhm...
<Garagoth> ALERT!  /dev/disk/by-uuid/b1971b59-d07f-4f96-9478-4c96a43e1e56 does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!
<rsalveti> that's weird, same happened with Matt_O
<Matt_O> eh?
<rsalveti> first time he tried it showed unknown, then after a reboot it showed rev C
<Garagoth> well... I still see unknown 0x02... and root device is not found
<Garagoth> initramfs shell
<Garagoth> from busybox
<Garagoth> and that is all I have now...
<Garagoth> but dmesg shows: mmcblk0: p1 p2
<Garagoth> Hm! it has dirrefent uuid ...
<Garagoth> Hm, no editor in initramfs / ash ?
<Martyn> not usually
<Martyn> but you can do the usual "dumb" editor
<Martyn> echo > file
<Martyn> echo >> file
<Martyn> ad nauseum
<Garagoth> I use cat | sed
<Martyn> no sed
<Garagoth> :D
<Garagoth> yes sed
<Martyn> is there sed in that busybox?
<Martyn> or initramfs?
<Garagoth> yes
<Garagoth> and awk
<Martyn> yeah, then cat | sed
<Garagoth> ash
<Martyn> I thought that they still had some nano/pico or vi in there
<Martyn> it's gone?
<Martyn> cause it was the most useful thing in there, for interactive editing
<Garagoth> so it seems
<Martyn> damn
<Martyn> That's unfun
 * Martyn checks on his Versatile Express
<Martyn> I'll be sporked .. yeah .. no vi, no pico
<Garagoth> hm... where does that path exist?
<Garagoth> I corrected fstab
<Garagoth> where else?
<Garagoth> ahm. initramfs
<Garagoth> how can I edit this?
<Garagoth> I have a request... please include nano and flash-kernel into initramfs
<ogra_> why ?
<ogra_> its on the rootfs
<ogra_> just chroot into it
<Garagoth> chroot... and remount /proc and /dev
<Garagoth> into chroot
<ogra_> mount --bind /dev /root/dev ...
<ogra_> before chrooting
<Garagoth> Mm.
<ogra_> then mount sys and proc if you are inside
<Garagoth> Ok. You are right...
<Garagoth> rsalveti: Ok. System went up after fixing boot.script & flash-kernel
<rsalveti> cool
<Garagoth> for rome reason there was wrong uuid
<Garagoth> for root device
<Garagoth> and not whong as a typa.. entirely wrong
<Garagoth> typo*
<Garagoth> is mpurate in boot.script a cpu speed?
<ogra_> yes
<Garagoth> it is set to 500... as I have bb-xm, can I change it to 800 or 1000 ?
<rsalveti> 800 is the maximum recommended
<ogra_> i think 900 is max with that kernel
<ogra_> and 800 the max recommended ;)
<Martyn> Stick to 800
<Martyn> you don't want all the heat that you get at 900
<Martyn> (power consumption is a nasty, power function curve)
<Garagoth> I do not care about power consumption
<Garagoth> I have attached to beagle 2 microframe motors, each consuming 15 Amps @ 24 V
<rsalveti> you can also get some weird errors with 900mhz
<ogra_> yes, it can cost stability
<Garagoth> So advertised 1GHz is a myth?
<Martyn> No, it's just high sort
<rsalveti> no, lack proper software support
<Martyn> I have an i.mx53 running at 1Ghz .. it's hot, and it's not entirely stable, but with a heatsink it does stabilize and works well
<Garagoth> Hm, so heatsink would be a solution you say... and what does mpurate=auto do?
<Martyn> lets it float
<Garagoth> from to where?
<Martyn> dunno .. I'd have to dig around the kernel code :)
<rsalveti> Garagoth: bug 771537
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771537 in linux "mpurate=1000 fails on beagleXM" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771537
<Martyn> between 500 and 700
<Garagoth> Smart reflex?
<Garagoth> Martyn: thanks. I will set 800 then...
<rsalveti> Garagoth: dynamic voltage and frequency support
<rsalveti> http://focus.ti.com/general/docs/wtbu/wtbugencontent.tsp?templateId=6123&navigationId=12032&contentId=4609
<Garagoth> Yeah, found the same link... had no idea that linux has this...
<Garagoth> I assumed it is a hardware solution, not software...
<rsalveti> you also need support at the software side
<Garagoth> mpurate is 800... what about core clock? (332)
<ogra_> Martyn, the PXE code ...
<ogra_> Martyn, does that send any identifier to the DHCP server during the communication so we can make out what device sent the request ?
<Martyn> yes
<Martyn> although I don't have the code in front of me
<Martyn> best person to ask is Jason -- jason.hobbs@calxeda.com
<ogra_> i.e.a vendor-class identifier or some such
<jhobbs> yea
<ogra_> how does it set that ?
<ogra_> based on the board name ?
<jhobbs> yes
<jhobbs> CONFIG_BOOTP_VCI_STRING
<ogra_> awesome
<jhobbs> for versatile express: U-boot.ca9x4_ct_vxp
<Martyn> thanks :) I knew you were online :)
<Martyn> I just wasn't sure if you were watching IRC :)
<jhobbs> there's also a client architecture field that can be used, it's stuff like "x86_32" or "x86_64" usually, but doesn't have official definitions for ARM parts
<ogra_> yeah, that doesnt help our usecase ... but a vendor-class-identifier will
<ogra_> we need to know the subarch, not the arch :)
<MrCurious_>  gruemaster: if i install a headless image, there is no reason that i cant have it upgrade the packages to be an image with display, but after the initial install right?
<MrCurious_> as in, there is no special bit of magic outside of the package manager installed bits differentiating head and headless installs
<GrueMaster> Just run tasksel to select what environment you want.
<GrueMaster> The only other tidbit is you will need to edit /boot/boot.script and either delete the console= section or add console=/dev/tty0
<MrCurious_> cool, so not involved at all
#ubuntu-arm 2011-06-10
<ZeZu> Are there any known usb-storage issues on natty/pandaboard ?  I have all sorts of interesting issues w/ various chipsets I use in linux/windows on a regular basis,  the JM20336 always drops fairly soon after plugging it in,  the CY7C68300A normally works but drops sometimes as well  ( have rootfs on it so thats troublesome ) ... another gives an error and disables all URBs and never works
<ZeZu> the jmicron chipset gets a reset then tells me the device offlined, not ready after error recovery
<ZeZu> Seems like it might just not like the SSD connected..
 * jburkholder42 feels left out with no hardware
<Jef91> Anyone know a solid guide for getting an ARM system running in qemu?
<jburkholder1> Jef91: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<Jef91> I've got that, when I try to launch the qemu I'm only getting a black screen
<jburkholder1> did you try the chroot?
<jburkholder1> IIRC both the system emulator and userspace emulator worked last time I tried
<persia> What are you trying to do with the emulator?
<Jef91> just launch the system
<Jef91> I'm launching "qemu-system-arm -M versatilepb -cpu cortex-a8 -kernel ./vmlinuz-lucid -hda arm.img -m 256 -append "root=/dev/sda mem=256M devtmpfs.mount=0 rw"
<Jef91> "
<persia> Oh, I meant at a much higher level.  There's been a few people by who wanted to do stuff and it turned out the stuff they wanted to do didn't require the emulator they thought it might initially.
<persia> That ought work.
<Jef91> I want to create a full root FS
<Jef91> want to build some packages in the ARM arch. as well for a repo
<persia> If you have hardware, I'd recommend doing the building there.
<persia> If you don't have hardware, I'd suggest using sbuild or pbuilder with a cross-chroot, and not running full qemu.
<Jef91> I'd like to do it in a full qemu as I'm going to be building a rootfs from it eventually
<persia> You plan to build a rootfs based on the deritus of the environment in which you've been running builds?
<Jef91> No I plan to have two environments
<persia> A build environment and a target environment, for deployment?
<Jef91> Correct.
<Jef91> Thats a good idea right?
<persia> OK.  So, for the build environment, I'll recommend *not* using qemu's system emulation, and just use the syscall emulation with pbuilder or sbuild's cross-chroot support.
<Jef91> Alrighty - noted.
<persia> That's more likely to have been tested (yes, it's noisy about some things, but still).
<Jef91> I still need a qemu though
<Jef91> for setting up a depolyment system
<persia> For testing, or for chroot creation?
<Jef91> Both I would think
<persia> In my experience, running on hardware and running in qemu have surprisingly different performance characteristics.
<persia> One of the key bits is that most Ubuntu environments end up not being able to run with the 256M of memory available to qemu's versatilepb environment.
<Jef91> I don't care about performance
<Jef91> I just want to physically setup the system
<Jef91> in a qemu
<persia> And there was recently a debate about how to generate rootfs images for production in this channel, in which the consensus seemed to be "get some hardware".  If you're playing, rootstrap or qemu-debootstrap or multistrap or debootstrap in an emulator can all work, but nobody seemed confident about standing behind any of them.
<persia> Ah.  If you really want to use qemu, then you have to use qemu to do that :)  In which case, the instructions on the page already mentioned are supposed to work.
<Jef91> I have to run for now - and I am aware they are "suppose" to work.
<Jef91> If they did in fact work for me though, I wouldn't be here ;)
<Jef91> I guess I'll be back later when hopefully someone can help :-/
<Jef91|AFK> Thanks for your input persia
<persia> Sorry I'm not able to help you reach your goal.
<jburkholder1> blank screen might be because the console is not going to the right place
<persia> I thought console went to qemu console by default.
<persia> (which may not be the default shown in the SDL window)
<jburkholder1> the kernel might be using the serial port though
<jburkholder1> I seem to remember having to fool with redirecting the serial port to stdout to see the console messages
<jburkholder1> either with -nographic or -serial stdio qemu options
<jburkholder1> building a toolchain in the system emulator took forever so I switched to the chroot environment
<Jef91> Howdy folks - so I'm trying to setup an Ubuntu rootfs through qemu and I've followed the guide posted here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch and when it gets to the step of launching the VM all I get is a black screen. Ideas?
<jburkholder1> Jef91: have you tried -nographic?
<Jef91> ahh I have not
<Jef91> let me try that - one moment
<jburkholder1> if that doesn't work try setting the console to serial by passing console parameter to the kernel
<jburkholder1> console=ttyAMA0 (this is what I found in google)
<Jef91> how do I pass the console argument to the kernel?
<jburkholder1> and then you might have to use qemu -serial option to get the serial output on stdio
<jburkholder1> with the -append qemu option
<jburkholder1> -append "console=ttyAMA0"
<jburkholder1> seems that and -nographic should work
<Jef91> alrighty
<Jef91> setting up something else atm - will try in a few
<Jef91> thanks!
<jburkholder1> no problem, I'm off to sleep
<ericb2> ping janimo ?
<ericb2> janimo: please unping : I retrieved the link
<garagoth> rcn-ee: ping
 * jburkholder1 wakes up
<janimo> ericb2, unping
<ericb2> janimo: hello. Nevermind , I found the link
<ppisati> ogra_: can i use ac100's internal flash for ubuntu installation? or just usb/sd?
<ogra_> ppisati, i would recommend the internal, its the fastes disk you can get on the device (and its not actually fast ...)
<ogra_> ppisati, what model did you get ?
<ppisati> ogra_: 10Z
<ogra_> (its written on the bottom)
<ppisati> 8GB
<ogra_> ah, the same as GrueMaster then
<ppisati> and i didn't update to 2.2
<ogra_> he has massive probs with his ...
<ppisati> oh sh*t...
<ogra_> i hope this is a GrueMaster thing
<GrueMaster> hey!
<ogra_> he has a hand to actually run into strange bugs nobody else gets
<GrueMaster> ppisati: If you can, do a backup of every partition first.
<GrueMaster> ogra_: It's my job, its what I do.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, it wasnt a complaint ;)
<jburkholder1> Jef91: did you get your environment running?
<Jef91> Nope. Still keeps giving just a black screen
<Jef91> Got Debian ARM rolling though, so I guess that will have to do
<Jef91> all .debs anyways I guess
<jburkholder1> hmm, that's a shame
<gfunk> I have a noob question.  Can I install ubuntu lucid on an Apple TV 2nd generation witch I believe has an ARM Cortex A-7
<gfunk> I found the device support page here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/DeviceSupport but I don't see the ATV2
<GrueMaster> If you can get a kernel & bootloader for it, it should be able to run Ubuntu.  I would go with Natty over Lucid as there is more supported apps and better stability.
<GrueMaster> I suggest looking for someone that has Ubuntu running on an iPad.
<gfunk> Thanks for the response Grue
<gfunk> Does the iPAD run the Cortex-8 or 9?
<GrueMaster> A8 I think.
<GrueMaster> I don't know.  It isn't something we are actively working on and I don't know of any hacks to get it working off hand.
<gfunk> Are there any natty guides where I can start on a custom kernel & bootloader build?
<gfunk> i have built custom x86 and amd64 kernels but not bootloaders
<GrueMaster> You will have to google for it as we don't have any bootloaders that are known to work with Apple arm platforms.
<gfunk> I am googling now...  I see some have tried on the iPAD
<gfunk> unsuccessfully.......
<Jef91> huh
<Jef91> even the Ubuntu netboot initrd doesn't boot properly in qemu
<Jef91> jburkholder1 got the netboot image rolling...
<Jef91> ooo spoke too soon
<Jef91> Image gets through the first few installer screens and then just died on me
<Jef91> just the blue ncurses screen with nothing up shortly after it starts downloading
<jburkholder1> oh, well you got your console working I guess, can't help much from here :)
<Jef91> :-/
<Jef91> with the natty netboot image I am geting this in terminal when I try to star the QEMU "Unknown cp14 read op1:0 crn:0 crm:0 op2:0"
<jburkholder1> that's a qemu problem, if qemu continues it may not matter
<Jef91> is there any way to run an arm machine on a desktop system other than qemu?
<persia> Use an arm desktop :)  More seriously, there are some commercial tools, but they aren't especially better, except for simulating specific hardware.
<Jef91> ahh persia
<Jef91> qemu keeps giving super mixed results
<Jef91> and I've yet to find any guide that works for getting ubuntu or debian ARM working under QEMU
<persia> I've never had real success with it myself.  Some sporadic success with jaunty, but most of the times I've tried it since have been frustrating.
<persia> Hardware is becoming increasingly inexpensive and available.  Some devices for as little as USD 99.
<Jef91> yea I know
<Jef91> I'd just really like a full system to type commands and such into
<persia> If you just want to run commands, the cross-chroots with qemu-static work fairly well.
<persia> Yes, this doesn't help with kernel testing, but can do most other things.
<Jef91> true
<Jef91> Whats a cross chroot again?
<persia> Some dynamic allocators and anything that depends on binfmt tends to break, but that'S a minority of things.
<persia> You build an armel chroot on a non-armel system.
<Jef91> Got a link for a HOWTO on that one?
<persia> `apt-get install qemu-user-static; mkdir chroot; sudo qemu-debootstrap --arche=armel natty ./chroot; sudo chroot ./chroot /bin/bash`
<persia> Err, add a "sudo" in the front :)
<persia> Oh, and "arch=armel".
<Jef91> persia can't find qemu-user-static
<Jef91> on a lucid base
<persia> In lucid, install qemu-kvm-extras-static
<Jef91> thanks
<persia> I'd still recommend a natty chroot, or at least maverick.  Lots of porting wasn't complete until maverick.
<Jef91> ahh
<Jef91> can I have this do a debian chroot?
<persia> Sure.  qemu-debootstrap doesn't have a manpage, but it's argument-compatible with debootstrap.  Just read debootstrap(1) on making a Debian chroot.
<persia> For Debian, I'd recommend at least squeeze.
<Jef91> haha easy peasy
<Jef91> just "squeeze"
<Jef91> thanks mate
<Jef91> hopefully this will work well
<persia> I'm not convinced that lenny had as strong armel support.
<Jef91|AFK> using squeeze
<persia> I run squeeze on one of my machines, and haven't encountered any significant issues.  Mind you, I run that headless, so haven't played much with EFL, but the base is definitely there.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-06-12
 * MrCurious struggles to find qemu-system-arm
<armin76> ogra_: got an origen board?
<MrCurious> this keyring really annoys me
<MrCurious> headless machines should not require a login to bring up network
<persia> Which keyring?
<persia> They don't, but to not do so you need to configure the network, rather than relying on Network Manager
<MrCurious> unlock login keyring
<MrCurious> the login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer
<MrCurious> and to configure the network not relying on network manager, guessing there is not a nice gui for that
<persia> There's gnome-network-properties, but it doesn't get as much care, no.
<persia> Right.  The package is called gnome-network-admin.
<MrCurious> installing that, see where it takes me :D
<persia> If it doesn't quite do what you want, editing /etc/network/interfaces is likely to do the right thing.
<MrCurious> yeah
<MrCurious> sigh. i think login keyring has it wrong
<MrCurious> if the user is auto logged in, should inherit its privs, and keyring acess
<persia> No, it intentionally doesn't.
<MrCurious> as asking for a pw after defeating a login pw request makes no sense
<persia> The idea being that autologin shouldn't automatically unencrypt your secrets.
<MrCurious> so intensionally allows them to login un challenged, but block them for touch ing teh net?
<persia> No.  Network access works *unless* there is a password.
<MrCurious> is it possible to uninstall this keyring, so all apps can go back to the pre-keyring behavior?
<persia> pre-keyring is ~ 2007
<MrCurious> i am ok with that
<persia> Sure, but Ubuntu wasn't compiling ARM back then.
<MrCurious> indeed
<persia> I suppose you could take the source of an old release, port to ARM, etc. ...
<MrCurious> what a PITA if you want to have a wireless networked system with the option to plug in a head
<MrCurious> i think there is a usability issue here that has not been addressed, or i am the only crazy person who wants their computer to connect to wifi before they login
<persia> No, lots of folks want that: the common use case is $HOME-on-nfs
<MrCurious> that cant be. i MUST have configured something wrong this install, as i THOUGHT it was auto logging in and connecting to teh network at one time
<MrCurious> shouldnt the wifi WPA2 setup be somewhat easier to find/enable then?
<persia> Yeah, well.  Talk to the GNOME folk who decided this was the right model.
<persia> But keep in mind the counter-argument: just because someone happens to pick up your laptop, you don't want them to have all your passwords.
<MrCurious> or the argument that wifi password does not belong on the keyring
<MrCurious> i am suddenly wishing for a debian dist
<MrCurious> perhaps this is the answer i seek
<MrCurious> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<stgraber> MrCurious: it's possible to have a system-wide setting in NetworkManager. It's ini-format files in /etc/NetworkManager/. Not sure if that still works with NetworkManager 0.9 but it definitely worked with 0.8 (used for a few customers who needed network for login)
<persia> Debian's Network Manager behaves the same.
<persia> stgraber, Does that correspond with "make available to all users"?
<stgraber> persia: I think so. IIRC that feature would convert your network definition from gconf+gnome-keyring into the .conf file in /etc/NetworkManager
<persia> That feature is still present in 0.9, although I'm not sure of the mechanism.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-06-04
<mythos> nice...
<mm_arm> Hi, ubuntu-arm team. I want to build my own pre-installed ubtuntuimage quite similar to online distributed "Pre-Installed OMAP/OMAP4 Images". But I could not find anz information about how to build such an image. I need to build my own image b/c 1st: I need armel (not armhf) and 2nd: I need to make changes to the rootfs before istributing it.
<mm_arm> Short: How do you crate the preinstalled images? And could I do so too?
<twb> I imagine the short version is debootstrap
<mm_arm> Ok. I can use debootstrap. This would result in an tar.gz. But what about the fat boot partition and its contents?
<twb> debootstrap generates a chroot
<ogra_> you could just modify an existing image ... but since you want armel that wont help
<twb> Making it bootable is outside the scope of debootstarp
<ogra_> note that armel will very likely go away very soon though
<twb> Basically you'd want to install a kernel, do misc. other stuff like create fstab and hosts, and then finally set up a bootloader
<mm_arm> unfortunately we are currently depend on a 3rd party software that is available as armel only
<mm_arm> could i simply use the fat-partition of upstream prebuild images 1:1?
<twb> http://cyber.com.au/~twb/.bin/twb-bootstrap shows something vaaaguely similar that I'm doing
<twb> There might be other stuff to automate a lot of it, but I am not aware of anything that is currently maintained and recommended.  People directly involved in Ubuntu arm probably know better
 * twb is just a user
<mm_arm> ok. thanks. But you don't know how upstream "original" images have been created?
<ogra_> the rootfs is created using live-build
<ogra_> they are made bootable by non-public scripts in the debian-cd and cdimage projects
<mm_arm> thanks. And do you know how they handle "self contained" installation process? Or could you guide me to the doc
<infinity> rsalveti: Care to poke at compiz on quantal?
<infinity> ogra_: Or you, since you're intimately familiar with GLES compiz. :P
<ogra_> infinity, i'm on it, already discussed with didrocks that we will drop Werror for now (we dont have GL drivers anyway so compiz wuldnt run)
<ogra_> just starting a testbuild with the error drop here
<infinity> That seems like the wrong fix. :P
<infinity> But I guess it works for now.
<ogra_> its good as temporary workaround, getting images is more important than bling :)
<ogra_> bah, sigh, my chroot is to outdated
 * ogra_ dist-upgrades
 * infinity wonders if it might be a bad thing that he's lost 7 pounds (~3kg) in the last two days...
<ogra_> *envy*
<ogra_> must be the chinese food :)
<furan> water :P
<infinity> ogra_: While I'm blaming you for lack of beer images on ftpmaster reports, do you plan to sort out why flash-kernel depends on linux-base, and then make it stop doing so?
<infinity> (I'm assuming the dep is actually to use something from the package, but maybe it's entirely unneeded)
<ogra_> infinity, it does so because lool told it to
<infinity> Har har.
<ogra_> we sorted linux-base though, it should be in main now
<infinity> I meant "why" as in "does it use linux-base scripts?"
<ogra_> (unless the MIR team is behind still)
<infinity> linux-base isn't in main.
<ogra_> have you looked into linux-base ?
<infinity> Also, why should it be?
<ogra_> it only contains a single script
<infinity> It doesn't relate to our kernel packages at all.
<infinity> But okay.
<infinity> *shrug*
<ogra_> called linux-version
<ogra_> which has a few good functions to determine the latest kernel version
<furan> maybe you should call the package linux-version
<ogra_> its a debian package
<ogra_> they chose that name
<infinity> I know it's a Debian package...
<ogra_> though by default it also ships perf
<infinity> Oh, you were responding to furan. :P
<ogra_> yep :)
<ogra_> who isnt jetlagged i belive :)
<infinity> :P
 * ogra_ shakes his head about insane people that roll android 4.0 images for the ac100
<infinity> ogra_: Any chance you could try to push some clever (if Debian; the stuff; elif Ubuntu; then nostuff; fi) magic back to Debian for linux-base, so we don't accidentally merge and/or sync the postinst of doom back in later?
<infinity> Besides, it seems to be the right thing for other derivatives too (forcing the UUID transition on anyone but Debian seems wrong)
<ogra_> i doubt there is a risk of doing that, given that the kernel team always rips perf out too
<infinity> Mistakes happen.
<infinity> And it would be a pretty grave bug if it slipped by.
<ogra_> i'll look into that after i got compiz rolling again
<infinity> Granted, only on arm* by default.
<infinity> But still.
<infinity> Some day, I hear we'll have lots of ARM enterprise users.
<ogra_> (for which i need to wait for a dist-upgrade on my panda to finish first)
<infinity> And those guys are whiny.
<ogra_> let them whine ... as long as they dont stop paying :P
<ogra_> infinity, bug 1006717 BTW
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1006717 in eilt "[MIR] linux-base" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006717
<infinity> ogra_: Yeah, I already read it.  Hence the postinst comment.
<janrinze> lilstevie: you here?
<lool> ogra_, infinity: flash-kernel got a dependency on linux-base for the linux-version command (as I recalled by reading the changelog)
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> it's basically to use the right latest version of the kernel
<ogra_> linux-base just ships extra cruft though
<ogra_> especially a very evil postinst that partses all possible files for UUID and rewrites them
<ogra_> *parses
<lool> This was done for Debian, I don't know what the kernel team thinks of this for Ubuntu
<ogra_> we dropped the postinst in ubuntu
<lool> it's a good idea to keep this logic in only one place though
<ogra_> essentially linux-base only contains linux-version and the depending perl module now
<ogra_> (in ubuntut that is)
<angs> what demo file do I need to install for beaglebone?
<angs> anyone alive?
<prpplague> angs: i didnt think there was any official support for beaglebone from ubuntu
 * prpplague looks
<GrueMaster> prpplague: How much different is the bbone from the beagle/beagleXM?
<GrueMaster> I know our omap image supports both beagleboard & XM.
<angs> it says there is a support for beaglebone from ubuntu http://beagleboard.org/static/beaglebone/latest/README.htm
<prpplague> angs: not directly from ubuntu
<angs> but I wonder why the documentation is for beagleboard http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<prpplague> angs: thats not on the ubuntu wiki
<angs> beaglebone also use arm7a
<angs> I see on the net some people use ubuntu on beaglebone
<prpplague> angs: yea, if you read the instructions, they are downloading images and hacking them with a custom kernel
<angs> I just wonder where is the image files
<prpplague> angs: it isn't official ubuntu support
<angs> prpplague: thanks for the information
<prpplague> angs: from the instructions there are no pre-built binaries to download
<angs> even if I install ubuntu on beaglebone, so I will have trouble to find support, right?
<prpplague> angs: you have to build them yourself
<prpplague> angs: most likely, at least no real support here, you will need to get it over in #beagle
<angs> I am a beginner in linux, I guess it is better for me to find another distribution
<angs> #beagle people usually do not reply, #angstrom as well
<prpplague> angs: ahh ok there are some pre-built images on the page
<angs> on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM?
<prpplague> angs: http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#Precise_12.04_armhf
<angs> thanks
<angs> I installed ubuntu-12.04-r1-minimal-armhf on my embedded board(beaglebone). I am trying to connect it by "ssh root@192.168.0.101" but it doesnt work.
<angs> what should I do?
<infinity> That isn't an official Ubuntu image.
<angs> it worked after I reboot 3 times
<angs> to install packages to my board, which category do I need to select on here http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<infinity> Just use apt...
<infinity> apt-get install foo bar
<infinity> Same as on any other architecture.
<angs> thanks
<angs> why there is no official ubuntu image for beaglebone although there is an official image for beagleboard?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-06-05
<davecheney> are perf events support on armhf/omap4 ? http://lwn.net/Articles/368607/
<davecheney> /support/supported/
<ndec> ogra_: hi. i just realised that we never really discussed about 12.10 OMAP4 kernel... what do you guys expect?
<ogra_> ndec, hmm, not sure, ppisati ^^^ any idea ?
<ppisati> ndec: you mean the kernel version? or what else?
<ndec> ppisati: how to you plan to manage the OMAP4 kernel? so it's both the kernel version, and the branch strategy.
<ndec> and also are you planning to make panda images?
<ogra_> oh, a "panda tablet" in germany !
<ogra_> http://aldi-nord.de/aldi_ab_mittwoch_0606_48_5_967_15052.html
 * ogra_ wonders why anyone would go with 4:3 nowadays ... weird decision
<ogra_> bah, and it uses only a 4430
<ppisati> ndec: omap4/panda is still our refernce platform wrt arm
<ppisati> ndec: so yes, we'll do panda images
<ndec> ogra_: i didn't know about this tablet ;-)
<ppisati> ndec: if omap4 delta against upstream is small, we could collapse omap3/4 in master and leave a topic branch for omap5
<ndec> which kernel version are you shooting for?
<ppisati> ndec: 3.5 for sure, but if 3.6 is out in time, we could pick it
<ndec> ok. there will be very minimal enablement effort by us on 3.5.
<ndec> we are going to spend some more time on 3.4 for customer/products constraints.
<ppisati> ndec: ah, and we are going to support any omap5* reference/broadly available that comes out before 12.10
<ndec> that includes the tilt tree.
<ppisati> ok
<ndec> ppisati: i don't think OMAP5 has been discussed.
<ndec> i mean between canonical and IT
<ndec> TI
<ppisati> nope
<ppisati> AFAIK
<ppisati> but i pick andy's tilt code, so omap5 support is included
<ndec> yes.
<ppisati> cool
<ndec> but there won't be a 3.5 kernel with omap4+omap5
<ndec> from us nor andy
<ppisati> ah
<ppisati> so you are going to stay on 3.4
<ndec> yes.
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> about 3.6?
<ndec> too far away!
<ndec> ;-)
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> so 3.4 is going to be well supported, i see
<ppisati> do you know which kernel will jelly bean use?
<ogra_> ndec, i think its based on some lenovo device (medion is owned by lenovo)
<ndec> if you use mainline'ish kernel for OMAP4, you are missing 4460 support (e.g. it will run at 600Mz, instead of 1.2). you are missing PM (DVFS, thermal, ...), and you are missing audio analog.
<ndec> but you should get everything else.
<ndec> including some decent HDMI (display+audio)
<ndec> ppisati: jelly bean, there is no official information on it. there are 3.4 branches in google trees. so i guess that's what they will use.
<ppisati> hopefully some of this stuff will enter 3.[5|6]
<ppisati> i see
<ndec> but our decision to stay on 3.4 is not correlated with android. we need to fix some PM issues in 3.4 for a product.
<ppisati> ogra_: and indeed fakeroot debian/rules clean binary in a fresh quantal-amd64 chroot chokes on tools too
<ndec> i think we should be able to get a 3.6 kernel. but not 100% sure.
<ppisati> ndec: ack
<ogra_> ppisati, aha, i guess tim should be able to help though
<ppisati> ndec: btw there was a nasty bug about freq scaling
<ppisati> ogra_: yep
<ndec> in 3.3, right?
<ndec> ppisati: well, what bug?
<ppisati> ndec: kernel hangs after a period of forcefull freq scaling (using a dummy script to stress the cpu and then leave it idle)
<ppisati> ndec: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/971091
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 971091 in linux-ti-omap4 "Pandaboard ES freezes with the default CPU scaling governor ondemand" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ppisati> ndec: when you have time, can you try it (and leave a panda es overnight) with one of your kernel?
 * ppisati -> really out to get some food, brb
<janimo> ogra_, what is the status with armel, will we have the same images built with it as with armhf for 12.10?
<ogra_> we dont build armel images since precise
<ogra_> and by the looks of it armel will completely vanish soon
<ogra_> janimo, what do you do with armel that you ask ?
<janimo> ogra_, nothing, just wondering if we should drop the ac100 armel kernels once armhf + graphics work
<ogra_> we should drop them with the next upload imho
<janimo> oh right, I forgot there are no images anymore
<janimo> great
<janimo> I am rebasing on 3.1 now
<ogra_> yay
<janimo> and I hope to have a working package soon
<janimo> sometimes I hate git too :)
<ogra_> great, i'll upload my driver package then after the freeze
<janimo> especially when rebasing between wildly differing repositories
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> hmpf, jasper seems unhappy on the current images
<marvin24_DT> janimo: did you acutally tried booting a 3.1 kernel with your config?
<janimo> marvin24, yes and it failed :)
<marvin24_DT> I guessed so
<ogra_> mine works fine over here
<janimo> it was a shot in the dark really
<janimo> I hate merging config files and reviewing dozens of config entry docs :/
<ogra_> you should have kept my packaging ;)
<marvin24_DT> yeah, so big thanks for doing it anyway
<marvin24_DT> janimo: at least all the CONFIG_*TEGRA* stuff should be enabled
<marvin24_DT> I'll give a detailed reply on the list
<janimo> ok, I was not sure how much of it is tegra3
<janimo> I'll do an updateconfig now but will take all hints from your mail too :)
<ogra_> hmof, isntalling PVR on the panda image kills the package manager with held broken packages, fun
<ogra_> eeek, infinity we need to patch flash-kernels default bootscr's for all arches i fear...
<ogra_> cat /proc/cmdline
<ogra_> ro
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> indeed debian does neither use quiet nor splash
<ogra_> though beyond that it works surprisingly well
<marvin24_DT> janimo: you cannot activate something specific for tegra3 if the cpu is not selected
<infinity> ogra_: If it works at all, that's something. :P
<ogra_> yeah, it seems to work fine apart from my kernel issues
<ogra_> (display isnt detected)
<infinity> Displays are overrated.
<ogra_> especially on preinstalled desktop images without sertial output :P
<infinity> ;)
<janrinze2> lilstevie: do you accept bugfixes for your git tree?
<marvin24_DT> janimo: remember that the 3.1 doesn't need a mem=448M@0 option anymore
<marvin24_DT> it may fail to boot if you add one
<janimo> marvin24, oh so not only kernel changes but flash-kernel possibly.
<janimo> ogra_, do you know what the deal is there ^ ?
<ogra_> f-k doesnt have any special options at all in the booltloader setup
<marvin24_DT> abootimg provides a standard bootimg.cfg ?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> f-k in quantal isnt tested on the ac100 yet
<ogra_> that will likely need some tweaks
<ogra_> i wasnt thinking janimo actually uses quantal on his test ac100 though
<janimo> I am not doing an SRU with 3.1 but I am on the precise userland when testing
<janimo> marvin24, I'll do some tests with the abootimg, I need to flash it anyway as the current kernel does not boot now
<ogra_> you dont have sosboot installed ?
<janimo> ogra_, I have 2.2 android I think so lost sosboot quite a while ago
<janimo> I even forgot about it :)
<ogra_> ah, sad
<ogra_> makes working on the device so much harder
<janimo> I am not sure if I could not go back to 2.1 ar all or it was just too annoying
<janimo> well only bad kernel can mess it up, and I knew I'd have to resort to nvflash if I break it, oh well :)
<ogra_> janimo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025386/ in case that helps you ... thats my config based on the 3.0 one, works fine since about six weeks for me
<marvin24_DT> ogra_: what's you mem line if any?
<ogra_> tegrapart=recovery:300:a00:800,boot:d00:1000:800,mbr:1d00:200:800 root=UUID=f8d60f31-32db-4655-8276-332dd4c7e703 mem=512M@0M quiet splash
<ogra_> thats my cmdline
<marvin24_DT> ok
<ogra_> works fine with the binary driver
<marvin24_DT> yes
<marvin24_DT> I haven't tested mem=448M@0 yet
<ogra_> well, mem=512M@0M somewhat sounds like we are stealing away all video ram
<ogra_> but it doesnt seem to have any bad effect
<marvin24_DT> it is reserved by the kernel now
<marvin24_DT> I wonder if we need it at all
<marvin24_DT> (I'm on for-next and too lazy to compile a 3.1 kernel
<ogra_> i can try that if i'm through with the alpha1 tests tomorrow
<marvin24_DT> no need, I can try it myself later on
<ogra_> well, its not like we are in a hurry for quantal yet :)
<marvin24_DT> who made the stupid decission to release a distro every 6 month ...
<marvin24_DT> that's a lot of stress for everyone
<ogra_> the initial ubuntu dev team did :)
<marvin24_DT> if we had more time, I would give u-boot a try
<marvin24_DT> get rid of fastboot
<marvin24_DT> and android partitions
 * ogra_ doesnt care ... 
<ogra_> if we could have an installer that wouldnt require flashing as the first step, that would intrest me
<ogra_> but the few MB you gain by dropping the partitions i dont really care about
<marvin24_DT> remember that we still need this tegra/nvidia partitions patch
<marvin24_DT> and the ugly command line to support it
<janimo> hmm, no boot woth al those config options added
<marvin24_DT> janimo: maybe you should try to lay you config beside and try paz00_defconfig first
<marvin24_DT> janimo: can you post your config somewhere?
<marvin24_DT> I'll try it here
 * marvin24_DT just finished porting nvec to device tree and is in danger to get bored
<janimo> yes, I may just try a simple defconfig build
<janimo> I'll pastebin my config
<janimo> marvin24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025415/
<infinity> janimo: Are there enough cookies in the world to bribe you to figure out what's up with mono on armel?
<janimo> infinity, vegan cookies?
<infinity> Of course.
<janimo> I am not suicidal enough from fighting git rebases and the slight twists in  kernel packaging on various trees that make me dig for hours so why not?
<janimo> notice I talk like Ncommander when it comes to mono
<janimo> only armel but armhf fine. Ah this is the new armel for v5 ?
<janimo> infinity, is our armel like Debian's now?
<infinity> janimo: Ish.
 * NCommander bails out of the nearest window head first upon hearing NCommander and mono
<infinity> janimo: Debian is v4t, we're v5t, but close enough.
<janimo> but just enough not to freeload I guess :)
<NCommander> janimo: infinity is it a FTBFS or something worse?
<infinity> janimo: Freeloading should, in theory, work.  We may have toolchain issues confusing things.  Dunno.
<janimo> NCommander, is there worse? :) glibc dobule free causing FTBFS
<NCommander> The ARMv7 extensions were at one point #ifdef guarded, but upstream redid that patch a lot which may have broken it
<NCommander> janimo: I recommend holy water and a sacrifice to $DIETY
 * janimo wonders which deities are monkeys
<infinity> Some Hindu ones, probably.
<janimo> infinity, wikipedia confirms, and chinese and japanese too
<janimo> a latino monkey deity would have been preferable though. oh well
<infinity> Heh.
<marvin24_DT> janimo: your config booted here
<scientes> how do i debug unaligned memory fault in kernel code?
<janimo> marvin24, oh nice. It may be a command line option then
<janimo> So I may get the boot part, modify the cmdline in some meaningful way and retry
<janimo> marvin24_DT, ^
<janimo> marvin24_DT, is the nvec DT work required for mainlining?
<marvin24_DT> janimo: nvec is already mainlined
<marvin24_DT> it is required for the future ;-)
<marvin24_DT> tegra arch will remove board files soon
 * janimo is using a digital camera to film the ac100 screen while booting. Easier than going through all the trouble of figuring out how to get earlier kernel messages from a hung kernel
<janimo> marvin24, here is hangs after Freeing init memory: 336K
<janimo> unless I pass --no-log to the kernel it keeps saying it does not find init and ptys, but I see there are similar bugs in LP
<janrinze> marvin24_DT: will the ASUS TF101 (transformer) be supported with this new endeavor?
<ipersite> hi everybody
<ipersite> nobody here?
<TypoNAM> we're around, what's up?
<ipersite> i need some help with the beaglebone. i think it's a stupid problem.
<TypoNAM> I'm not familiar with that board, but I'm sure somebody here will help you figure it if you state what the problem is once they become available ;)
<ipersite> thank you in advance :)
<ipersite> anyway i just copied the preinstalled image on the sd card (zcat | dd)... put it in the board... and nothing happens!
<TypoNAM> as in nothing on the monitor (if you have one connected) or nothing in the serial console (serial port connection)?
<ipersite> I see two serial ports once I connect the usb cable (ttyUSB0/1)
<ipersite> nothing appears on minicom
<ipersite> it's 115200 8N1
<TypoNAM> and software and hardware flow control is set to No/None right?
<ipersite> exactly
<TypoNAM> thats correct then, strange that you get two USB TTY devices from a single USB to serial adapter
<TypoNAM> what USB adapter are you using?
<ipersite> mmm.. the one integrated on the board
<ipersite> Ltd FT2232C Dual USB-UART/FIFO IC
<TypoNAM> ahh, an embedded FDTI chip
<ipersite> right
<ipersite> should i check other serial ports? using ttl to rs232/usb?
<TypoNAM> I'm looking up the documentation on the beaglebone, see if I see something you might have missed ;)
<ipersite> thanks... i checked all resources on the web, for ex. elinux.org gives instructions for manual installation but those don't apply to my case
<TypoNAM> interesting trick/suggestion in the readme to use this instead of minicom: screen `ls /dev/{tty.usb*B,beaglebone-serial}` 115200
<ipersite> ls: impossibile accedere a /dev/tty.usb*B: File o directory non esistente
<ipersite> ls: impossibile accedere a /dev/beaglebone-serial: File o directory non esistente
<ipersite> it means no such file or directory
<TypoNAM> which revision of the beaglebone do you have?
<ipersite> i think it's a3
<ipersite> i'm not sure... wait i'm double checking
<ipersite> ok is A5
<TypoNAM> hmmmm
<TypoNAM> ok, try the second ttyUSB in /dev/ if you haven't already
<ipersite> already done... nothing
<TypoNAM> what image file did you use to copy from on to the sd card/
<TypoNAM> ?
<ipersite> the one for omap3 server... (ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-server-armhf+omap.img.gz)
<TypoNAM> that looks right to me
<TypoNAM> do you have another sd card you could try it on instead?
<ipersite> yes of course. what do i need to try?
<TypoNAM> try that same image, but on your other sd card and then place that into the beaglebone just to see if maybe its a problem with the first SD card
<ipersite> i tried to flash the same sd with Angstrom dist. and it worked like a charm.
<TypoNAM> hmmm, so its just a problem with the ubuntu 12.04 server image huh? :/
<ipersite> mmm... i'll try with the desktop...
<TypoNAM> the desktop image most likely does not have serial console enabled, of which is the case for pandaboard for example, so you'll need a monitor, keyboard, and mouse hooked up in order to make use of that image
<ipersite> i don't have the dvi cape :(
<ipersite> ok now i flash the sd with the desktop image...
<ipersite> it's slower copying the desktop image that the server one
<ipersite> despite the desktop image is 200MB less (compressed)
<ipersite> ok finally... i'm testing
<ipersite> nothing.. uff
<GrueMaster> From what I have been told, beaglebone requires a different kernel.  If so, desktop & server will both fail you.
<GrueMaster> (same kernel on both images).
<ipersite> oh... and where i can get the working kernel?
<GrueMaster> That I don't know.  Try asking on #beagle.
<ipersite> thank you a lot.
<GrueMaster> The Ubuntu omap image is (iirc) moving to community supported, so...
<ipersite> ah...i didn't know that
<infinity> We'd be happy if that community told us what we needed to do to make it work on the bone. :P
<GrueMaster> Well, don't take my word for it, I no longer work on this project (I just pass on knowledge).
<infinity> But I'm not going to buy the hardware and do it myself.  -ENOTIME.
<GrueMaster> infinity == slacker.  :P
<ipersite> eheheh
<infinity> >:(
<GrueMaster> You should be able to do it in your sleep.
<infinity> I feel like there's a "that's what she said" joke there.
<ipersite> ok, thank you guys, i'm going to sleep. bye and thanks again.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-06-06
<heathkid> my Raspberry Pi arrived today.  :)  Anyone running ubuntu on one yet?
<twb> heathkid: /topic says don't do that
<infinity> s/don't/can't/
<heathkid> sorry
<heathkid> back to my beagle-bone then...
<ppisati> ogra_: what was your problem with panda's led?
<ppisati> ogra_: what was your problem with panda's led?
<ogra_> ppisati, they arent in the initrd we build for resizing, so if the screen is broken you dont really see that the board is doing something apart from the NIC LEDs
<ppisati> ogra_: why they aren't in installer initrd?
<ogra_> (rootfs only gets mounted after the next reboot)
<ogra_> good question, i bet because the initramfs-tools scripts dont have any clue about led_gpio
<ogra_> but beyond that i dont understand why we dont build all driver for HW the board has into the kernel anyway
<ogra_> *drivers
<ppisati> ogra_: actually that was compiled in in P
<ogra_> its a single purpose kernel, all pandas should have the same HW so we could save the boot time to load modules
<ogra_> i see led_gpio with lsmod ...
<ppisati> yep
<ogra_> oh, in P
<ppisati> updateconfigs turned it =m i guess
<ogra_> well, its not overly important, its just showing explicitly due to the monitor issue
<ppisati> yeah
<ogra_> otherwise i wouldnt even have noticed
<ppisati> anyway
<ppisati> let's compile it in
<ppisati> actually
<ogra_> yeah
<ppisati> i would like to know how our initramfs are populated
<ppisati> what if, for example, i want to add module xyz?
<twb> ppisati: initramfs-tools has pretty extensive docs
<twb> You add a build-time hook that says something like 'require_mod xyz'.  I forget the exact details
<ogra_> take a look at /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hook-functions
<ogra_> that has the functions that loop over modules
<ogra_> and decide if they need to be pulled in or not
<ogra_> (with a lot of hardcoding in "auto_add_modules")
<ogra_> i assume we should add an auto_add_modules gpio function for gpio drivers
<ogra_> (initramfs-tools defaults to MODULES=most which in turn uses the auto_add_modules function)
<twb> IIRC you can even just list extra modules you want in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules or so
<ogra_> twb, we are talking about the default behavior ...
<ogra_> the configs are just overrides
<ogra_> we usually never use them in official images
<_william_> hi all
<_william_> I would like to know if there exist a flashplayer (free or nonfree) for ARM architecture ?
<ogra_> yes, but only for companies that sign contracts with adobe (i.e. most android phones come with flash)
<_william_> ok thanks
<ogra_> there are free alternatives ... some of them work so so ... some are totally unusable ... (look for gnash or lightspark)
<_william_> i'm first going to ask my hardware manufacturer if they have a player they can ship with the terminal
<angs> I am trying to create an adhoc wlan and typed the following commands but I can not see my embedded board on "iwlist wlan0 scan" in my laptop. Does anyone have any suggestion?
<angs> ifconfig wlan0 down
<angs> iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc essid beagleboard-xm channel 1 key abcdef1234
<angs> ifconfig -a wlan0 10.42.43.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<angs> ifconfig wlan0 up
<angs> ping 255.255.255.255?
<angs> anyone?
<marvin24> [22:40:54] <janimo> marvin24, here is hangs after Freeing init memory: 336K
<marvin24> yes, there is a known problem with the console
<marvin24> but I don't know how to solve it
<ogra_> make plymouthd unexecutable
<marvin24> I mean solve it in the kernel
<marvin24> not back userspace hack
<janimo> marvin24, so how come only mine does not boot if it is aknown problem?
 * ogra_ hasnt opened a bug for that yet but plans to look into it before final release
<janimo> ogra_, so you have 3.1 booting, did you need some hack around it?
<ogra_> janimo, i forgot about telling you :) mine wouldnt boot either if i hadnt changed that months ago
<marvin24> dito
<janimo> sigh, I could have used this info in the ml thread :)
<ogra_> sorry
<janimo> I thought 3.1 was ready to upload from all points of view
<janimo> np, dealing with these things sucks and prone to forgetting stuff :)
<janimo> so there is no point trying to upload now since it would not boot on stock ubuntu
<ogra_> well, by all means upload it, i can work around in the ac100 installer for the time being
<janimo> ah, so upload but not make it default yet ?Fine
<ogra_> i'm also not sure its necessarily a kernel issue, might actually be plymouth
<janimo> ogra_, btw do you know about arm chroots via qemu-static on x86? Any way to tell it to use many CPUs for use in cross building?
<ogra_> i dont think anyone has debugged it deeply yet
<janimo> I do such a build now but it seems the default is single CPU, and slooow kernel build
<ogra_> hmm, i never tried multiple build threads
<marvin24> ogra_: event the android device people (for android 4.0) see this problem
<marvin24> but android doesn't care
<ogra_> ah
<janimo> marvin24, so making plymouthd executable is the workaround?
<ogra_> unexecutable ...
<janimo> ah
<marvin24> I somehow did it different I think
<marvin24> dpkg -r plymouth also worked ...
<ogra_> i moved mine to .orig and linked the actual plymouthd to /dev/null
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> /bin/true, sorry
<janimo> is there some command line arg to deactivate plymouth?
<janimo> kernel cmdline that is
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> you could try dropping splash but i think that still fires off plymouthd from mountall
<ogra_> once the rootfs is mounted
<ogra_> since plymouth acts as UI to mountall
<janimo> yes, I boot without splash to see the error messages
<angs> does anyone else have problem with ssh to the embedded board, most of the time ubuntu-arm refuses the ssh connection
<lilstevie> janimo: ogra_ yeah I had to move plymouthd to .orig and link to /bin/true also for the transformer prime on 3.1
<lilstevie> nvidia broke something
<janimo> lilstevie, thanks, good to have another confirmation
<janimo> is this true for later kernels too?
<lilstevie> janimo: 3.1 is the latest we have running on the tf201\
<lilstevie> tf201*
<janimo> what about tf101 ?
<janimo> so it is not a tegra2 only thing even
<lilstevie> no it is a tegra thing in general
<lilstevie> and we (androidroot) haven't applied the technique to update kernel yet to the tf101
<lilstevie> the only 3.1 ports are by people who have sketchy reps at best
<ogra_> ndec, one more for your collection http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDA4ODAzODMy.html :)
<ogra_> ndec, is there any way we can tell 4460 and 4470 pandas apart by looking at the board ?
<ogra_> (we just got a new chunk and i'm not sure which they are )
<GrueMaster> ndec: Did you ever get my Blaze?  I wanted to confirm it was received.
<angs> I have 5 embedded board that runs ubuntu, none of them gets IP when I plug the ethernet cable. Ethernet led is always red although the cable is plugged. I checked the cable and connection, it works. if I use another linux distribution (e.g. angstroms dist.), eth0 interface gets IP. what should I do?
<GrueMaster> angs: First, what board (there are a few out there). second is this an Ubuntu kernel?
<angs> I use beaglebone and loaded images according to the instruction here: http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#Precise_12.04_armhf
<angs> I can not connect to the board now, it should be 3.2.0 kernel
<angs> I was connected one of them after hundred attempts, ubuntu was working fine
<GrueMaster> Well, I know the beaglebone doesn't use an Ubuntu kernel, so you won't get much support here (sorry).  Try asking on #beagle.
<GrueMaster> The only other suggestion would be to see what ethtool reports when the cable is plugged in.
<angs> #beagle people use angstroms dist which sucks and very problematic.
<ogra_> well, rcn-ee is often here, i guess its his kernel you use
<angs> how can I access ethtool?
<ogra_> he should be able to help you with issues
<angs> yes what is his nick?
<angs> thanks ogra_ it is good to know
<ogra_> his nick is rcn-ee
<ogra_> he is usually also in #beagle though
<angs> thank you
<muriani> anyone else have issues with wxgtk-based programs working one time, and then all segfaulting when run any time after that?
<Neko> muriani, YO DUDE!
<Neko> <-- Matt from Genesi
 * ogra_ doesnt think anyone tests wxgtk :/
<muriani> in 11.10 specifically, haven't tried 11.04, and 12.04's armhf doesn't play well what I'm doing
<muriani> Neko: DUDE!
<muriani> :D
<Neko> you know if you asked nicely I could have sent you an Efika :)
<muriani> hahahaha
<muriani> I have one!
<Neko> the PPC one, I'm sure?
<Neko> I meant the ARM one
<muriani> oh wait, you mean an MX :P
<muriani> anyhoo, anyone had experience with trying to run gnuradio stuff in ubuntu recently?
<muriani> other than me.
<angs> I have followed the all methods on http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu to install ubuntu to my board(beagleboard). I get "unable to open a folder for boot" error each time as it is seen here http://i47.tinypic.com/33wr0k1.png Is it a something that I should be worry or is it an unimportant error?
<scientes> whaaaaa
<scientes> why is it using xdg-utils
<lilstevie> janrinze: sure, just submit a pull request, I will evaluate, and if it gets rejected I will also give you a comment on why
#ubuntu-arm 2012-06-07
<jackh> ogra_: we also have 4470 panda?
<virtuald> <3
<satellit_trim> testing sugar desktop IRC on TrimSlicePro
<_william_> ls
<rbasak> infinity: please could you review and sponsor my debdiff in bug 1004018? "make all_build" works. Is there anything I've missed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1004018 in debian-installer "Add highbank images" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004018
<jtaylor> anyone with access to arm hardware want to help me verify if fftw3 neon extensions work?
<muriani> jtaylor: if I had my ubuntu sd in the panda, I would
<muriani> at it is relevant to my interests
<jtaylor> ubuntu is not required I just want to test if the runtime detection works
<muriani> the source download doesn't seem to have the test make target like the beta source did
<muriani> ok, well, I don't have any bootable sd in my machine atm :P
<muriani> and my panda's about 15 miles away
<muriani> I know that when I built from source gnuradio detected it when it builds
<muriani> btu when I run make test on gnuradio, it failed qa_fft :/
<jtaylor> I want to test it for the debian package
<jtaylor> it should also work on hardware without neon
<jtaylor> so my interest is the runtime detection
<jtaylor> and if it actually speeds it up
<jtaylor> their check:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028526/
<xranby> jtaylor: can you post a complete example
<xranby> that would allow me to test it quicker on more machines and not waste time completing the testcase
<jtaylor> one moment
<jtaylor> xranby: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028546/
<jtaylor> the build takes a long time
<jtaylor> if possible executed on a machine with neon and one without
<xranby> jtaylor: have you tested running this code on a non-arm machine?
<xranby> jtaylor: your second paste do only contains the commands you executed.. the code is still missing
<xranby> did you give me the correct paste?
<jtaylor> replacing neon with sse and avx works fine
<jtaylor> on amd64
<jtaylor> you mean a paste with source download and extracting?
<xranby> jtaylor: yes... how else would you expect me to test it?
<xranby> jtaylor: if you want us to help testing the autodetect code.. then post a working example including only this test
<jtaylor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028566/
<satellit_> I have a 64 GB SDXC (Sandisk) formatted fat. Can I install to it on my TripSlicePro and boot from it? Any help appreciated. (I do not want to interfere with the 32GB internal HD)
<djszapi> ogra_: hey
<djszapi> ogra_: for some reason, I cannot make the pandaboard sleep with Ubuntu 12.04. I am sure this worked before the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS installation, but I have not unfortunately tried this until now. Even "echo mem > /sys/power/state" does not put the pandaboard into suspended mode. Got a clue ?
<ogra_> sorrym, no, i'm on vacation (i'm actually not here, just sorting some non-work stuff)
<angs> has anyone used wifi doggle in ad hoc mode in ubuntu?
<ogra_> GrueMaster, heh, your son gets famous, i just read a raspberry article in the most popular german online IT news that praises win32imager over the top (and actually has a direct download likg for the zip in the article)
<ogra_> *link
<prpplague> hehe
<prpplague> GrueMaster: we use it for our validation images for panda....
 * LetoThe2nd read it too.
<GrueMaster> Excellent!
<GrueMaster> Which reminds me, I need to update it soon.  Next rainy weekend...
<ogra_> prpplague, somke challenge for your next panda netbook project ... http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/07/thd-n2-kirf-macbook-air-ics/#continued
<LetoThe2nd> and i guess they got blackmailed to give a positive conclusion in the end, because  the main text was... lets call it medioce at best.
 * prpplague looks
<prpplague> ogra_: yea i wish i could show you want _do_ have working, hehe
<GrueMaster> Ugh, Cortex-A8?  Better to use dual core.
<ogra_> not for that price !
<ogra_> a complete netbook for $149
<GrueMaster> I wouldn't hesitate to pay $199 for a dual core.  Much snappier.
<ogra_> heh, indeed
<GrueMaster> Although I'm not sure where I would use it in my current role.
<prpplague> ogra_: nice looking item
<prpplague> ogra_: that would be easy to "upgrade"
<ogra_> go ahead, i'll buy one ;)
<prpplague> hehe
<muriani> I'd love to use my old psion netbook-pro as local user i/o for my panda
<muriani> would have to figure out how to wire up the touchscreen, display, and keyboard though
<prpplague> muriani: hehe, pretty easy, i've done a toshiba libretto with omap4
<muriani> That migh be an easier solution... I'm just not sure what interfaces they used on the nbp
<muriani> would have to do some research. I like the form factor though, although the screen resolution is a *little* limited
<ogra_> psion ? thats 800x480 or so, right ?
<muriani> 800x600
<ogra_> yeah
<muriani> linux on that thing is a bit of a bear. Nearly unusable, at least in its current state
<muriani> but then it's a pxa255 or some such
<muriani> it would have a much shorter battery life running a pandaboard, for sure :)
<muriani> Might be easier to have the panda interface as a module that plugs into the rear of the unit or some such.
<dsa> does ubuntu-arm have network-manager?
<ogra_> ubuntu-arm is exactly the same as ubuntu-x86 if you use the desktop images
<dsa> I use rcn-ee's image,
<dsa> root@omap:~# sudo service network-manager stop
<dsa> network-manager: unrecognized service
<dsa> is it normal to not to have network-manager?
<ogra_> oh, well, talk to rcn-ee about rcn-ee images :)
<dsa> I have not seen him for 2 days
<ogra_> well, we only do the official images here ... cant tell if he uses NM in his
<dsa> why there is no offical ubuntu image for beaglebone whereas it is available for beaglebone?
<dsa> *beagleboard
<dsa> the last one
<dsa> :)
<ogra_> because nobody in the ubuntu teams has a beaglebone
<dsa> I hope beagle people will provide beaglebone to your team some day
<dsa> have you ever created ad hoc wlan network with embedded boards?
<ogra_> nope
<prpplague> and/or no one on the beagle team pays canonical to support it
<ogra_> prpplague, nobody pays canonical to support the ac100 or mx5 either
<prpplague> true, but $$ makes things go faster, hehe
<ogra_> oh, put omap4 in that list too
<ogra_> the only paid arm arches we have atm are the supercomputing arm thingies :)
<ogra_> afaik
<dsa> I set one ubuntu board in ad hoc mode by iwconfig. but I can not see it on my laptop by "iwlist wlan0 scan". I wonder if anyone experienced could suggest me any documentation/instruction or something else?
<prpplague> ogra_: yea, but omap4 was paid early on
<ogra_> yep, and is our best supported platform atm
<satellit_> I have a TrimslicePro and and Ubuntu Update Manager  keeps trying to install Linux kernel image for version 2.3.38 on Trim_Slice and fails as it is not signed...How do I get it to run? 2.6.38.3-1.03 "Requires installation of untrusted packages" and fails
<satellit_> answered...never mind
<TypoNAM> is anybody else having problems with ddd hanging with opening session in Ubuntu 12.04? I can't get it to do anything except exit and it prompting me cause gdb is busy...
#ubuntu-arm 2012-06-08
<davecheney> is it possible to do-release-upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 alpha 1 on arm ?
<davecheney> do-release-upgrade currently says No new Ubuntu release available
<infinity> -d
<davecheney> tried that, no love
<davecheney> which versino of update-manager shuld I have ?
<infinity> Oh, you installed with 12.04, I assume.
<infinity> See /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<infinity> When you install with an LTS, it sets it to "Prompt=lts", and doesn't offer upgrades to non-LTS by default.
<infinity> (change to Prompt=normal, and it'll work for you)
<davecheney> infinity: ta much, yes this was the LTS Omap SD image
<davecheney> infinity: all good now, thanks for your help
<davecheney> since updating to 12.10 alpha I see this error in my syslog ever 30 seconds
<davecheney> ti_hdmi_4xxx_phy_enable: hotplug absent after delay
<davecheney> known issue ?
<twb> On panda or what
<davecheney> panda, ya
<davecheney> is that whinging that I don't have a screen plugged in ?
<twb> NFI, someone else might
<ogra_> davecheney, feel free to file a bug, the 12.10 kernel is still pretty shaky
<twb> Did 12.10a1 come out before 12.04.1?
<twb> if so, boggle
<davecheney> ogra_: ta, done
<ogra_> twb, yes, indeed it did
<ogra_> .1 is scheduled for august
<twb> That seems pretty hectic to me
<ogra_> theer will be more 12.10 milestones before that
<twb> Glad I stick to LTS
<janimo> ogra_, marvin24 can either of you send me a bootimg based on 3.1 that boots on your laptop? I tried a few days ago with plymouthd unexecutable and it still did not boot, so I want to rule out other userland/hw issues
<ogra_> janimo, people.canonical.com/~ogra/jani-bootimg.img
<janimo> ogra_, thanks
<janimo> ogra_, it boots but no wifi, I wonder if I switched that off with some keypress
<janimo> ah, figures, no modules for your kernel :)
<ogra_> want a tarball ?
<ogra_> janimo, ^^^
<janimo> ogra_, nah it's ok if it booted, that's what I wanted to see, thanks
<ogra_> according to marvin24_DT it actually boots for him, just has a black screen until lightdm comes up
<ogra_> (with plymounth enabled)
<ogra_> i havent tested that yet in detail
<rbasak> infinity: please could you review and sponsor my debdiff in bug 1004018? "make all_build" works. Is there anything I've missed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1004018 in debian-installer "Add highbank images" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004018
<infinity> rbasak: Sorry, the first ping fell off my stack.  I'm patch piloting today, so it's a good day for me to look at it. ;)
<infinity> rbasak: (After I wake up)
<rbasak> thanks!
 * ogra_ closes the bugpage again then :P
<mahmoh> infinity: rbasak: I'll be around all day so when the installer builds I can test it out
<infinity> rbasak: "highbank uses a different kernel ABI", should probably be "highbank uses the master kernel ABI", so someone doesn't get confused by the comment and not rev highbank with x86.
<infinity> rbasak: I'll just make that change myself, and sponsor.
<rbasak> infinity: ok, thanks!
<satellit_TS> rebooted
<jimerickson> after latest 12.10 update on pandaboard ES system settings is continuously displayed, if you close it it just respawns. just thought i would let you guys know. i am off to file a bug.
<TypoNAM> jimerickson: you mean the initial system setup prompt you get for language, keyboard, time zone, and user account? that was fixed in 12.04 :/
<jimerickson> no the system settings dialog box for all the system stuff like display, color, appearance etc...
<TypoNAM> ahh
<jimerickson> if there is another bug just like it on amd64 do i still file one for omap4?
<mahmoh> \o/  .../quantal/main/installer-armhf/current/images/highbank/netboot/
<jimerickson> filed bug #1010674
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1010674 in gnome-control-center "gnome-control-center won't close" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010674
<infinity> jimerickson: If it happens on amd64 too, it's the same bug.
<infinity> jimerickson: It's all the same code.
 * infinity dupes the bug.
<infinity> mahmoh: Looking at the output, I realise that the armadaxp output is wrong. :P
<infinity> mahmoh: Will it upset you guys terribly if I fix it to drop uImage and uInitrd in armadaxp/netboot/ instead of aramadaxp/ ?
<infinity> mahmoh: (highbank has this right)
<mahmoh> infinity: I don't understand the question.  I'm testing highbank install now, kernel fails to install
<infinity> mahmoh: The mirror layout for d-i.  If I change it a bit, will it make your automation explode?
<infinity> mahmoh: See http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/quantal/main/installer-armhf/20101020ubuntu147/images/armadaxp/
<infinity> mahmoh: Those two files should be one level deeper in "netboot/"
<mahmoh> infinity: it will break our automation but that can be fixed, if it's supposed to be like then then make it so.  Yeah, it is different now that I look at omap and highbank.
<infinity> mahmoh: Have you already had to special case to make armadaxp and omap work differently? :P
<infinity> mahmoh: But yeah, I should fix it both in quantal and precise.  I wonder if we have a precise branch yet.
<mahmoh> infinity: the only thing that will really break is the installer path, easy fix - for us.  I hope this doesn't break non-"us" (ie. others) but maybe we can add a bug in for it to announce the problem, then fix that - this will give others time to adjust
<infinity> I really doubt anyone other than us is doing installs on armadaxp.
<infinity> Given the availability of the hardware.
<mahmoh> infinity: there are others but not many
<infinity> Well, nobody in "production".
<infinity> It's all testing.
<infinity> And I'm okay with breaking testers.
<mahmoh> right
<mahmoh> shall I enter a bug or you?
<infinity> You can file a bug and assign it to me, if you like.
<infinity> I need to test and make sure the changes I make are actually sane and correct.  Looks like there's some abuse of the build system going on here. :P
<mahmoh> infinity: ok, thx. Is there a "package" to assign it to or should I leave that up to you?
<infinity> debian-installer
<mahmoh> bug 1010708
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1010708 in eilt "create armadaxp netboot directory and move files into it" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010708
<mahmoh> infinity: ^
<mahmoh> infinity: I'm still looking at the highbank install issue, might take me a while since I may have to take a break
<mahmoh> infinity: wrning configuring bootstrap-base failed with error code 30
<mahmoh> nm, it's, "base-installer: error: exiting on error base-installer/kernel/failed-install"
<infinity> mahmoh: I assume base-installer doesn't know about highbank yet.
<infinity> mahmoh: So, that seems reasonable.
<mahmoh> infinity: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1031228/
<mahmoh> biab
<infinity> mahmoh: Oh, err.  Try again? :P
<infinity> mahmoh: That just looks like linux-firmware broke on you.
<mahmoh> infinity: ok, I'll try again but will that really fix it? :)
<infinity> I dunno.  If linux-firmare.deb was actually broken, we'd have a lot of screaming, surely?
<mahmoh> I'll double check and let you know
<mahmoh> biab
#ubuntu-arm 2012-06-09
<janrinze> lilstevie: is there a armhf version of the Ubuntu image available?
<janrinze> any tf101 experienced people here?
<robclark> btw, anyone have any ideas about this error: http://hastebin.com/pafaqaneqa.vbs
<robclark> the headers it wants are under /usr/include/arm-linux-gnueabihf but not sure why gcc isn't finding that
<robclark> installing libc6-dev-armel would put headers where the compiler expects, but that doesn't seem like the right solution
<robclark> oh, hmm.. xbmc configure script is trying to build softfp.. bleh
<satellit_TSlice> how can I install:  ubuntu-natty-installer.img.zip   to a SDXC card and boot from it? I have a TrimSlicePro and do not want to over write the ssd
<ojn> Where here has access to edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Server/Install ?   It's quite a bit more convenient to use dd with oflag=sync when dd:ing to an sd card, and no need to do a sync after then.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-06-10
<ojn> s/Where/Who/
<XaSe> Anyone know if it is possible to replace bootloader on an android handset or to load ubuntu from the preexisting bootloader, or chain it to an acceptable boot mechanism such as grub or lilo?
<lilstevie> XaSe, in most cases providing that bootloaders do not signature check the kernel it will be possible to boot ubuntu without needing to change the bootloader
<XaSe> S-off or security off on an htc, so kernel signing is no issue.
<lilstevie> ok
<lilstevie> well you just need an appropriate kernel and initrd\
<lilstevie> it isnt that difficult
<XaSe> ok. cool so i could write boot.img to /boot... would the initrd be stored there as well?
<XaSe> im curious as how to handle the file system since the nand seems to have pre-defined positions?
<XaSe> or am i off base?
<XaSe> positions>partitions
<lilstevie> nand uses MTD
<lilstevie> so you may want to boot your rootfs from sd
<lilstevie> and the kernel is not all that is at boot
<lilstevie> the bootloader HBOOT is a fastboot bootloader
<XaSe> An android kernel source with some extra flags set should suffice for buildingb kernel or  should i use say: linaro sources or something else.
<lilstevie> this means it needs to be in android bootimg format
<XaSe> So i would require fastboot bits then?
<lilstevie> which is packed zImage + initrd
<lilstevie> as well as a header to define the commandline and a few other details like size
<XaSe> So recompiling cyanogenmod into a zImage should be fine?
<lilstevie> use the android kernel source with changes to the kernel config, there is no generic arm kernel tree that works on all devices like x86 does
<XaSe> So step one is modifying cyanogenmod sources to have necessary bits to work with ubuntu?
<lilstevie> Edit the kernel config to allow udev to work (set CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y and CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y).
<lilstevie> dont do the whole cm tree
<lilstevie> that is silly
<lilstevie> just the kernel
<lilstevie> which device is this for
<XaSe> Well of  course the kernel, lilstevie its the htc evo4g
<lilstevie> k
<XaSe> man this computer is going to make it hard.
<XaSe> so you think dding the arm image to the sd card and then removing the boot information there and instead having it reside in /boot on the nand would be the best bet@ lilstevie ?
<lilstevie> there is no reason to remove the boot information, it just wont get used
<XaSe> ok
<XaSe> let me see if i even know how to use git well enough to pull just the kernel
<XaSe> I just realized this is the first time ive missed using an iteration of ubuntu on or before release in many ages
<XaSe> i'll just dl it  instead. im too dumb for git and so  is  this computer.
<XaSe> the latest source i can find so far was last modified two years ago and is 2.6.32 is that  still acceptable for precise pangolin? lilstevie
<heathkid> if we can't talk about the Raspberry Pi here... then where?
<heathkid> I know at least a few of you have one now...  :)
<XaSe> i should copy a config to the kernel directory or the root source directory and rename it config right lilstevie ?
<XaSe> lilstevie: Create a kernel maintained /dev tmpfs ? to set those flags you mention?
<XaSe> http://pastebin.com/xu92Vc0M anyone know what's wrong because I dont
<XaSe> i have a .config file with correct config
<XaSe> or do i have to name the file something else?
<XaSe> i think im missing target...
<XaSe>  and not  sure how to get it to build zimage either.
<janrinze> XaSe: the config file is .config ; did you configure the kernel with defconfig?
<XaSe> it was my toolchain
<janrinze> what was your toolchain??
<XaSe> emdebian
<janrinze> you mean it was caused by your toolchain?
<XaSe> switched to code sourcery, no issues.
<janrinze> aha.
<janrinze> did you manage to build a zImage?
<XaSe> Question EXTRA_AFLAGS=-mfpu=neon < would this flag break anything?
<janrinze> yep, Tegra2 has no NEON
<XaSe> kernel is building now.
<XaSe> im building for msm i believe
<janrinze> msm?
<XaSe> mach-msm
<XaSe> it's a snap dragon chipset
<janrinze> oh, S4?
<XaSe> I was getting these type of errors without neon flag
<XaSe> /home/all/SourceCode/android/HTC/vision-2.6.32-g814e0a1/arch/arm/mach-msm/idle-v7.S:126: Error: selected processor does not support ARM mode `fmxr fpexc,r2'
<janrinze> ah, i missed the 'htc' in the dir name :-)
<janrinze> XaSe: looks like your toolchain is not with hard-float
<janrinze> probably -mhard-float would be better?
<janrinze> Do you intend to use armhf?
<XaSe> if i run into errors maybe ? i dont know.
<XaSe> its an armv7 chip.
<XaSe> i am not sure what all of it means to be honest
<janrinze> the float-abi can be either NEON or vfp3D16
<XaSe> which would you say would be best in your opinion?
<janrinze> it is about which co-processor is used for float instructions
<XaSe> im aiming to use this as a tablet if that helps
<janrinze> XaSe: usually -mhard-float should be sufficient. I have not seen specific usage of NEON in the kernel yet.. but that may be just me ;-)
<janrinze> XaSe: you are compiling an Android kernel?
<XaSe> no
<XaSe> linux to use ubuntu
<XaSe> boot from sd
<XaSe> im using the android source
<janrinze> Ubuntu will not be compiled with NEON, if you use armhf then it will use vfp3D16
<XaSe> so i should change this flag
<janrinze> did you make your own Ubuntu image or got it from a download?
<XaSe> Have not made it  was hoping a prebuilt fs would be sufficient
<janrinze> most prebuilt fs are armel, if you are lucky it will be armhf
<janrinze> with armel there is no hard-float compiled in with the binaries
<XaSe> so extra_flags=-mhard-float instead?
<janrinze> or you could get the hard-float version of the compiler instead
<XaSe> it just built my kernel...
<janrinze> fine :-)
<janrinze> probably will be ok, since the assembler instructions are quite specific :-)
<XaSe> so now should i just rebuild with -mhard-float instead?
<janrinze> you could, i don't think it will really matter
<XaSe> But didnt  you just say id need to build ubuntu image a certain way?
<janrinze> I have Ubuntu 12.04 armhf and for what it is worth, most things run a bit better
<janrinze> XaSe: your kernel will be able to run both
<janrinze> having a armel fs would be ok too
<XaSe> So now that i've built my kernel wwhats my next step to be able to be up and running fastest
<XaSe> ?
<janrinze> probably get a armhf Ubuntu image ;-)
<janrinze> since 12.04 it is possible to choose armel or armhf
<janrinze> armhf will be faster when programs use a lot of floating-point instructions
<janrinze> a armel fs cannot be upgraded to armhf due to incompatibilities..
<janrinze> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 armhf on a ASUS TF101. works good.
<XaSe> So im unsure of what needs to be done next beyond flashing zimage through hboot.
<XaSe> lucky
<janrinze> just follow the instructions for your platform, must be on a web page somewhere since you already got this far ;-)
<XaSe> Ive kind of been winging it with previous knowledge and some info from lilstevie.
<janrinze> aha, then perhaps lilstevie can be of more help than me.
<XaSe> janrinze: with that neon set do i still need to specify mhard-float to use armhf?
<XaSe> or am i good to go with the flag i set
<XaSe> I know someone named M. Poirier lol.
<janrinze> XaSe: your kernel will probably be fine for either armel or armhf
<XaSe> ok well then i will download the armhf core
<XaSe> How do I make the bootloader/kernel know that my root is on my sdcard.
<XaSe> im only sure about one thing and that's fastboot flash zimage zImage
<xase> janrinze: where do i put initrd do you perhaps know?
<xase> =/
<xase> janrinze: where do i put initrd do you perhaps know?
<xase> err woops
<xase> i would assume fastboot push initrd /boot ?
<xase> i mean i would assume /boot
<xase> stupid question, how to make an initrd
<xase_> I dont think my kernel is even  doing anything.
<xase_> not booting, nothing
<mythos> hmm... it's sunday... so most are drunk or worse... be patient, xase_ ;)
<mythos> xase_, what is your problem? maybe i can help you
<xase_> i have made kernel and initrd for htc evo 4g/supersonic and attempting to use fastboot to boot it but i dont go past splash screen.
<mythos> what device do you use?
<mythos> htc evo 4g/supersonic <-- is that the name?
<xase_> yes
<mythos> hmm... i don't have any experience to boot a phone. can you deactivate the splash? does the device use uboot?
<xase_> no
<xase_> fastboot/hboot
<mythos> ok... i have to say, that i can't help you then. sorry ;)
<xase_> im giving up on the evo going back to hacking my nook.
<trelane> would anyone like to recommend a wireless adapter which is stable on the beaglebone with the -psp kernel series that rcn-ee appears to be responsible for?
<mythos> trelane, maybe more luck in #pandaboard
<mythos> äh...#beagle
#ubuntu-arm 2013-06-03
<sig_> anyone have a mirror of this file? http://people.canonical.com/~tobin/maverick/panda.tar.bz2
<bluehills> hi i am looking for a terminal emulator for at91sam9x5e board so i download qtermwidget source from web and cross compiled using buildroot for at91sam9x5e till that there is no issues,after execution of that exe file in at91sam9x5e board a terminal window has opened, but nothing happend there is no pointer focus in that terminal window, but the same qt software working good in host computer,can you tell me what is that issues
<LetoThe2nd> bluehills: you have been here days before.
<LetoThe2nd> bluehills: you have been told, that as on the at91 no ubuntu is running, it is no ubuntu issue.
<LetoThe2nd> bluehills: so please consult the buildroot folks about the proper use of their build mechanism and toolchain.
<doomlord_> does ubuntu-arm run on the samung-galaxy-tab 8.0 ... the pen makes this rather interesting IMO
<doomlord_> ^^^ samsung galaxy note 8.0 sorry
<tgreer> afternoon all. been trying to get a more updated ubuntu onto my tegra 250 (harmony) development board
<tgreer> running 12.04 LTS using rootstock I'm getting the follow:
<tgreer> I: Switching to Virtual Machine for second stage processing
<tgreer> [    4.427444] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<tgreer> i believe i've to find ogra
<tgreer> according to the docs
#ubuntu-arm 2013-06-04
<tgreer> .wc
<shadeslayer> ogra: can you spin one more Nexus 7 Kubuntu Active image? or give me the scripts to do that?
<ogra> a) the scripts wont help you and b) there is no desktop kernel for the nexus7 anymore in saucy
<shadeslayer> I have access to a N7 now and can investigate why things are going wrong on the desktop image
<shadeslayer> bah
<ogra> you could change your seeds to use the ubuntu touch kernel, but would then end up without touchscreen support
<shadeslayer> ogra: mostly it seems like the OEM thingy doesn't run post boot
<shadeslayer> wait, isn't the kernel image separate from the one that's flashed to the data partition?
<shadeslayer> so why can't we use the kernel image that's already there + a different rootfs
<ogra> no
<shadeslayer> uhhh
<shadeslayer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.bootimg < isn't that the kernel + initramfs?
<ogra> well, the kernel would be, but the installl updates the initrd which in turn updates the kernel from /boot
<ogra> yes
<shadeslayer> ah
<ogra> but you need to re-roll the initrd after first boot
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> ogra: can we bring the desktop kernel back? How much of a headache would it be to maintain it?
<shadeslayer> since the one in raring already works, would it need much work to get it to boot saucy?
<ogra> you could use the linux-grouper tree with a different config and patches added to make touch input work
<ogra> ask the kernel team, i dont know how much work it is ...
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<shadeslayer> ogra: oh, one more question, why would the touch not work with the ubuntu touch kernel?
<ogra> because it needs a hack to the touchscreen driver (which breaks it on touch)
<ogra> and indeed a completely different config
<ogra> touch uses all the android bits
<shadeslayer> I see
<hrw> ogra: does Ubuntu has working installer for any ARM device?
<ogra> ac100
<ogra> and if you want d-i/ubiquity ... pandaboard
<hrw> ogra: where I can read about it?
<xnox> wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity ?!
<ogra> hrw, about what specifically ?
<hrw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TEGRA/AC100 found
<ogra> d-i or preinstalled ?
<xnox> for pandaboard it's bog-standard ubiquity just like on the desktop. For ac100, it's pre-installed system running in oem-config mode.
<hrw> ogra: thinking of a way to get more usable installer for chromebook than JayLee script
<ogra> preinstalled uses the ac100-tarball-nstaller package ... i guess yu need to read the source, it doesnt have any additional docu
<doomlord_> Does ubuntu arm run on the MK908 quadcore
<FreezingCold> Would you say Ubuntu ARM is suitable for a production system or not yet?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-06-05
<infinity> FreezingCold: What sort of production system?  (But, yes, we run it in production all the time)
<FreezingCold> infinity: actually I was just referring in general. In my case, payment/record keeping
<infinity> FreezingCold: If you can find hardware you think is decent/stable, I assure you that our software is fine.
<doomlord_> does it run on the mk908, or to ask another question, whats the most powerful device that can run ubuntu-arm
<FreezingCold> doomlord_: I'd like to know too
<FreezingCold> the MK908 would more or less be stable enough (probably)
<FreezingCold> the problem I see with MK's is that Ubuntu has to normally do some kind of funky flash/update, no?
<infinity> Well, there are differences between "will it run on", "do we have an installer for", and "do we have a kernel for".
<infinity> We don't provide a kernel or installer for the MK908, but our userspace would run just fine on it.
<infinity> Which is true of any armv7 device.
<infinity> As for ones we provide kernels for, the Calxeda stuff's probably the "most powerful".
<infinity> But also pricy. :P
<doomlord_> oh the servers?
<doomlord_> i still haven't got round to trying it on my N7 .. last i heard there were some problems
<infinity> Ubuntu Touch is still a work in progress, for sure.
<lilstevie> the funky flash-kernel stuff is only a convenience thing, you can still run perfectly fine without it
<lilstevie> just updating kernels is a bit more manual
<imblaze> hello all
<Snark> hi
<Snark> I have a problem with the libc6-dev package (version 2.17-0ubuntu5): it has a stubs.h which #includes a stubs-soft.h, but the package doesn't have it!
<Snark> shall I report it as a bug or do I overlook something?
<infinity> Snark: It only includes stubs-soft.h if you're building with -mfloat-abi=soft
<infinity> Snark: And if you're doing that, you need libc6-dev-armel installed.
<Snark> ah, but I'm not sure I do that
<Snark> infinity: see the build log here: http://trac.sagemath.org/sage_trac/attachment/ticket/14689/atlas-3.10.1.p0.log
<infinity> Snark: Oh, this is a non-GCC compiler?
<infinity> Snark: On armhf, it needs to be defining __ARM_PCS_VFP
<infinity> I've already made this fix to a few compilers...
<infinity> Snark: Of course, this could be a sign of said compiler not having been ported to hard-float at all, in which case, it'll break subtly even if you force it to build.
<Snark> a non gcc?
<Snark> I don't think I have that on that box
<infinity> Snark: Erm.  I mean the build itself.  It's not GCC that's failing, it's this xprobe_comp thing.
<infinity> Snark: Which is failing to set the right defines for hard-float.  Which *might* mean it's not ported to the hard-float ABI at all.
<infinity> Although, atlas in the Debian and Ubuntu archives builds for armhf.
<infinity> Snark: Anyhow, the bug is with the thing you're building, not with our toolchain.  stubs-soft.h isn't meant to be there when you're building for armhf.
<Snark> ok
<hrw> ech fun... I locked my chromebook with wrong kernel and forgot to enable boot from usb
<hrw> ;(
<houkouonchi-home> Anyone know of a good environment that will have a lot of tools/ssh (just a kernel/initrd) that can run on arm?
<houkouonchi-home> hoping for more than just a simple busybox
#ubuntu-arm 2013-06-06
<rick_> hi all, is there a cpuburn tool that support cortex-a9 without neon?
<hrw> cpuburn is using neon?
<shadeslayer> ogra: question, can we keep the image building stuff simple? like we did with the Nexus 10? where I just debootstrapped a base ubuntu rootfs, put that onto the data partition, compiled the kernel and packed that with the standard ubuntu initrd
<shadeslayer> ( for the Nexus 7 )
<shadeslayer> only with the Nexus 7, I preseed the chroot with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-tegra3 and the desktop kernel
<shadeslayer> ( the desktop kernel being this one : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-nexus7.git;a=summary _
<shadeslayer> )
<ogra> who is "we" ?
<ogra> do you mean you create an image locally ?
<pbcw> i have a BeagleBoard Black that I want to throw Ubuntu on.  I downloaded the ubuntu-13.04-console-armhf-2013-05-29.tar.xz, and the md5 comes out correct.  When I try to use 7-Zip (Windows) to extract the .xz file, it says it is not an archive.  Is the xz file actually image, and I should use that file when creating my SD card?
<shadeslayer> ogra: we = kubuntu team :)
<shadeslayer> ogra: yes
<shadeslayer> for now
<ogra> this isnt an official ubuntu image, find the person who created it and ask him/her
<shadeslayer> which image are you talking about :S
<pbcw> thanks ogra
<shadeslayer> oh that was for pbcw
<ogra> that beaglebone thingit
<ogra> right
<shadeslayer> roger
<ogra> well, for your kubuntu image, just create a tarball, make sure abootimg is in it as well as the graphics driver
<ogra> i assume that should suffice
<shadeslayer> uhhhh I'm not going through the whole reflash kernel method :P
 * ogra hasnt touched desktop images in ages ... have a look at the build scripts in livecd-rootfs 
<ogra> you have to
<shadeslayer> why?
<ogra> you *need* to rebuild the initrd
<shadeslayer> right, but *why*
<ogra> if you use a proper bootimg with tarball installer at least
<ogra> because it will not boot
<shadeslayer> can't it work like we did with the Nexus 10?
<ogra> i have no idea what you did with the N10
<shadeslayer> compile kernel , pack it with a standard ubuntu initrd, set rootfs=/dev/mmcppblk
<ogra> apart from hacking it to get X up
<ogra> sure, you can do that as a hack
<shadeslayer> if I understand it correctly, the way it's done in the desktop image currently is to allow for kernel upgrades?
<shadeslayer> so when there's a new kernel in /boot the device flashes itself again?
<ogra> no
<shadeslayer> oh, so why is it done like that?
<ogra> anything that uses a trigger for initramfs will re-flash
<ogra> has nothing to do with /boot
<shadeslayer> I see
<ogra> but with dpkg triggers
<shadeslayer> roger
<shadeslayer> anyway, I'll take the hacky way for now ;)
<shadeslayer> ogra: FWIW I still don't have X on then N10, because I can't find the right X11 exynos 5250 drivers :(
<shadeslayer> I heard there's a simplefb driver in the kernel now, going to look at that once I'm through with the N7
<ogra> well, if your kernel works correct it should just start
<ogra> using xfbdev
<ogra> (which is the default on arm)
<ValDuare> hey guys I'm trying to compile libavg for arm, I am getting some configure errors, the pkg-config script could not be found or is too old make sure it is in your PATH   any ideas?
<ValDuare> I am not sure how to set the flags
<infinity> ValDuare: Did you try installing pkg-config?
<ValDuare> doing that now heh
<ValDuare> retesting
<ValDuare> got a new error now
<infinity> I'm sure you did.
<infinity> Out of curiosity, what's wrong with the libavg in the archive?
<ValDuare> pangoft2
<ValDuare> apt-cache search libavg shows nothing?
<infinity> python-libavg
<infinity> And it's in universe, do you have only main enabled in your sources.list?
<ValDuare> checking
<ValDuare> hah if that works I'm going to crack   spent all morning fulfilling dependancies to compile libavg haha
<infinity> On, wait.  What release are you running?  It was arch-restricted to x86-only in precise and quantal. :/
<infinity> Build on armhf in raring and saucy.
<infinity> s/Build/Built/
<ValDuare> 12.10 picuntu on an mk808
<infinity> Ahh.  Why 12.10?
<infinity> If you upgrade to 13.04, you might be a bit happier. :)
<ValDuare> I haven't tried updating yet
<ValDuare> main restricted universe multiverse is enabled in sources
<infinity> Yeah, but like I said, it's not built in quantal.
<infinity> And this is why:
<infinity>   * Change architecture to any
<infinity>   * Make some x86 specific debug code conditional (replacing it with a
<infinity>     deliberate segfault) (patch accepted upstream) (Closes: #683105)
<infinity> ^-- Before that change (which was made in raring), it wouldn't have worked on ARM.
<ValDuare> k
<ValDuare> ok
<ValDuare> i'll work on updating tonight
<ValDuare> are you familiar with mk808 and picuntu?
<infinity> Nope.
<sigs> Hello all, I am trying to install Ubuntu Precise 12.04 on my PandaboardES. I have followed the instructions here: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/pandaboard/vKunvhMNV8k Just wanted to know if there has been an update on this known issue: * Black screen issue on some HW - workaround: Ctrl+Alt+F1 then Ctrl+Alt+F7 or boot with screen un-plugged, plug it after 1 minute. Issue under investigation.
#ubuntu-arm 2013-06-07
<ValDuare> hey guys how can I upgrade to 13.04 without do-release-upgrade  it requires me installing update-manager and 134 megs of extra packages that i don't have room for heh
<daniel3> Anyone notice that on the Nexus 7, the screen messes up after install...?
<Rickta59> would anyone with beaglebone black device tree experience look at something i did and comment on if it is good or bad?
<Rickta59> https://github.com/RickKimball/beaglebone/blob/master/ws2811_spi_test/BB-WS2811-SPI0-00A0.dts
<Rickta59> simple dts fragment to expose the spi so it can be used to drive a ws2811 led strip
<Rickta59> i've tested this and it seems to work but this is my first stab at dts file and I don't want to spread bad form
<ogra> Rickta59, there is no begalebone balck support in ubuntu, better ask in #beagle
<Rickta59> i'm running raring on the beaglebone
<Rickta59> seems to work fine
<Rickta59> thanks i'll try there ogra
<pbcw> I just installed the flasher image of 13.04 from here (http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu) on my BBB.  After a reboot, I lose all my changes (passwords, downloads etc)  Ist here a comit command, or something similar?
<pbcw> I have flashed the image, and am running off the eMMC
<ogra> pbcw, see above ... ubuntu doesnt support the BBB
<ogra> talk to the person that created the install you use
<Rickta59> he wasn't logged in when i asked and you answered ogra ..
<Rickta59> he suggested you ask in #beagle
<ogra> oops
<ogra> sorry :)
<pbcw> its all good.
<Rickta59> however TBH that channel is heavily weighted towards angstrom and seems to be debian/ubuntu averse
<ogra> Rickta59, well, i suggested to talk to the person maintaining the install image :)
<Rickta59> yeah you did
<ogra> likely robert nelson
<Rickta59> it is
<pbcw> thanks
<ogra> we didnt support beagle installs since 11.04 or so
<Rickta59> so that makes i difficult to find a good channel to ask questions as #beagle only wants to talk about angstrom
<Rickta59> makes it difficult
<pbcw> yes it does  :-)
<Rickta59> so you lost your passwords after you did the flasher pbcw ? or after you did the flasher... then rebooted  ... then changed password .. then rebooted?
<pbcw> i flashed the image.  changed the password installed some software, then rebooted, and all the chages were gone...but the initial install remained.
<pbcw> initial install of ubuntu
<Rickta59> did you pull the sd card and reboot
<pbcw> yes
<Rickta59> and try the original temppwd password
<pbcw> yup and that worked
<pbcw> it was booting of the eMMC fine.
<Rickta59> right because when you changed the passwords the first time it changed them on the flasher instance on the sdcard
<pbcw> no...i wasnt booted of the sd card.  card was out.
<Rickta59> so now if you go in and change the password on the eMMC boot .. they don't stick?
<pbcw> nope
<pbcw> they do not\
<Rickta59> how do you shutdown?
<pbcw> shutdown -r now
<Rickta59> or they don't even stick if you log out and log back in without rebooting
<pbcw> i will try that
<pbcw> the passwd changes persist on a logout.  and now it kept it across a reboot.   i will report back in a few  (thank you for your help Rickta59)
<pbcw> well, idk what happened.  on the first couple of boots it wouldn't keep the changes, now it does.
<pbcw> even with a power plug pull.
<pbcw> oh well.  thanks....
<wac_> hey
<wac_> may I please havesomeones help who is prey good at this?
<wac_> pretty
<wac_> *
<wac_> I am using a nexus 7 nd have display isues on both 13.04 and te rerelease f 13.10
<tripelb> <-- has nexus7 is rebooting often. Google sent me replace it email.
<tripelb> <-- wants spanish keyboard 'cause i am learning.
#ubuntu-arm 2013-06-08
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2013/06/08/armology/
<tgreer> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew the latest available fs available for tegra2 chips (armel)
<hrw> tgreer: just grab ubuntu image and it will work
<tgreer> hrw: you're telling me a ubuntu amd64 image will work fine? <.<
<hrw> tgreer: no, I assume sanity from users. but if you lack it...
<hrw> ;D
<tgreer> hrw: yes i cant seem to find anything later than karmic for armel though
<hrw> armel died baby, armel died
<hrw> go for armhf
<tgreer> i didnt think my tegra2 chip done armhf
<hrw> it does
<hrw> it only lacks neon
<tgreer> ahhh
<tgreer> ohh :)
<tgreer> <3
<tgreer> you just made my week
<hrw> tgreer: read this then: http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2013/06/08/armology/
<tgreer> hrw: many thanks. /me reads
<tgreer> hmmmm nvidia only give me drivers non hf for my chip...
<tgreer> but they do do hf drivers for the tegra2 which is a different chip. I wonders
<tgreer> this could be interesting
 * tgreer cries and gives in
<tgreer> hmmm. ok got the FS preped and on... getting the tegra to hang on
<tgreer> [   15.499309] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) on device 8:1.
<tgreer> anyone got any suggestions?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-06-09
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> does anyone have a Parallella?
<tgreer> it's oh so quiet
<tgreer> £1 sd card reader
<tgreer> top quality build
<tgreer> cant get the sd card in
<tgreer> as the casing blocks it
<tgreer> Hi, does anyone know about Error: unrecognized/unsupported machine ID (r1 = 0x00000aab).
<tgreer> did i make a mistake in my custom kernel?
 * tgreer gives in and cries
#ubuntu-arm 2014-06-02
<mistawright> how can i have make use distcc?
<pbuckley_> is there a decent arm board with sata 3 (compat with ubuntu) out there?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-06-05
 * rooted-arm feels bored.
#ubuntu-arm 2014-06-06
<hextwisted> Hi, sorry, I have a little problem when trying to virtualize raspbian in ubuntu with qemu, first gave me the error that the version ARM1136. according to a Spanish-language ad the solution was to compile the code so that it could use qemo ARM1176, but already compile and yet still uses the ARM1136. could someone help me?
#ubuntu-arm 2015-06-01
<DJuego> Hi!
<DJuego> :-)
<DJuego> Does somebody a free cross-compiler for ARM (arm926ej-s) in Windows?
<DJuego> Does somebody *know* a free cross-compiler for ARM (arm926ej-s) in Windows?
#ubuntu-arm 2015-06-05
<StephaneCharette> Just received my first arm7 beagleboard.  Looking to install Ubuntu Server 15.04 on it.
<StephaneCharette> found this page, but this leaves me more confused than anything:  http://elinux.org/Beagleboard:Ubuntu_On_BeagleBone_Black
<StephaneCharette> are there obvious steps to follow somewhere to get Ubuntu server installed on arm7 beaglebone?
<StephaneCharette> Just tried using Debian that comes with my BeagleBoardBlack, but this isn't going to cut it.  Everything is too old.  Someone here know how to install Ubuntu 15.04 on BeagleBoard Black Arm7 devices?
<jkridner> StephaneCharette: did you google it and find https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/ ?
<StephaneCharette> yes, I did find that yesterday.  The problem is all the instructions I found just explain how to get images onto the micro sd card.  Nowhere does anyone explain how to get the Ubuntu image onto the built-in memory.
#ubuntu-arm 2016-06-06
<genii> Does anyone know the status of the Pyra yet?
#ubuntu-arm 2016-06-07
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> I need some help with the networking on a device
<zzarr> here's the problem http://pastebin.com/ucjHuM02
<zzarr> I am trying to get the network up and running on a Atmel SAMA5D2 SoC
#ubuntu-arm 2016-06-12
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> This guide is out of date: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<Umeaboy> What can I use that's more up to date?
<Umeaboy> I have installed live-build and qemu along with deboostrap.
<Umeaboy> Because the sudo rootstock won't work as there is no rootstock package in Xenial.
<Umeaboy> That's a project that's been dead for ceveral years.
<Umeaboy> ogra_: You around?
<Umeaboy> I'm interested in making a chroot rootfs tarball to use with Sailfish OS.
<Umeaboy> Ubuntu 16.04 is my main system, but I can use others.
<Umeaboy> My goal is to see if I get less problems with a up to date chroot.
<Umeaboy> I know that Trusty is getting EOL in August so I guess Xenial will be the next LTS to get a tarball.
#ubuntu-arm 2017-06-05
<HeMan> Hi. Is there any Ubuntu 17.04 image for Beaglebone black available?
<HeMan> I only found 16.04 images
<HeMan> Can the 16.04 image be installed and upgraded via 16.10 to 17.04?
#ubuntu-arm 2017-06-07
<nighty-> Is there any Odroid XU4 Ubuntu Server 16.04.2 or more recent
<nighty-> ?
<genii> nighty-: http://odroid.com/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=en:xu3_release_linux_ubuntu
<nighty-> oh thanks
#ubuntu-arm 2018-06-04
<snapfractalpop> is there a guide somewhere on how to format an ubuntu-arm image for installing on a chromeos samsung device? (CrOS formatted image)
#ubuntu-arm 2018-06-10
<dabbler> Is anyone here familiar with navigating the builds hosted on rcn-ee.net?
